#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-14
<kubuntu> سلام
<kubuntu> کسی با wine کار کرده
<kubuntu> به مشکل خوردم
<kubuntu> وقتی میزنم wine>brows c: drive
<AliTarihi> kubuntu: سلام :)
<kubuntu> رو میده
<kubuntu> ارورUnable to run the command specified
<kubuntu> کاملش Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/ghasrekala/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.
<kubuntu> فروم چرا عضو نمیگیره که مشکلات رو انجا مطرح کنیم؟
<kubuntu> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<AliTarihi> خب
<AliTarihi> آدرس این میشه
<AliTarihi> ~/.wine/drive_c
<AliTarihi> این محل درایو مورد نظر هستش
<AliTarihi> از داخل ترمینال قابل دسترسی هست
<AliTarihi> kubuntu: اگه نیست، دستور winecfg
<AliTarihi> رو بزنید که اسکلت رو بسازه
<AliTarihi> :)
<mohsen> سلام خسته نباشید .دوستان من اوبونتو 10.10 رو دارم .و 8 تا دی وی دی مخازن 9.10 رو دارم .اگه ممکنه یکی بگه چطوری میتونم مخازن رو هارد بریزم بعد از اونجا نصبشون کنم؟ 
<mohsen> سلام خسته نباشید .دوستان من اوبونتو 10.10 رو دارم .و 8 تا دی وی دی مخازن 9.10 رو دارم .اگه ممکنه یکی بگه چطوری میتونم مخازن رو هارد بریزم بعد از اونجا نصبشون کنم؟
<king00bikas> salammmm
<king00bikas> kasi hast?
<king00bikas> man ye soal dashtam
<king00bikas> jone madaretoon age kasi hast javab bede
<king00bikas> khaste shodam
<king00bikas> KASI HAST???????????????????
<king00bikas> salammmm\
<king00bikas> hich kas nist javab bede?
<king00bikas> aloooooooooooooo
<king00bikas> yeki javab bede dg
<king00bikas> alooooooooooooooo
<king00bikas> javbab bedin dg
<king00bikas> aloooooooooo
<king00bikas> javab bedin dg
<king00bikas> chera kasi javab nemide?
<everplays> jedan kojaye donyayim?
<king00bikass> 0111
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: سوالت چیه؟
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 4
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 1
<ilius> !ask | king00bikass
<lubotu3> king00bikass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<king00bikass> \23
<king00bikass> 2
<king00bikass> 123
<PeYKaR> king00bikass, stop
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 132
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 132
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 4
<king00bikass> 65
<king00bikass> 2
<king00bikass> 65
<king00bikass> 2
<king00bikass> 564
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 1
<erghezi> ‎king00bikass: 78.109.196.4 - http://webchat.freenode.net
<king00bikass> 53
<king00bikass> 4
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 4
<king00bikass> 65
<king00bikass> 15
<king00bikass> 456
<king00bikass> 568
<king00bikass> 56
<king00bikass> 4
<king00bikass> 65465
<king00bikass> 132
<king00bikass> 132
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 132
<king00bikass> 32
<king00bikass> 1
<king00bikass> bebakhshid hame kiire khariin to in room
<king00bikass> chera kasi javab nemide?
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: با ننتی؟
<ilius> king00bikass: ignore et mikonan dige soal ham koni kasi javab nemide
<king00bikass> azyat nakonin
 * ilius ignored king00bikass
<king00bikass> man allan 10mine harchi payam midam kasi javab nemide
<king00bikass> aloooooooooooooooooooooo
<ilius> erghezi: نوید جون خون خودتو کثیف نکن :)
<hale> salam
<king00bikass> javab bedin dggggg
<king00bikass> agha  yeki javab bede man khate shodam
<hale> man nemitonam jre & jdk ro nasb konam
<king00bikass> salam hale
<hale> king00bikass: salam.
<king00bikass> salam
<everplays> hale, openjdk ya oracle jdk?
<hale> ozae etelaati man ziad khob nis
<PeYKaR> king00bikass, soalet ro bepors kasi midoonest javab mide. lotfan dige inkaro nakon
<hale> everplays: nemidonam har kodom ke be karam biad.
<king00bikass> ok
<hale> everplays: mikham ba aptana kar konam
<king00bikass> man ba htc mikham vasl besham be internet
<king00bikass> toye linux ubunto 10
<everplays> hale, nemidoonam aptana ba openjre kar mikone ya na, vali mitooni ba aptitude nasb-esh koni
<erghezi> ‎hale: http://www.moallemi.ir/blog/1389/04/16/%d9%86%d8%b5%d8%a8-%d8%ac%d8%a7%d9%88%d8%a7-%d8%a7%d9%88%d8%a8%d9%88%d9%86%d8%aa%d9%88-ubuntu-install-java-jdk-jre/
<king00bikass> vali data send va recive nemikone
<hale> everplays: erghezi tnx bebinam mishe ya na
<ilius> hale: makhzane partner ro faal kon, va ba synaptic nasb kon
<king00bikass> allan kasi nist javabe mano bede?>
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: با موبایل میخوای وصل شی؟
<king00bikass> are
<ilius> hale: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sun-java-moved-to-the-partner-repository-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<erghezi> ‎king00bikass: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,14778.msg112267.html#msg112267
<erghezi> ‎king00bikass: network connection ==> mobile boardband ==> add
<king00bikass> man vasl misham be internet
<king00bikass> vali send va recive nadare
<king00bikass> in karo kardam
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: شماره رو وارد کردی؟
<hale> everplays: erghezi ilius dare nasb mishe. khoda bekhad mitonam kar konam ba aptana. yani omidvaram
<king00bikass> azizam to htc niyazi be in kara nist
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: *99#
<king00bikass> vaghti goshiro vasl mikonam
<king00bikass> khodesh vasl mishe be internet
<king00bikass> vali vaghti fire fox ro baz mikonam ta nesf mire loading baedesh toye waiting mimone
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: اپرا رو تست کردی؟ شاید مشکل خود ایرانسل و همراه اوله
<king00bikass> opera ro roye linux nasb konam?
<everplays> hale, zaheran ba openjre kar nemikone
<king00bikass> اپرا رو رویه لین.کس نصب کنم؟
<everplays> hale, oracle-jre ro nasb kon
<hale> everplays: dare nasb mishe. tamom she badan ok.
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: آره.. مشکلی نداره
<king00bikass> الان باید برم اپرا رو دانلود کنم؟
<everplays> hale, :) man migam ba openjre kar nemikone, bad migi nasb beshe badan? hehe
<everplays> khob kar nemikone ba openjre
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: با فایرفاکس هم باید بره
<erghezi> ‏king00bikass: ولی خب سرعت کم باشه با اپرا بهتر باز میشه
<hale> everplays: ok.
<hale> everplays:  alan miram soraghesh :-D
<king00bikass> نه بابا
<king00bikass> هیچی بالا نمیاد
<king00bikass> یه گوکل هم بالا نمیاد
<Zpix> hi all
<kaveh> salam
<kaveh> man mikham befahmam dastoore
<kaveh> increament
<kaveh> dar che moddati tavassote cpu ejra
<kaveh> mishavad?
<lxsameer> kaveh: ghablo badesh time o andaze begiro az ham kam kon
<lxsameer> kaveh: albate na time  adi be mili ya micro sanie
<kaveh> khob hamino chetor anjam bedam?
<lxsameer> kaveh: ba che zabani ?
<kaveh> assembly
<kaveh> are?
<kaveh> ba asssembly shenidam mishe
<lxsameer> kaveh: ba hame zabani mishe
<kaveh> khob chetor?
<lxsameer> kaveh: manzuret ine ke ejraye un dastur cheghadr tul mishe dige
<kaveh> are
<kaveh> daghighan
<kaveh> fek konam age bekham masalann ba c++
<kaveh> benevisam
<kaveh> moghe compile
<lxsameer> kaveh: khob age INC e assemble ro migi jaryan fargh mikone
<kaveh> khodesh yeseri chiza ezafe mikone
<kaveh> INC assembly na
<kaveh> INC tooye CPU
<lxsameer> kaveh: ??????
<kaveh> jan?
<lxsameer> kaveh: INC atomic e
<hale> salam
<hale> man ye folder daram ke nemitonam removesh konam
<hale> mishe komak konid?
<hale> kheili moheme
<lxsameer> hale: chera nemituni removesh koni ?
<hale> sudo rmdir -rf IPTables-Parse-0.7/
<hale>  mizanam ama hazf nemishe
<hale> in direcory pore dicrecory haye t dat ro hastesh. hichkod ham remove nemishan.
<hale> ok
<kaveh> sharmande
<kaveh> man poshte ye systemi neshastam too site
<kaveh> hang kard
<lxsameer> :D
<kaveh> majboor shodam restart konam
<kaveh> site daneshgast dige
<kaveh> ta oonjayi didam ke gofti ????????
<lxsameer> kaveh: INC atomic e
<kaveh> yani chi?
<lxsameer> kaveh: yani chon dasturolamale CPU e inghadr sai e ke hamzamani tush emkan nadare
<kaveh> yani nemishe andaze gereft?
<kaveh> manzooret ine?
<lxsameer> kaveh: chera mishe andaze gereft
<lxsameer> kaveh: ama khob shayad be javabe 0 beresi
<kaveh> pas hamzamani emkan nadare yani che?
<lxsameer> :D
<kaveh> khob hamoon sefro chetor beresam?
<lxsameer> kaveh: hamzamani ke bahsesh mofasale
<lxsameer> kaveh: ama vase andaze gereftane hamchin chizi age kheyli daghigh bekhay
<lxsameer> kaveh: bayad ye chain az INC dorost koni
<lxsameer> kaveh: ghablesh time ro andaze begiri va runesh koni
<lxsameer> kaveh: bad akharesh ham dobare time o andaze migiri va ba taghsim be tedade INC ha hodudan ye raghmi dastet miad
<kaveh> chain chiye?
<kaveh> afarin
<kaveh> hamino mikham
<kaveh> hala chain chiye?
<lxsameer> chain yani ye donbale az INC ha
<kaveh> ahan
<kaveh> zamano chetor andaze gigi konam?
<kaveh> *giri
<lxsameer> kaveh: bastegi be zabanet dare
<lxsameer> kaveh: har zabani ye seri function dare vase in kar
<kaveh> masalan c++?
<kaveh> ya assembly?
<lxsameer> kaveh: tu library hashun ye search kon alan chizi tu zehnam nist
<kaveh> lxsameer: donbale functioni begardam ke chio be man bede?
<lxsameer> kaveh: time be mili ya micro sanie ya hata kuchik tar az ina
<kaveh> time chio behem mide?
<kaveh> time system?manzoor saat?
<kaveh> ke ghablo bedesh ro kam konam o...
<kaveh> ok
<kaveh> mer30
<Keyvan_> salam
<Keyvan_> kasi midune chi juri ayad moshkele safeye siah moghe load shodan ro tu laptop haye VAIO hal kard?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * farhad_hf be WhiteCrow1 salam mikone
<WhiteCrow1> farhad_hf, Thanks
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi_, ping
<AliTarihi_> WhiteCrow1: پ و ن گ
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi_, chetori ali jan khobi ?
<AliTarihi_> سلام.ممنونم :) خوبم
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, WB & salam
<AliTarihi_> WhiteCrow1: چرا به بهروز خوش اومد می گی! الان دوباره دور بر  میداره میره توی فاز کی دی ای /گنوم :P
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, salaam dude :)
<everplays> :D
<everplays> AliTarihi_, dobare switch kardi roo KDE dude?
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, hamishe o har roz GNOME
<WhiteCrow1> lol
<AliTarihi_> everplays: الان اره روی مرغ هستم!
<AliTarihi_> با ۴.۶.۱
<AliTarihi_> اخه این کانونیکال داره اپل بازی در میاره -.-
<AliTarihi_> پررو شده اساسی
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, in gnome 3 khili khosh gel shode nemikhad montasher she beram rosh
<everplays> AliTarihi_, ino jeddan movafegham. kheyli porru shode canonical
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, na dude, ta akhar-e march roosh hesab nakon
<WhiteCrow1> :(
<everplays> ehtemalan too April biad
<AliTarihi_> everplays: داره رسما اوپن سورس رو می خوره توی زمینه گنوم
<AliTarihi_> با اینکه کارش توی محیط گرافیکی «کاربر پسند» قابل درک هست اما شور گند موضوع رو در آورده. رسما از همه طلبکار شده
<everplays> AliTarihi_, sare oon app-indicator -e mozakhraf hame in bazia ro daravorde
<everplays> man too norooz switch mikonam be i3
<AliTarihi_> everplays: اره دیگه. از همه طلبکار ش ده که اضافه کنید بهش
<AliTarihi_> کلی هم غر زده که جامعه گنوم کمک نمی کنه و اینا!
<AliTarihi_> البته من از gnome foundation
<AliTarihi_> بدم میاد
<AliTarihi_> موجودات جالبی نیستن! ولی خب دیگه کانونیکال داره شورش رو درمیاره
<AliTarihi_> -.-
<everplays> 100% movafegham
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, i3 1 moshkeli ke man bash daram in e ke moghi ke mikhai pic hat ro bebini moshkel mikhori tosh
<AliTarihi_> من که Awesome
<AliTarihi_> پیشنهاد می کنم
<AliTarihi_> خیلی جالبه
<AliTarihi_> و البته راحت
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, yani chi?
<everplays> ba awesome kar nakardam
<AliTarihi_> everplays: برو کار می کن مگو چست کار!
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, moghi ke pic et ro zoom mikoni ya miri pic e badi kami az pic e ghabli ja mimone ro safat
<everplays> AliTarihi_, az joftesh estefade kardi bekhay moghayese koni?
<AliTarihi_> everplays: نه من awesome
<AliTarihi_> زدم
<AliTarihi_> تجربه خیلی خوبی بود
<AliTarihi_> اینقدر رم اضافه اورده بودم که نمی دونستم چی کار کنم!
<AliTarihi_> tiling
<AliTarihi_> هست
<AliTarihi_> می دونی که
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, hmm, bayad rahe hal dashte bashi
<everplays> are, in tiling window manager-a khodan
<AliTarihi_> کلی باهاش حال کردم .
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, hano donbal e rah e hal esh nagashtam
<AliTarihi_> awesome arch <3
<AliTarihi_> اینقدر سبک و سریع بود که غیر قابل باوره
<everplays> man beyne i3 va Awesome, 10 20 30 40 kardam. hessesh nabood joftesho test konam
 * WhiteCrow1 awesome che bahal e miram ro notbook am install konam
<AliTarihi_> اینم یه روشه
<AliTarihi_> WhiteCrow1: حواست ولی باشه ;)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi_, chera ?!
<AliTarihi_> ولی روی آرچ پرواز می کرد
<AliTarihi_> WhiteCrow1: کلا می گم :D
<AliTarihi_> اگه کانفیگش چرت باشه ممکنه قاتی کنه
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmmm , okay
<AliTarihi_> lua
<AliTarihi_> هست زبانش
<AliTarihi_> everplays: برای تنظیمات رسما باید اسکریپت بنویسی :D
<everplays> AliTarihi_, in i3-e ham hamintorie
<WhiteCrow1> 1 ? AliTarihi_  in i3 o awesome khodeshon ke terminal o ghire o zalak nadaran , dorost e ? kho bara terminal che mikonid az gnome-terminal use mikonid ?!
<AliTarihi_> باشه چه زبانی ؟
<AliTarihi_> WhiteCrow1: هر چی که بخوای
<AliTarihi_> من xterm
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, i3 ke har window-e jadid baz mikoni terminal ro behet mide dude
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, naaaa ?! man bara run kardan e terminal gnome-terminal type mikonam
 * WhiteCrow1 hano i3 ro conf nakarde :D lol 
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, distro-t chie?
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, ARCHLinux
<WhiteCrow1> قارچ
<everplays> man fedora daram shayad config-e default-esh intorie ke har panjere jadid baz mikonam default-esh terminal-e
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, hmm na dude in ja mal e man in jori ni ama khodai in arch khili bahal e VGA am yadete ba hich distori khob kar nemikard in ja mesl e bargh dare kar mikone
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, khob dude hamchin chizi rabti be distro nadare, har chizi bashe mitooni config koni
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, dorost e ama ta zamani ke xorg 1.9 naiomade bod man dashtam az 1 pach ke mal e fedora bod to arch use mikardam to distero hai dg nemidonestam che konam
<WhiteCrow1> xorg-server-1.7-catalyst-maximize-fix (patched with fedora patch)
 * WhiteCrow1 bax shab khosh
<Guest74816> salam
<the-light> zendei erghezi?
<hamid_> ba salam
<Guest92991> man chetor mitonam cd marbot be in linux ro tahiye konam. shenidam raygane
<javad> salam dustan
<javad> man ye moshkeli daram ke hodud yek haftast kole internet ro ziro ru kardam ama natunestam halesh konam
<javad> mitunam inja matrahesh konam ?
<javad> ok
<javad> thank u any way
<amir_> salam
<amir_> agha ye moshkel!
<amir_> in package miram ye chi nasb mikonam in erroro mide!
<amir_> berin be link
<amir_> http://up.iranblog.com/images/eh5xsxreiv2m0h9hkyi4.png
<amir_> in shekleshe!
<amir_> alan nemitoonam hichi too makhzanam install konam!
<amir_> chikar konam!
<amir_> ??????
<amir_> khaheshan komak konin!
<amir_> ALOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
<erghezi> ‏amir_: هستی؟ :)
<nixoeen> amir_: dooste aziz, dafeye ghabl ham goftam behetun, inja doostan bedune ejaze gereftan PM nemizanand
<nixoeen> amir_: ye 20-30 daghighe sabr konid, shayad kasi javab bede
<amir_> pas bikhial!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-15
<bmoqimi> everplays: pinguli
<everplays> bmoqimi, pong
<everplays> bmoqimi, pas dishab koja boodi?
<dark-sun> yo guys
<dark-sun> می‌گم شما کسی به اسم پژمان می‌شناسین؟
<dark-sun> از بچه‌های لاگ زنجان باید باشه
<bmoqimi> everplays: ooja :D
<dark-sun> آیدیش هم پژمان هست
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: mohandes pejman moghadam hast
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: man didamesh zanjan lugie
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: سلام بابک جان. خوبی خوشکلم؟  جدا
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: دیدمش الان
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: می‌گم مگه قرار نبود اضافه حقوق‌ها رو با عیدی بدن! پس چی شد؟
<bmoqimi> dark-sun: Bkhialbaba
<bmoqimi> everplays: dude,man ta 2 behet khabar midam,meske bayad vastam kar konam ta 8
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: بی‌خیال چیه؟ هفتاد ساعت اضافه کار دارم÷! پول می‌خوام شب عیده
<dark-sun> :))
<everplays> bmoqimi, kollan too faz-e pichechia dude
<dark-sun> دارک می‌ره اتاق رییس...
<AliTarihi> پس بیچاره رئیس :P
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: بابک پژمان جواب نمی‌ده. وبلاگی ایمیلی چیزی هم داره این بنده خدا؟
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: مخلصیم علی آقا
<dark-sun> جلسه بود در اتاقش بسته است
<AliTarihi> :D
<bmoqimi> everplays: ajab zendegie ha , to .... bia pm :D
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: بابک این پژمان نیست؟
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: http://persianblog.ir/profiles/147618/
<dark-sun> Peyman: شما پژمان نیستین؟
<Peyman> dark-sun, na
<dark-sun> چقدر آدم شبیه آدم زیاد شده!
<dark-sun> الان یک شماره پیدا کردم اونم پژمان بود زنگ زدم گفت نه من اصلا زنجان نیستم
<bmoqimi> agha Bkhial
<bmoqimi> chekar dari in badbakhto dark-sun
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: بخدا کارش دارم
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: یک موضوع علمیه
<dark-sun> قبلا ازش کمک گرفتم. الان می‌خوام باهاش بیشتر صحبت کنم
<dark-sun> bmoqimi: حالا خودش بود یا نه؟ به نظر بدن ساز میاد
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> آقا من برم.. زودی میام
<everplays> dark-sun, dude enghadr bmoqimi ro ping nakon darim sohb@ mikonim :D
<bmoqimi> dude adamaye mohemtar daram angosht mikonan :D va inke man sare karam chat mamnueee :)) everplays
<deopenmobile> salam
<deopenmobile> :D
<Omid> lol
<Omid> sallam
<Omid_> man vaghti ye file ro copy mikonam, indicator crash mishe
<Omid_> be nazaretun moshkelesh chie?
<AliTarihi> Omid_: عجیبه. کپی با ناتیلوس؟
<AliTarihi> یه برنامه دیگه مثل gnome-commander
<AliTarihi> رو تست کنید
<AliTarihi> یا کپی از ترمینال اگه باز کرش کرد حتما ناتیلوس هست
<AliTarihi> فقط ناتیلوس اصلی هست یا پچ شده
<Omid_> moshkel az nautilus hast
<AliTarihi> ناتیلوس اصلی هست
<AliTarihi> یا پچ شده؟
<Omid_> chon cp moshkel nadare
<hale> salam
<Omid_> hamun nautilus hast ke rooye ubuntu nasb bude
<AliTarihi> سلام
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> Omid_: هممم عجیبه
<AliTarihi> باید تنظیمی چیزی باشه
<AliTarihi> یه اکانت جدید رو تست کنید
<AliTarihi> تستی یه اکانت بساز بعدش کپی کن
<Omid_> fekr konam be khatere un iconi bashe ke too indicator ezafe mikone
<Omid_> doroste?
<AliTarihi> Omid_: اره
<AliTarihi> به نظرم این میاد
<AliTarihi> اندیکاتور هست دیگه
<Omid_> ghadima zamane copy, ye icon be indicator ezafe mikard
<AliTarihi> اره الانم هست
<AliTarihi> پیشنهاد می کنم یه اکانت تستی بسازید !
<AliTarihi> و تست کنید
<Omid_> emtehan mikonam ;)
<AliTarihi> اگه اونجا هم کرش کنه مشکل جدی هست و گرنه فکر کنم تنظیماتی باشه
<deopen1> :)
<dark-sun> Gabi: what yo doin' son?
<sadrolla> salam doostan
<sadrolla> the-light, ping
<dark-sun> sadrolla: yo dude
<sadrolla> dark-sun, salam dude
<sadrolla> migam kasi az bache ha ba servicer haye mohtavaye web kar karde ?
<sadrolla> vase sitam mikham
<sadrolla> dark-sun, everplays erghezi the-light
<dark-sun> sadrolla: chie mohtaveye web? cms manzoorete?
<sadrolla> dark-sun, midooni jomla chie ?\
<sadrolla> dark-sun, yeki az doostan goft jomla vali man mikham ye chize toop bashe \\
<sadrolla> dark-sun, goftam ba bache ha ye mashverat begiram \
<dark-sun> sadrolla: joomla khube.. vali man didam wordpress asoontar az oone
<dark-sun> sadrolla: plug in hash ham asoon nasb mishan.
<sadrolla> dark-sun, na vase site mikham na blog
<dark-sun> sadrolla: mage sitet chi lazem dare?
<sadrolla> dark-sun, hame chish daste khodame
<dark-sun> ya behtar bedam, az site chi mikhay?
<sadrolla> dark-sun, mikham ye chize qavi va rahat bashe
<dark-sun> sadrolla: mitoni farsi bekhooni?
<dark-sun> فارسی منظورمه؟
<dark-sun> sadrolla: می‌تونی بخونی؟
<sadrolla> dark-sun, alan na ba xchat too win hastam fari bad neshoon mide
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> sadrolla: khob, bebin azizam, bayad bedooni az site chi mikhay.
<dark-sun> sadrolla: photogalery dare ya na
<dark-sun> sadrolla: forum?
<dark-sun> sadrolla: blog?
<dark-sun> sadrolla: wiki?
<sadrolla> dark-sun, na mesle blog
<dark-sun> sadrolla: forushgah
<dark-sun> sadrolla: khob, pas hamoon WordPress khube vasat,
<sadrolla> no no blog bashe system modireyate blof
<dark-sun> sadrolla: afzooneh hash ziadan, hata mitooni gallery ax ham behesh ezafe koni
<sadrolla> dark-sun, na ikhaym mostaqel bashe
<dark-sun> sadrolla: age in ghadr roosh hasasi, mitooni 1 sub domain besazi, oonja nasbesh koni
<sadrolla> dark-sun, site roozbe didi ke \
<dark-sun> sadrolla: ino bebin.
<sadrolla> dark-sun, ye chizi mesle oon
<dark-sun> sadrolla: http://aqlinux.ir
<dark-sun> sadrolla: na, addressesh chi bud?
<sadrolla> adrees site man ?
<dark-sun> sadrolla: na roozbeh
<sadrolla> namidoonam
<sadrolla> dark-sun, man az roo feed migiramesh hamishe
<sadrolla> :d
<sadrolla> dark-sun, wait
<dark-sun> sadrolla: onam wordpresse.
<dark-sun> sadrolla: roozbehonline.et
<dark-sun> net
<dark-sun> sadrolla: theme esh ro sefareshi karde
<sadrolla> namidoonam vala
<sadrolla> man az in ja kharidam
<sadrolla> http://www.hostservice.ir/
<sadrolla> یه دونه از اینجا خریدم من
<sadrolla> الان هم همین کار رو کردم
<sadrolla> البته دوستان خریدن چاس دادن به من
<sadrolla> که کانفیگ کنم
<sadrolla> یه جورایی مدیر فنی شون باشم
<dark-sun> sadrolla: khob?
<sadrolla> dark-sun, حالا با این باید چی کار کنم خوم هم درست تنمی دونم
<dark-sun> sadrolla: man k nemishnasameshoon
<sadrolla> dark-sun, خوبه به روی ماهت
<dark-sun> sadrolla: khob, alan mikhay wordpress nasb koni?
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: yo brian! talk less, do more
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sadrolla> dark-sun, مگه ورئرس رو چیز نصب میشه ؟پ
<sadrolla> dark-sun, من فکر می کردم وردچرس مستقله و فقط وبلاگ داره و ...
<dark-sun> sadrolla: بله که نصب می‌شه
<dark-sun> sadrolla: alan farsit behtar shod engar
<dark-sun> ;)
<sadrolla> dark-sun, هفت شهر عشق را عطار گشت ما هنوز اندر خم یک کوچه ایم
<dark-sun> sadrolla: تازه بهداشت هم بهش گیر داد
<dark-sun> :)))
<sadrolla> dark-sun, نه فارسی رو خودم بدم موردی نیست
<sadrolla> شما بدی خراب می بینم
<sadrolla> dark-sun, من تایچ فارسیم سریعتر از en هست
<sadrolla> :د ب
<sadrolla> :دی
<dark-sun> sadrolla: yani male ma ... ok
<dark-sun> sadrolla: hal kon pas!
<sadrolla> dark-sun, نه برادر از ایک چت هست تو ویندوز
<sadrolla> نه از من یا شما
<dark-sun> sadrolla: chize, goftam bale wp ro mishe nasb kard roye host mesle joomla
<dark-sun> ya phpnuke ya ....
<dark-sun> sadrolla bebin, inja miri wp farsi gozashte dl mikoni
<dark-sun> http://wp-persian.com/download/
<dark-sun> sadrolla: va3 nasb ham be cpanel login mikoni,
<dark-sun> sadrolla: file ro upload mikoni oonja
<dark-sun> sadrolla: baghiash ham to rahnamaye nasb gofte
<sadrolla> dark-sun,به قول دوستان بارسک
<sadrolla> من هم یه مدیریت محتو می خواستم که مونده بودم چی انتخاب کنم
<sadrolla> پس الان میرم تو کار وردچرس انشالله
<sadrolla> dark-sun, راستی وردچرس جی چی ال هست ؟
<dark-sun> sadrolla: janam?
<dark-sun> ahan!
<dark-sun> license sh ro...
<dark-sun> open source k hast
<dark-sun> ahan GPL v2
<dark-sun> http://wordpress.org/about/license/
<sadrolla> dark-sun, تشکر دادا الان حل شد می ندازم رو تاچیک اول
<sadrolla> * تاپبک
<dark-sun> sadrolla: yw :)
<sadrolla> dark-sun, خدا خیرت بده من رو از دست جوملا دروپال راحت کردی
<dark-sun> sadrolla: no problem dude, life can be short. enojoy amap
<dark-sun> lubotu3:  =:) now you talk to me?
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> 3:-0
<dark-sun> :(|) it's a monkey
<sadrolla> dark-sun, این روبوته هنوز آدم نشده
<sadrolla> dark-sun, =)))
<sadrolla> dark-sun, شاید
<dark-sun> sadrolla:  fereshteye mehraboon bannesh karde ! lol
<dark-sun> ☮
<dark-sun> gotta go
<bmoqimi1> everplays: agha man karam zoodtar tamum mishe nazari nadari ?
<everplays> bmoqimi1, yani key miresi in vara?
<bmoqimi1> 6.15
<bmoqimi1> everplays: ^
<everplays> bmoqimi1, dude mimirm un moghe berim birun
<bmoqimi1> everplays: khob age be harfe man koli berim hyper star hame chi khube ham khalvate
<bmoqimi1> ham kasi karimun nadare
<bmoqimi1> ham secure everplays, mehrdadam kharidesho mikonim
<bmoqimi1> :D
<everplays> man ba hamchin jahayi moshkel daram
<bmoqimi1> everplays: aha khob in bahsesh jodas
<everplays> ama khiali nist berim bebinim che mikonim
<hessam> salam be hamegi
<hessam> bacheha kesi alan vaght dare ye komake kochik be man bokone ?
<the-light> !ask | hessam
<lubotu3> hessam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ahmad_> mp3 kubuntu che joori miad?
<the-light> codec esh ro nasb kon ahmad_
<ahmad_> ye ki javab bede
<ahmad_> chi joori
<ahmad_> ?
<the-light> dakhel forume, bakhshe multimedia topic esh attach shode ehtemale ziad, age nabud hamunja search konin
<ahmad_> daghighan koja mishe linkesho bedi the-light
<the-light> ahmad_: dakhel forume ro aslan negah kardin?
<ahmad_> are vali ubunto va kobontush fargh mikone
<ahmad_> ?
<the-light> na yekie dastur o codec hash
<ahmad_> aghaye the-light mamnoon vali daghioghan kodoom safhe?
<ahmad_> ?
<ahmad_> mp3 kubunto
<ahmad_> یکی منو راهنمایی کنه
<ahmad_> من mp3 رو تو کوبونتو چه چوری اجرا کنم
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> mp3 kubuntu che joori faal mishe
<ahmad_> ?
<everplays> ahmad_, aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahmad_> che?
<everplays> dige age ino nemidooni ahmad_ aslan chera linux nasb kardi?
<ahmad_> are
<everplays> ahmad_, ye terminal baz kon toosh bezan sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahmad_> sos
<ahmad_> s.o.s
<ahmad_> help me
<ahmad_> agha mamnoon fahmidam
<everplays> msg | hessam
<everplays> !msg | hessam
<lubotu3> hessam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hessam> ok
<hessam> khobi ?
<everplays> mamnoon, age soali darin haminja befarmayin ke baghiye ham bebinan shayad betoonan komak konan
<hessam> ok ok hatman
<hessam> man modem dsl nadaram
<hessam> be access pointe wirelesse borj vaslam
<hessam> bad bayad ye acounte pppoe besazam vase wirelessam ke betonam net estefade konam
<hessam> vali nemishe
<hessam> yani pppoeconf ke miram dorost mikonam
<hessam> badesh hich etefaghi nemiofte
<hessam> in vasat nm-system settingamam beham rikht ke be lotfe omid dorostesh kardam
<hessam> hala migi chikar konam ?
<everplays> hich idea-i nadaram, ke che etefaghi miofte
<everplays> behtarin rahe hal ine ke ba estefade az command say koni connect beshi ke behet peyghami chizi bede ke beshe debug-esh kard
<hessam> khob in hich chejori mitonam ya ba che messengeri mitonam web cam bedam az tarighe yahoo
<dark-sun> یو یو
<dark-sun> یعنی سلام به همه. (ستاد مختصر سازی مکالمات وابسته به واحد تحقیق و توسعه‌ی بخش گزینش و پیرایش زبان فارسی از جملات تکراری- نهاد یکپارچه‌ سازی زمان‌های گفتاوردی- کمیته‌ی تحقیقات فوق پیشرفته‌ی فرهنگستان زبان‌های بین النهرین و حومه)
<dark-sun> درضمن، کپی رایت هم داره
<dark-sun> B)
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: heif ke hamishe chizaye too parantez ro skip mikonam nemikhoonam :D
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: :)
<dark-sun> یک سطل آشغال اضافه اومده تو دسکتاپ.. نه شب باید اون رو هم خالی کنم!
<dark-sun> می‌گه سر کوچه رو بستن! باید قبض برق نشون بدی تا بگذارن رد شی!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> مملکته؟
<dark-sun> گوگل املای مردم رو ضعیف کرده!
<dark-sun> کافیه چند حرف بزنیم یک چیزی خودش پیشنهاد می‌ده
<dark-sun> اینترنته؟
<dark-sun> Gabi: من که می‌دونم آخرش با من دوست می‌شی
<dark-sun> <3
<dark-sun> (:{
<dark-sun> این کانال از پنجره پیام خصوصی من به خودم‌هم خلوت‌تره!
<dark-sun> #ghost town
<dark-sun> روح سرگردانم رو کشتم
<dark-sun> دنبال پاکت سیگارم می‌گشت!
<Omid> ba vlc zirnevisa be ham mirize
<Omid> dalilesho midunid?
<Omid> moshkele encoding dare
<Omid> libfribid ;)
<the-light> Omid: mamoolan ba fribidi compile mishe, dakhele ghesmate subtitle esh encoding ro avaz konin
<Omid> albate dorost nashod :(
<everplays> Omid, moshkelesh chie? moraba mibini? ya be ham rikhtas?
<Omid> ok shod
<Omid> bayad piade mishodam
<Omid> dobare start mozadam ;)
<Jack> hi
<Jack> can i ask quastuions
<Jack> ?
<AbismoNegro> salam nixoeen va the-light jan
<the-light> salam AbismoNegro
<sahar> hello friend
<sahar> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-16
<locodir-user> salam
<locodir-user> hello!?
<locodir-user> is any body there!?
<hessam> salam be hame
<hessam> kesi vaghtesh azad has man ye soal beporsam alan ?
<the-light> soaleto bepors kasi balad bashe va free bashe javab mide!
<hessam> ok
<hessam> man chanta pakage nasb kardam ro ubuntu e 10.10 am bad restart kardam
<hessam> alan ro ghesmati ke logo ubuntu mizane ke load mishe
<hessam> gir mikone
<hessam> hich etefaghiam nemiofte
<hessam> bad escape zadam ke log esho neshon bede ro un ghesmat ke hardware aro check mikone  bad ok mizane gir mikone
<hessam> bad statuse battry
<hessam> hala nemidonam bayad chikar konam
<hessam> :-s
<the-light> hessam: aun pkg haro pak kardi dorost nashod?
<hessam> masale injas ke asan nemire to ke man bekham pakeshon konam
<hessam> hata to ghesmate user loginam nemire
<hessam> unja ke logo ubuntu miad ziresham 4 ta noghte shoro mikonan por shodan gir mikone
<the-light> hessam: yani varede bash nemishe aslan?
<hessam> hmm nemidonam bach kojas daghighan vali varede safei ke user passeto bayad bezani nemishe
<hessam> dashtam say mikardam libxml2 ro berizam
<the-light> error i chizi nemide hessam?
<Saman> salam
<hessam> na na aslan
<Saman> kasi mitune ie network monitore sade va daraie gui moarefi kome?
<hessam> hata hang am nemikone
<hessam> faghat jolo nemire
<hessam> yani ro mode graphical ke faghat un noghteha por mishe
<hessam> ro mode command line am ke faghat hamonja monde
<the-light> alt+ctrl+f1 ro bezan bebin age varede bash shod, pkg haro remove kon, age nashod ba 1 cd or usb live inkaro anjam bede
<hessam> ro in ubuntu kheili kar karde boodam lotfan ye rahehal bedin :(
<hessam> w8 bebinam chi mishe
<the-light> Saman: age mizan traffic o speed ro mikhay, paein system monitor e Gnome mizane
<hessam> khob raft to bach
<hessam> hala chetori recover konam ya pkg aro pak konam /?
<hessam> asan az koja bedonam moshkel kodome ?
<hessam> chon man kheili pkg nasb kardam
<hessam> hamaro yadam nis
<hessam> :(
<the-light> age intore ke terajedi fargh mikone hessam ;)
<hessam> khob chi pishnahad mikoni ?
<the-light> bayad log file haro bebini ke chi nemizare GUI et biad bala
<hessam> ba che dastori mitonam log amo bebinam
<hessam> ?
<the-light> az /var/log/gdm.log va sayere chizha, badesham google komaket mikone
<hessam> any way tanx
<the-light> Saman: KDE darin ya Gnome?
<the-light> hessam: yw
<Saman> gnome
<the-light> Saman: GTK chizi shakhsan nemishnasam, ama 1 widget KDE dare ke mige che app or process i cheghadr dare az internet estefade mikone
<Saman> ntop MUNIN  Nagios  Cacti  Zabbix
<Saman> ina nemigan?
<the-light> nemidunam ba ina kar nakardam
<the-light> widget e KDE ine: socket sentry
<Saman> ok
<Saman> khodam ie chizaee peida kardam
<Saman> bye:-h
<Hatewear> ehsan mamnonam az rahnamait
<Hatewear> raftam gdm logo khondam
<Hatewear> moshkel az pkg glib2 bood
<Hatewear> uninstallesh kardam
<Hatewear> alan umadam bala
<csc_> salam
<csc_> irani inja hast
<csc_> ?
<csc_> farhad
<csc_> ashkan
<csc_> ?
<csc_> help me
<AliTarihi> سلام
<AliTarihi> اگه سوالی دارید مستقیما بپرسید
<AliTarihi> اینطوری همه دوستان می بینن و اگه بتونن جواب می دن
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> csc_:
<farhad__hf> agha in btavakkoli kojas ?
<farhad__hf> karesh daram nis chand vaghte! :P
<narcislinux> hi hi
<the-light> narcislinux: salam
<narcislinux> the-light:  hi
<narcislinux> everplays:  shoma jashni marbot be kde ham bode ke naraffte bashid ?
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  salam
<everplays> narcislinux, are, vali yadam nemiad :D
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: سلام
 * narcislinux har axi mibine bara jashna kde everplays ham toshon hast 
<everplays> narcislinux, albate man be shedat takzib mikonam :)
<narcislinux> everplays: kolan ke vazehe kare gimpe :)
<everplays> narcislinux, gimp ham in KDE kara estefade nemikonan, mamoolan photoshop-e :D
<narcislinux> everplays: lol
<narcislinux> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/031411-richard-stallman.html
<everplays> narcislinux, harf-i ke mizane dorost-e vali ye joori malikhoolia dare
<everplays> shabih-e jomhoori eslami hama ro doshman mibine
<narcislinux> everplays:  lol 1984 ro khondi ?
<everplays> na
<narcislinux> everplays: khob pas bekhon
<everplays> narcislinux, ketab-e? che sabki?
<narcislinux> everplays:  everplays ghaleye heyvanat ro khondi ?
<everplays> shenidam dar moredesh :) fekr konam 5-6 sal pish
<narcislinux> everplays:  khob ye ye romane sabkesham besh migan  w8
<narcislinux> so real !
<AliTarihi> شب همه به خیر
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  shab khosh
<everplays> narcislinux, ama be jaye ina mishe "psychedelic rock" goosh dad kolli ham hal mide
<everplays> AliTarihi, salaam pir-e mard, chetori?
<AliTarihi> پیرمرد ؟ :-/
<AliTarihi> خوبم
<everplays> are dige dude, 4rooz dige ro yadet bashe :D
<narcislinux> everplays: otopiyaye manfi !
<everplays> narcislinux, ha?
<AliTarihi> everplays: چهار روز دیگه ؟
<narcislinux> everplays:  in sabkeshono migam
<AliTarihi> چه خبره مگه؟
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  zamin bar migarde sare jaye khodesh
<everplays> AliTarihi, 1sal pir tar mishi dige dude. az oonjayi ham ke alaan az hame pir tari too channel mishi pir-e mard
<everplays> narcislinux, hmm
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: زمین هیچ وقت جای خودش بر نمی گرده! کمی مطالعه نجوم خوبه ;)
<everplays> narcislinux, bia pink floyd goosh kon, balke beri behesht
<AliTarihi> everplays: معمولا مردم با تولد حساب می کنن ;)
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  lol khob micharkhe bar migarde sare jaye yek sal pish dige
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: نه دیگه زمین هیچ وقت به جای اصلیش بر نمی گرده
<everplays> AliTarihi, nezam vazife ke ba sal-e jadid hesab mikone :)
<AliTarihi> هیچ وقت
<AliTarihi> everplays: همم
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  khob yani big-bong ro migid ?
<AliTarihi> everplays: الان خوابم میاد حوصله کل کل ندارم. اونم روی همچین گزاره نامربوطی!
<everplays> AliTarihi, E! che khoob
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: کلا هیچ چیزی در جهان هستی سرجاش بر نمی گرده. از نظر موقعیت
<AliTarihi> منظومه شمسی در حال حرکته
<everplays> AliTarihi, dar morede zamin ham bastegi dare meyar ro koja begiri :D age khorshid bashe ke barmigarde sare jash
<AliTarihi> تازه از اون هم بگذیرم
<AliTarihi> بگذریم*
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  khob shaera harjor mikhan mitonan tosif konan
<AliTarihi> موقعیت نسبی زمین و خورشید هم حتی یکی نمیشه
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  alan inam az on nazar bod dige
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: این موضوعی که گفتم اساسا و صرفا علمی هست :)
<AliTarihi> از نظر شاعران موضوع کلا فرق می کنه :D
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  khob jomle man asasan honari bod
<AliTarihi> everplays: اتفاقا بر نمی گرده
 * everplays takid mikone ham sha'eresh ham daneshmandesh ahle KDE boodan
<everplays> AliTarihi, dude! in tafavot-i ke migi cheghadr-e?
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: خب اره ;) منم یه تیکه انداختم وسطش
<AliTarihi> everplays: اندازه گیریش رو نمی دونم اما می دونم فرق داره
<narcislinux> everplays: kolan jahan dar hale enbesate bara hamin hichi hija bar nemigarde
<everplays> narcislinux, taze shetabesh ham + -e
<AliTarihi> از نظر هنری هم به نظرم زمین سر جای اولش بر نمی گرده! :D
<AliTarihi> البته از نظر هنری من :D
<narcislinux> lol
<AliTarihi> چون با گذشت هر سال همه بزرگتر می شن و دیدشون فرق می کنه!
<narcislinux> everplays:  ketabe 1984 ham be liste rast gari ha ezafe kon
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: hamechiz ba taghirat bar migarde sare jaye avalesh !
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: تغییر =/= جای اول
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  dige in oje adabiyate araye tazad ham dare
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: از نظر ارایه ای حتما فرق داره
<everplays> AliTarihi, man mokhalefam
 * narcislinux lol ajaba
 * everplays kollan doost dare mokhalefat kone :D
<AliTarihi> everplays می خواستم همین رو بگم
<AliTarihi> اشکالی نداره
<AliTarihi> راحت باش
<AliTarihi> می دونم جلوت رو بگیرم یا دق می کنی یا می ترکی خدای ناکرده
<AliTarihi> لذا عزیزم ادامه بده اون ساز مخالف رو|
<narcislinux> everplays: kolan moshakhase ! az homon aval ke AliTarihi dar vaghe mige khodafez shoma migi salam
<AliTarihi> اره
<narcislinux> lol
<AliTarihi> الانم به خیال خودش
<AliTarihi> مثلا موفق شده که جلوی خواب من رو بگیره
<everplays> :D
<AliTarihi> زهی خیال باطل!
<the-light> agha manam bazi :D hichvaght sare jaye avalesh barnemigarde chon az nazare vazni o sayere moteghayeraye atrafesh daem dar hale taghir hast
<AliTarihi> تازه حداقل امسال با این زلزله ژاپن عمرا برگرده!
<AliTarihi> ۱۰ سانت جابجا شده محور!
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: این مطلب رو به اطلاع دوستان شاعر برسونید ;)
<everplays> vaghean chera in kara ro mikonin? jaryan-e oon taraf-o soorakh kardan-e kashtio in chizas dige
<everplays>  /cc AliTarihi ^
<AliTarihi> :-?
<narcislinux> AliTarihi : lol az adabiyat tobe
<AliTarihi> خب من برم که برابر بشین توی بحث!
 * the-light پنجشنبه که هست روزی خوش// هست در سعادت به مشتری منصوب
<AliTarihi> the-light: vs narcislinux + everplays
<AliTarihi> the-light: فقط  این بهروز نخودیه لذا همچنان ۱به۱ هستی نگران نباش :)
<rosenth> salam, kesi hast?
<the-light> AliTarihi: :D shab bekheir
<AliTarihi> rosenth: اگه سوالی هست همینجا مطرح کنید دوستان می بینن و در حدی که بشه جواب می دن :)‌
<everplays> AliTarihi, na! naro dude ba ma bash
<AliTarihi> everplays: بمونم نارسیس بیچاره دو به یک میشه! نامردیه. اخه نمیشه به تو امیدوار بود!
<AliTarihi> :D
<everplays> taze dare hal mide, alaan mitoonam tasavor konam cheshat chetori jam shode
<everplays> lol
<AliTarihi> لازم نیست تصور کنی :)
<AliTarihi> تو  سعی کن توی دست و پای نارسیس نباشی توی بحثها، باقیش حله!
<AliTarihi>  /cc narcislinux the-light :D
<narcislinux>  /cc yani chi ? lisens ?
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: نه بابا علامت کپی توی ایمیل هست واسه ارسال ;)
<the-light> :D
<AliTarihi> Cc Bc ....
<AliTarihi> خب من برم تا بهروز دچار رفلکس معکوس کل کل نشده ;)
<AliTarihi> :O
<AliTarihi> این چرا رفت ؟
<AliTarihi> همم
<narcislinux> oh ok
<AliTarihi> بگذریم. برم که همون رفلکسه رخ نده
<AliTarihi> :D
<everplays> dude! chera kick-esh kardi?
<everplays> :D
<AliTarihi> everplays: گفتم دچار  رفلکس میشی
<AliTarihi> -.-
 * everplays takzib mikone
<AliTarihi> وقتی کل کلت نمی گیره یهو می پری به موضوع نامربوط!
<AliTarihi> اولین چیزی که بشه بهش گیر داد!
<AliTarihi> :D
<everplays> AliTarihi, khob faghat roo desktop mishe kal kal kard
<everplays> :D
<narcislinux> lol
<AliTarihi> everplays: خب دیگه پس کل کل نکن سر چیز دیگه ای :D
<everplays> oonam ke dige kilio desktop estefade nemikoni
<AliTarihi> دارم استفاده می کنم :)
<everplays> AliTarihi, try ke mishe kard :D
<AliTarihi> کانونیکال خسته ام کرد
<everplays> err!
<AliTarihi> فعلا البته
<everplays> kollan chera bayad ya ubuntu estefade koni?
<AliTarihi> ۴.۶.۱ قابل تحمله
<AliTarihi> everplays: بهترین گنوم  = اوبونتو
<AliTarihi> مگه خودت چی پیشنهاد می کنی ؟
<everplays> AliTarihi, dar hale hazer fedora daram, ama baste be in ke che app hayi estefade mikoni foresight ham bad nist
 * narcislinux saresh gij raft 
<AliTarihi> از فدورا خوشم نمیاد
<AliTarihi> اصلا جالب نیست
<AliTarihi> تکنولوژی خوبی داره. اما کسی که کاربر رو پایلوت کنه جالب نیست
<AliTarihi> البته این نظر منه
<AliTarihi> خودم ۶ ماهی فدورا داشتم و گنوم
<AliTarihi> اصلا تجربه جالبی نداشت
<AliTarihi> نداشتم *
<everplays> man bishtar didam ba rpm based boodanesh moshkel dashtan ta khode desktop/config
<AliTarihi> everplays: خب هر کسی نظر داره
<AliTarihi> نظر من اینه. ار پی ام مشکل درجه دومه
<AliTarihi> در مقایسه با اون اصلی که در نظرم هست
<AliTarihi> هر تکنولوژی که همه می ترسن پایلوت کنن میدن به خورد مردم
<everplays> albate kheyli az mavared ro ghabool daram, masalan kar kardan ba samba too fedora aslan be rahatie ubuntu nist
<narcislinux> toye 30 min  5-6 bahs
<AliTarihi> اینم یک مدلش هست. واسه کسایی که دوست دارن روی لبه باشن
<AliTarihi> به هر حال کسی که استفاده می کنه باید از سیستم خودش راضی باشه
<everplays> AliTarihi, albate hatman ye try mikonam opensuse rolling release ro
<AliTarihi> اصلش اینه حالا هر چی می خواد بریزه
<AliTarihi> everplays: قانونا حق نداری
<everplays> ghanoon? mesle ghanoon-e tazahorat-e azad?
<everplays> :D
<AliTarihi> پس بی خودی لایسنس رو زیرپا نذار :D
<everplays> intori bashe ke dude fedora ham nabayad estefade konam
<AliTarihi> everplays: باز که افتادی توی فنجون عزیزم! می گم بنا بر مجوز اوپن سوزه نمی تونی نصب کنی
<AliTarihi> everplays: خب اونم استفاده نکن
<everplays> amaresh ro dari be channel-e fedora-ir gir dadan kardanesh fedora-fa
<AliTarihi> :)
<everplays> ?
<AliTarihi> everplays: نه ولی حدس می زدم
<narcislinux> everplays:  why ?
<AliTarihi> فدورا مشکل داره به دلیل قوانین موجود :)
<AliTarihi> قوانین فدرال و تحریم :)‌
<everplays> narcislinux, ^
<narcislinux> hm
<AliTarihi> لذار از این دوتا توزیع استفاده نباید کرد
<AliTarihi> البته فدورا فکر کنم میشه
<AliTarihi> اما اوپن سوزه اصلا
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  ghbl az japon ham ye zelzele dige baese tagir mehvar shode bod rasty
<everplays> roozi ke repo ha ro bebandan jaleb mishe
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: اره
<AliTarihi> everplays: قیافه این فدوراییها کلا خیلی جالب میشه :D
<AliTarihi> everplays: به خصوص اونایی که فیگورهای باحال می گیرن :P
<everplays> :D
<everplays> AliTarihi, in alaan cc dasht?
<everplays> :D
<AliTarihi> ممکنه
<AliTarihi> ;)
<AliTarihi> به هر حال تا وقتی هیچ چی قطعی نشه نمیشه بر اساس حدسیات جلو رفت
<narcislinux> in  /cc ghablan nabod az key tala omade to dayere loghat?
<AliTarihi> ولی به هر حال انجمن اوپن سوزه رو باید جمع کرد
<AliTarihi> چون توی قوانینش بحث کپی رایت بود! بعد کلا خودش با خودش مشکل پیدا می کنه :D
<AliTarihi> کپی رایت و مجوز*
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: این بهروز زیاد می زنه بقیه رو عادت داده
<AliTarihi> من خودم این علامت رو بهتر می دونم: Cc:
<AliTarihi> :ي
<AliTarihi> :D *
<narcislinux> hmm
<AliTarihi> خب فعلا تا بعد
<AliTarihi> :(
<AliTarihi> :)  *
<everplays> felan dude ;)
<AliTarihi> \o/
<AliTarihi> \o_
<narcislinux> bye all
<lllhamedlll> سلام دوستان
<lllhamedlll> دوستان دانلود منیجری هست برای اوبونتو که متنی نباشه ؟؟؟؟
<lllhamedlll> کسی جواب خواهد داد یا بازم گوگلی شم؟
<lllhamedlll> کسی جواب منو نمیدونه
<lllhamedlll> axel نسخه ی متنی نداره؟؟؟؟؟
<\x90> is there any body on air?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-17
<the-light> ArianHT: hey bro
<ArianHT> the-light: hey bro
<amin> hi be hamighiee shoma
<amin> man mouse nadaram mouse majazi chizi darim intarafa
<somaye> سلام به همه
<somaye> کسی در مورد توسعه نرم افزار به روش چابک مطابی نداره؟
<nixoeen> somaye: raveshe chabok chie daghighan unvaght ?!
<somaye_> nixoeen: ye raveshe tose,eye namafzare mese modele halazuni abshari ,..
<nixoeen> somaye_: khob esme englisish chie ?
<somaye_> agile
<somaye_> nixoeen: sofware development agile
<nixoeen> somaye_: aha. khob az avval hamino begu :) Soal chie hala ?
<somaye_> nixoeen: raje behesh matlab mikham vase seminaram
<somaye_> nixoeen: har chi migardam matlabe farsiye khub peyda nemikonam
<nixoeen> somaye_: ino didi ? http://www.enterprisearchitecture.ir/downloads/seminars/Seminar_shariflo.pdf
<somaye> nixoeen: sorry dc shodam
<somaye> nixoeen: porsidam agile ham ye memari mahsub mishe?
<ilius> somaye: یه مدل توسعه هست نه معماری
<ilius> somaye: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agile_software_development
<somaye> ilius: pas nemitunam az in pdf vase seminaram estefade konamwww.enterprisearchitecture.ir/downloads/seminars/Seminar_shariflo.pdf
<somaye> ilius: www.enterprisearchitecture.ir/downloads/seminars/Seminar_shariflo.pdf
<ilius> somaye: نمی‌دونم
<ilius> somaye: فقط می‌دونم مدل توسعه ربط چندانی به معمراری نرم‌افزار نداره
<ilius> *معماری
<somaye> ilius: pas toe,eye chabok ba memariye chabok fargh mikone
<somaye> ?
<nixoeen> somaye: in akharin chizi bud ke dade budam: member:somaye_: ino didi ? http://www.enterprisearchitecture.ir/downloads/seminars/Seminar_shariflo.pdf
<nixoeen> somaye: in chizi ke memari gofte fekr konam manzooresh chizi shabihe Structure bude ;)
<somaye> nixoeen: ok
<somaye> nixoeen: merc
<nixoeen> somaye: khahesh
<somaye> nixoeen: ta hala khodet az in ravesh estefade kardi?
<nixoeen> somaye: be soorate systematic, na
<\x90> hi all :)
<\x90> hi all
<omid> سلام دوستان نیاز به کمک در بوت لودر دارم
<nixoeen> omid: moshkel chie ?
<omid> salam nixoeen jan
<nixoeen> omid: hi
<omid> مشکل این هست که
<omid> من ابونتو و ویندوز ۷ رو نصب دارم روی لپ تاپم
<omid> امشب سی دی لایو اوپن سوزی رو دانلود کردم و نصب کردم روی یکی از درایو های خالی ان تی اف اس که خودش فرمت کرد به ext4
<omid> آخرین لحظات نصب ارور داد مربوط به گراب و بوت لودر
<nixoeen> omid: grub ro koja nasb kardi ? roo MBR ?
<omid> الان من میتونم فایل های نصب شده روی درایوی که به سوزه اختصاص دادم رو ببینم ولی توی بوت لودر هیچ اثری ازش نیست و من هم بلد نیستم از طریق ابونتو بوت لودر رو تنظیم کنم.توی سوزه یه چیزی بود به اسم yast  یا همچین چیزی که آیکونش شبیه یه حیوونی بود از طریق اون میشد از ق
<omid> سمت سیستم بوت لودر رو ادیت کرد و آدرس ابونتو و.. رو از درایوشون داد . توی ابونتو همچین چیزی نمیبینم من
<nixoeen> omid: file haro koja mituni bebini ? too windows ya too linux ?
<omid> توی لینوکس
<nixoeen> omid: khob chroot baladi bokoni ?
<omid> من در حال حاضر ویندوز ۷ و ابونتو نصب دارم.یه  کوبونتو روی ویندوز از طریق ووبی نصب داشتم که قصد دارم به زودی حذفش کنم
<omid> من رشتم کامپیوتر نیستش و جهانگردی خوندم و از برنامه نویسی و دستور و .. چیزی حالیم نیست. ولی خیلی به لینوکس علاقه پیدا کردم
<nixoeen> omid: man saalhast ba SuSE kar nakardam
<nixoeen> omid: vali unzaman ke SuSE bud, yadame mitunesti ba khodesh boot koni, va begi Repair Bootloader
<nixoeen> omid: va khodesh boot loader ro dobare nasb mikard
<nixoeen> omid: age chenin chizi nadare, bayad dasti anjam bedi
<omid> من تو سایت های مختلف خوندم که سوزه در زمینه کی دی ای قویترین هست و کوبونتو ضعیف هست.دوست داشتم سوزه رو هم داشته باشم چون فضای زیاد دارم تو هاردم
<omid> الان به نظرت این سوزه که نصب دارم سالمه؟ چون آخرین مرحله ست آپش تموم شده بود که به گراب گیر داد وگرنه الان تقریبن تمام فایل هاش تو درایوی که مربوط بهش هست میبینم.به نظرت باید دوباره نصب کنم یا از طریق ادیت کردن بوت لودر قابل تعمیر و اضافه شدن به گراب هست؟
<nixoeen> omid: nemidunam. man az GNOME estefade mikonam
<nixoeen> omid: ehtemalan saleme
<omid> به نظرت داشتن چند تا لینوکس و یه ویندوز تغییری در عملکرد و ضعیف شدنش و ... ایجاد نمیکنه ؟
<omid> من از قیافه سوزه خیلی بیشتر از ابونتو خوشم میاد وقتی با سی دی لایو بالا میام. همینطور یه مرورگری داره به اسم کانکرور که از اون هم خیلی خوشم میاد.وگرنه با ابونتو مشکلی ندارم واقعن
<nixoeen> omid: Konqueror fekr konam too Kubuntu ham bashe
<nixoeen> omid: na, dashtane chand ta linux moshkeli ijad nemikone
<omid> هست ولی کوبونتو خیلی چرته.شاید بخاطر این هست که از طریق ووبی نصب کردم.یه مقدار زیاد هنگ میکنه به نظرم نسبت به ابونتو.خود ابونتو خیلی سریع و روان هست ولی کوبونتو که از طریق ووبی نصب کردم واقعن بیخود هست
<omid> قیافه سوزه خیلی خفن تر هست به نظرم
<omid> http://www.up.pnu-club.com/images/2vuzl8sp4ax2cy3mktm.png
<omid> این الان عکس از درایوی هست که توش سوزه نصب کردم
<omid> به نظرت این کامل نصب شده؟
<nixoeen> omid: vaghti ham baraye man peygham midid lotfan esme mano avvalesh benevisid, hamintori ke man esmetuno minevisam
<nixoeen> omid: injoori motevajjeh misham vaghti peygham midid
<nixoeen> omid: are, chizaye asli ro dare engar
<omid> nixoeen چشم.لطفن ببخشید چون من مبتدی هستم بعضی چیزهارو نمیدونم درست
<omid> تو کانال انگلیسی ابونتو این رو به من دادند :‌http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html  مقاله کاملی هست ولی پیچیدست و واقعن حس خوندنش نیست.شما نمیدونید چطور باید ادیت کرد گراب رو از طریق ابونتو؟
<nixoeen> omid: chera
<nixoeen> omid: sora'ate internetet cheghadre ?
<omid> ۱۲۸ شاتل هست اینترنتم nixoeen . ولی میشه باهاش یه کارهایی کرد.من دیسک زنده کوبونتو . ابونتو.زوبونتو . ۲ تا ورژن سوزه.فدورا.و چند تا سیستم دیگه رو دانلود کردم باهاش
<nixoeen> omid: teamviewer ro mituni nasb koni ?
<nixoeen> omid: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<omid> بله.ولی از تیم ویور تو لینوکس بدم میاد چون حذف نمیشه اگه آدم بخواد.تو ویندوز راحت پاک میشه ولی وقتی تو لینوکس نصب میکنم تو لیست نرم افزارهای نصب شدم نمیاد که بتونم پاک کنم
<omid> الان نصب میکنم آیدی میدم.
<omid> راستی من میتونم تو یاهو یا گوگل تالک یا ام اس ان و کلن همچین چیزی شمارو اد کنم؟
<nixoeen> omid: too linux ham mituni paakesh koni rahat
<nixoeen> omid: kafie benevisi: sudo apt-get remove --purge teamviewer
<nixoeen> omid: va paak mishe
<nixoeen> omid: ID va Password ro too PM bede
<nixoeen> omid: gharar bud avvale message ha esme manam biari ;)
<omid> nixoeen چطور میشه این دستور هارو یاد گرفت ؟ یعنی آیا پی دی افی چیزی هست که دستور های کاربردی رو نوشته باشه توش یا باشد برنامه نویسی بلد بود حتمن؟
<nixoeen> omid: ina aslan rabti be barname nevisi nadare
<omid> من کارهام رو توی کی دی ای خیلی راحت تر راه میندازم معمولن چون زیاد کارم به ترمینال نمیخوره
<nixoeen> omid: khob too KDE ham mituni Synaptics ro ejra koni, bad toosh teamviewer ro peyda koni o paakesh koni
<omid> nixoeen میدونم اینو کلی گفتم. من تو گنوم نصب داشتم تیم ویور رو. بعد برعکس بقیه نرم افزارها که میشد از طریق ابونتو سافتور سنتر حذف کرد این اصلن اسمش تو لیست نرم افزارهای نصب شده اونجا نبود
<omid> برعکس ویندوز هم نمیتونستم از طریق پراپرتیس دسترسی به فولدری که توش نصب شده پیدا کنم.
<nixoeen> omid: farghi nemikone, too GNOME ham ba Synaptics ghabele paak kardan hast
<omid> nixoeen در ضمن اروری که آخر نصب سوزه داد درباره سایز بوت لودر بود فکر میکنم.این رو نگفتم که وقتی گراب و بوت لودر ویندوز رو انتخاب میکنم از اونجایی که کوبونتو رو هم از طریق ووبی نصب کردم صفجه بوت لودر سنتی ویندوز هم میاد که میتونم بین ویندوز و کوبونتو انتخاب کنم
<omid> یعنی علاوه بر صفحه گراب اصلی میاد
<omid> به نظرت به این کوبونتویی که با ووبی نصب کردم ربطی نداره این موضوع؟
<nixoeen> omid: fekr nakonam
<omid> nixoeen این درست هست که میگن بهترین کی دی ای رو سوزه داره ؟ به نظر شما برای کی دی ای چه دیسترویی بهتر هست که نصب کنم؟
<nixoeen> omid: nemidunam! Man saalhast ke ba KDE kar nemikonam, va hamishe ba GNOME am
<nixoeen> omid: vali distro kheyli tafavote omdeyi ijad nemikone
<nixoeen> omid: shayad faghat yek seri tanzimate pish farz faghat fargh bokone
<omid> خوب همون برنامه yast خیلی کمک کرد به من و تنظیمات گراب راحت بود باهاش . من تو ابونتو و کوبونتو و فدورا هرچی گشتم ندیدمش
<nixoeen> omid: khob YaST rabti be KDE ya GNOME nadare, yek barnamast baraye inke tanzimat ro anjam bede
<omid> تفاوت اینکه میگن فلان لینوکس بر اساس دبین هست فلان لینوکس بر اساس گنتو و.. چی هست؟ یه سیستم دبین بیس با یه سیستم گنتو و... چه فرقی داره؟
<omid> تیم ویور داره دانلود میشه الان
<nixoeen> omid: bozorgtarin tafavot systeme Packaging eshune
<nixoeen> omid: Debian az systeme APT estefade mikone ke kheyli systeme ghodratmandie
<nixoeen> omid: Gentoo farghesh ine ke source e barname haro migire, va rooye computer compile mikone
<nixoeen> omid: bara hamin nasbe barname ha fogholade zaman bare, vali khob adam mitune flag haye delkhahe khodesho baraye nasb be una bede
<omid> اگر نصاب ووبی نبود من هیچوقت جرات پیدا نمیکردم لینوکس نصب کنم.به جز ابونتو و بقیه محصولات کنونیکال بقیه دیسترو ها یک نصاب از طریق ویندوز ندارن ؟دیسک زنده خیلی کند و محدود هست و اصلن نمیشه باهاش درست کار کرد
<nixoeen> omid: gharar bud esme mano avvale message ha benevisi ;)
<nixoeen> omid: na, akhe ziad niazi behesh ehsas nemishe. man hichvaght az un Wooby estefade nakardam
<omid> nixoeen ببخشید چون فارسی تایپ میکنم یادم میره.خوب شما حرفه ای بودید و تا جایی که من دیدم اکثر کاربرهای لینوکس رشته تخصصیشون کامپیوتر بوده.ولی من از پارتیشن بندی لینوکس و این مساله که ویندوزز اریجینا و اطلاعاتم بپره میترسیدم و بنابراین ووبی بهترین راه بود واسم
<omid> بعدش کم کم یاد گرفتم و مفهوم فرمت ext و سواپ و.. رو فهمیدم و تونستم یه ابونتو کامل نصب کنم ولی هنوز خیلی چیزها رو بلد نیستم
<omid> nixoeen ریختم تیم ویور رو
<nixoeen> omid: be nazar miad sora'at kheyli payine
<nixoeen> omid: siah moonde safhe
<omid> تو ویندوز اینطوری نیست
<omid> نمیدونم چرا تو لینوکس اینجوریه
<omid> صبر کن با لن وصل شم
<nixoeen> omid: alan ye chizayi omad, vali ghat shod engar dobare
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-18
<Abismo> nixoeen hastin?
<nixoeen> Abismo: are
<Abismo> man alan too suse hastam
<Abismo> moshkelam ba ye dastoore ye khati hal shod
<Abismo> hamchin chizi sudo update grub
<nixoeen> Abismo: kheyli khoobe :)
<Abismo> alan kami moshkel daram
<Abismo> internete wirelessamo nemishnase dar hali ke too ubuntu/kubuntu masalei nadaram
<Abismo> alan ba lan vaslam
<nixoeen> Abismo: bayad driveresh nasb beshe khob
<Abismo> che bayad konam yani?
<Abismo> too ubuntu va kubuntu chizi nasb nakardam
<Abismo> hata too live cdie xubuntu ham hamintor
<nixoeen> Abismo: khob un driver hasho hamrahesh dare
<nixoeen> Abismo: bayad avval esme daghighe karte shabakato peyda koni
<nixoeen> Abismo: ba lspci
<nixoeen> Abismo: bad too internet begardi bebini chejuri nasb mishe
<Abismo> modemam zyxel hast
<Abismo> lxpci barnamas?
<nixoeen> Abismo: gharar bud esme mano benevisi avvale message ha!
<Abismo> bebakhshid nixoeen jan.khabam miad kami :d
<nixoeen> Abismo: lspci barnamast. Modemet mohem nist, kart shabakat mohemme
<Abismo> onam mitonam peida konam too saite lenovo amare kamele laptopam has
<nixoeen> Abismo: goftam, ba lspci mituni peyda koni!
<Abismo> in lspci too get and remove software nabod. bayad az saitesh download kard?
<Abismo> dar zemn che formati bayad barname begiram az in be baad? deb ke fek nakonam nasb she
<Abismo> doroste nixoeen?
<nixoeen> Abismo: lspci khodesh nasbe
<nixoeen> Abismo: bayad az RPM hayi ke baraye OpenSuSE hast estefade koni
<Abismo> az koja bayad baz konam in lspci
<Abismo> ro
<Abismo> chetor bayad ejra konam in lspci ro?
<Abismo> nixoeen az search peida nemikonam.
<nixoeen> Abismo: ye terminal baz mikoni, minevisi lspci
<Abismo> Absolute path to 'lspci' is '/sbin/lspci', so running it may require superuser privileges (eg. root).
<Abismo> nixoeen in payamo mide
<nixoeen> Abismo: khob yani bayad ba usere root ejrash koni
<Abismo> nixoeen chejori beram too usere root?
<nixoeen> Abismo: benevis: su
<Abismo> in root halate hamon administrator dar windows ro dare?
<Abismo> nixoeen alan ye listi omad az device ham.karte shabake kodome?
<nixoeen> Abismo: are. Bekhun bebin kodoome dige. Maloome az esmesh
<Abismo> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<Abismo> nixoeen ine?
<nixoeen> Abismo: are
<Abismo> driverae linuxo saite lenovo nazashte nakes
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Abismo_> salam . kasi inja ba openSUSE ashnai nadare?
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, salam azizam
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, Abismo_ opensuse kodom noskhe esh ?
<Abismo_> WhiteCrow1 salam
<Abismo_> dishab nasb kardam 11.4 hast jadidtarineshe fekonam
<Abismo_> alan koli moshkelat daram ke too ubuntu nadaram
<WhiteCrow1> kho
<Abismo_> be ghiafe suse besyar alaghe daram
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, moshkel hat chi hastan
<Abismo_> yeki nasbe drivere wirelessam
<Abismo_> az inja download kardam vase linux http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads
<Abismo_> formate .tgz hast va balad nistam chetor nasb konam
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, chera az o makhazen install nakardi
<Abismo_> whiteCrowl man too linux mobtadi hastam. injori ke man didam hame kasai ke injan ya linux kar mikonan reshtashon com has axaran vali man na
<Abismo_> whiteCrowl barae hamin ziad baram nis in chiza.
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, rabti be reshte nadare , shoma khodet baiad josto jo koni
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, chi dari KDE ya GNOME ?!
<the-light> Abismo_: aksaran tar.gz ha source hastan, yani shoma bayad module e driver etuno make konin va badan ehtemalan load
<Abismo_> opensuse 11.4 KDE live cd ro download va nasb kardam
<Abismo_> hame migan suse KDE behtari dare.nemidonam doroste ya na. alan windows7/ubuntu va suse rikhtam
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min
<Abismo_> Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1000
<Abismo_> in modele driverame
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, to nemidoni suse chi hast vagar na moshkel nabaiad dashte bashi khode suse i ha migan to 1 click software install mikonan
<Abismo_> man taze varedam be linux.reshtam jahangardi bod hich rabti be com nadasht vali alaghe daram be linux.ama ba ghesmat haye barnamenevisi va be khosos terminal va dastoratesh gij mizanam kami
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, har kari mikhai to linux anjam bedi ghabl esh 1 search kon
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, shoma mitoni ba khondan e document ha wiki ha har kari reval e har kari ke mikhai koni to linux dastet biad
<WhiteCrow1> in froum e opensuse
<WhiteCrow1> http://forums.opensuse.org/
<WhiteCrow1> in wiki esh baiad bashe http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDAQqwMoAzAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.opensuse.org%2F&rct=j&q=opensuse&ei=XBODTeutJ83wsgaVq9imAw&usg=AFQjCNFXcpdHj5O120rkq1m-GVrb_w1dTw&cad=rja
<Abismo_> man too irc suse matrah kardam .
<Abismo_> [11:27] <SUSEhelp> if the KDE NetworkManager plasmoid is not working for you, try the GNOME applet instead, see http://mschlander.wordpress.com/2011/03/17/gnome-networkmanager-applet-in-kde-in-opensuse-11-4/ or http://susestarter.blogspot.com/2011/03/step-2-need-mobile-broadband-use-gnome.html
<Abismo_> ama tamame link ha filter hastan manam az inja dastresi be proxy nadaram
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, beza 1 min 1 page i ro bet bedam taht e web software install koni
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, bara filter shekan ham alan bet migam 1 min
<Abismo_> http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads
<Abismo_> in too saite rasmie intell bod az inja download kardam
<Abismo_> ama formatesh .tgz hast
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, in ro bekhon ta kam kam moshkelat et ro hal konim , aval beza proxy barat radif konam
<WhiteCrow1> http://en.opensuse.org/Package_repositories
<Abismo_> whiteCrowl rasti keyboard layoute farsi ham nemitonam nasb konam . na too ghesmate keyboard layout prefrences bod na to ghesmate language
<Abismo_> hich asari az iran va farsi nist
<WhiteCrow1> Abismo_, bia MSG(yani payam khososi )
<naughtytux> سلام
<naughtytux> دوستان یه سوال داشتم
<naughtytux> من قبلا که کلیپ های یوتیوب رو نگاه می کردم
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, kho
<naughtytux> توی شاخه tmp ذخیره میشد
<naughtytux> اما الان نمیشه
<naughtytux> مشکل کجاست؟
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, mikhai video hai ke to youtube mibini ro save koni
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: آره
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, firefox dari ?
 * WhiteCrow1 hatman dare dg
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: و facebook
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: آره
<WhiteCrow1> facebook ro nemidonam ama ...
<WhiteCrow1> kho 1 addons bara firefox hast alan link midam wait kon kami
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, in ha ro install kon ro firefox et
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/  &&  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/easy-youtube-video-downl-10137/  &&   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1-click-youtube-video-download/
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: همشونو؟
<WhiteCrow1> hamash lazem ni ama kho bad ham nist install dashte bashi khob e
<WhiteCrow1> hamash 3 ta addons hast
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: مرسی
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, YW
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: قبلا خیلی باحال بود
<WhiteCrow1> haaaaa
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: هر کلیپی که میدیدم نیاز به ذخیره نبود
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, chi bahal bod ?!
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: خودش تو شاخه تمپ ذخیره میشد
<WhiteCrow1> aha
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: فقط باید قبل از بستن صفحه وب کپیش میکردم
<WhiteCrow1> kho to firefox to bazi az viedo ha mire to cash e firefox et ke to shakhe .mozila hast save mishe
<WhiteCrow1> ama
<WhiteCrow1> kho in addons ha kar ro rahat tar karde
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: اینها رو باز نکرد
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: فیلترن؟
<WhiteCrow1> wow
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, filter shekan nadari
<WhiteCrow1> ?!
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: چرا دارم
<WhiteCrow1> ba filter shekan baz kon install kon kho dg
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: بعد چطور باید دانلود کنم؟
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, moghi ke install kardi hamashon ro 1 bar firefox ro beband o dobare baz kon ta addons ha faal she
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, bad ke miri to youtube 1 ki az addons ha paiin esh video bara neveshte miare  aslan bezar 1 pic bedam
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: نصبشون کردم.
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, https://static.addons.mozilla.net/img/uploads/previews/full/38/38028.png?modified=1270126125
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, https://static.addons.mozilla.net/en-US/firefox/images/addon_icon/3006.png?modified=1299869110
<WhiteCrow1> 1 ham chin icon i kenar e icon e home et to firefox miad ke rosh click koni barat dl mikone video ro
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: خیلی ممنونم
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, moshkel et hal shod ?!
<naughtytux> WhiteCrow1: آره ممنونم، کلیپی که میخواستم دانلود کنم تو فیس بوکه اما خیلی کمک کردی
<WhiteCrow1> naughtytux, okay
 * WhiteCrow1 brb 30 min 
<Parisa> salam doostan.
<Parisa> man 1 moshkel ba ssh daram mishe komakam konin lotfan?
<lxsameer> Parisa, soaleto bepors harki balad bashe javab mide
<Parisa> mer30
<Parisa> are moshleke man ineke alan holland am. va nemitoonam be computeram too iran ssh konam. ba chand ta computere mokhtalef emtehan kardam bazam nashod. ba 2 ta connection e mokhtalef ham nashod. aya momkene ke port 22 too iran ya az inja be iran ro basteh bashan?
<lxsameer> Parisa, motmaeni ke openssh-server ru computer et tu iran run e?
<Parisa> are ssh nasb e
<Parisa> alan aslan emkanesh hast man ip khodamo bedam shoma bebinin mitoonin be man ss konin ya na? 132.229.212.115
<lxsameer> Parisa, khob nasb budan ba inke dar hale service dehi bashe fargh dare
<Parisa> in ip man e ke alan daram bahash chat mikonam
<lxsameer> Parisa, connection et chie ? in ehtemale ziad IP e device i hast ke poshte uni hala router e ADSL ya harchize dige
<Parisa> alan ba LAN vasl am too daneshgah. too holland
<lxsameer> Parisa, hmmmm be jaye digei mituni ssh bezani ?
<Parisa> valla jaye digei nemishnasam. too in daneshgah be computeraye dige are mitoonam vasl sham vali jaye digei nemishnasam ke betoonam emtehan konam
<lxsameer> Parisa, bebin mituni be in ssh koni fencepost.gnu.org
<Parisa> ino mige : Permission denied (publickey).
<lxsameer> Parisa, khob pas mituni ssh koni be jahaye dige
<lxsameer> Parisa, IP iranet valid e?
<Parisa> in alan serveresh too iran bood? mikham bebinam chera ip 81.31 mizanam hatta fekr ham nemikone o sari error e port 22 mide
<Parisa> are iran boodam az khoone modam behesh ssh mikardam
<lxsameer> Parisa, fekr mikonam ya service e ssh et down shode ya be un IP route nadari
<Parisa> age service ssh down bood ke be jahaye dige ham nemitoonestam ssh konam?
<lxsameer> na manzuram service ssh e PC e iranete
<Parisa> ahan. pas bayad yekio befrestam bere checkesh kone. kheily kheily mamnoonam ke komakam kardi.
<lxsameer> khahesh
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, PING ali jan aziz har vaght saret khalvat shod va vaght kardi pong kon karet daram
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: پ و ن گ
<AliTarihi> هستم
<AliTarihi> :)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, salam azizam mishe MSG
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<AliTarihi> بفرما :)
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, WB & salam
<everplays> salaam WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, salam az mas ghorban
<ahmad598__> salam kasi inja ruye Vaio seri e S ubuntu avorde bala?
<lxsameer> ahmad598_, age moshgeli dari ye sar be linlap.com bezan
<ahmad598__> @lxsameer merci ;-)
<dark-sun> یو یو
<dark-sun> adobe.com & nvidia > fil shode!  vali ATI hanooz hast. 1i nist tozih bede chi shode?
<dark-sun> mikhaym comp. melli besazim ehyanan?
<dark-sun> X(
<dark-sun> ~X(
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, salam chi shode chera enghadr dado bi dad mikoni
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, sa@ 4 e nemizari adam bekhabe
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: salam kalaghe mehraboon. asabam ro daghoon kardan ina
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, ki ha ?
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: filt ria
<WhiteCrow1> lol
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: adobe.com chi dashte akhe?
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, chi begam :D
<dark-sun> hala k chand ta mahsool open source gozashte, zadan nabudesh kardan
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: khab budi?
 * WhiteCrow1 mige be dark-sun  ke berim SMG tallk konim chanal jai bahs e khososi ni
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: ozr mikham bidaret kardam.
<WhiteCrow1> na khab nabodam
<WhiteCrow1> bia MSG dark-sun
<\x90> :)
<\x90> 10.10 Exploited .... vayyyyyyyyyy
<\x90> root
<\x90> local
<Parsa__> :O
<\x90> hala mikham bebinam ki mikhad bege 10.10 Stack Protection Khafan tarin version ta hala omade
<Parsa__> hehehe
<\x90> 3 rooze yezarb daram kar mikonam
<\x90> python ro to in 3 rooz majbor shodam yad begiram
<Parsa__> chetor?!
<\x90> 60 bar ubuntu nasb kardam
<\x90> 2box kent keshidam
<\x90> 6 ta tekila khordam
<Parsa__> haha
<\x90> vali javab dad
<\x90> software center
<\x90> heap overflow
<Parsa__> ahan
<\x90> brb
<the-light> \x90: tuye exploitdb az inchiza ziade baraye aksare OS ha o ... !
<\x90> :)
<\x90> ona public hastan
<\x90> dar zemn
<\x90> man ubuntu 10.10 ro exploit kardam
<\x90> :)
<\x90> exploitdb , 10% exploit hasho khodam ya code zadam ya fix kardam ya public
<WhiteCrow1> \x90, che chiz hai balad bodi ?
<\x90> yani chi?
<WhiteCrow1> \x90, che zabon hai va kolan bara yad giri xploit che daneshi lazem dare adam
<\x90> ahun
<\x90> exploiting khodesh osol dare
<\x90> age yeki ye bug dare
<\x90> mitoni bere exploit kardan ro yad begire
<\x90> ba c perl ya harchi
<\x90> manzoram ine ke
<\x90> koli article hast ke az ro ona mitoni exploit benevisi
<\x90> vali age bekhay khodet bug ro find koni o ina khaly chiza
<\x90> az assembly gerfte ta c++ perl python
<WhiteCrow1> \x90, masalan ?
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmm
<\x90> linux o basesh ham byad bedoni
<WhiteCrow1> \x90, MSG ?
<\x90> man vagti to ihs bodam asm kar mikardam
<\x90> vagti ham ke to eMperor bodam perl
<\x90> vali to in 3 rooz majbor shodam python ya begiramd
<\x90> bebin
<\x90> bezar ye chizi begam
<\x90> didi maslan
<\x90> to
<\x90> ye mobile dari
<WhiteCrow1> kho
<\x90> engadar bahash var rafti ke khoda midone
<WhiteCrow1> kho
<\x90> bad
<\x90> ye rooz
<\x90> dadashet miyad mige goshito bede be man
<\x90> to nemikhay bedi vali mimoni to ro darvayesi
<\x90> hala chon sikh zadi to goshit
<\x90> va hame chizesho midoni
<\x90> miyay ye tor dastkarish mikoni
<\x90> ke na dadasht va hata age be bare tamir gah ona ham nemitonan befahman chi shode
<\x90> gerefti manzoram ro?
<WhiteCrow1> bale
<WhiteCrow1> \x90, mishe MSG ?
<\x90> mohem zaban nist
<WhiteCrow1> ao
<\x90> to engadar var miri ta ye moshgel payda mikoni
<WhiteCrow1> khososi sohbat konim
<\x90> bad vase inke az on moshgel so estefade koni az ye zabani hala harchi komak migiri
<\x90> MSG chiye /
<\x90> ?
<WhiteCrow1> \x90, yani berim on var khososi
<\x90> tanha MSG ke man midonam Metal Gear Solid :d
<\x90> ke asheghesham
<the-light> \x90: bali az nicketun moshakhase 10% esh male shomast!
<f0e> salam the-light
<f0e> khobi dadash ?
<the-light> f0e: salam, mokhlesam, to chetori?
<f0e> the-light, nokaram :)
<\x90> mikham exploit ro eydi public konam :D vase ubuntu.ir
<\x90> :D
<f0e> the-light, pentester khob soraq nadari ? mikham in server emono to sherkat check kone
<\x90> 10000$ mitonam be securityfocus beforosham :D
<f0e> \x90, exploit e chi has ?
<\x90> local , 10.10
<\x90> daram ro ver painn ham test mikonam
<\x90> 72 sat ye zarb vagt gereft
<f0e> ! tazegia ubuntu bara khodesh kar mikone ?!?!
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<the-light> f0e: chera hast khasi behet migam :)
<f0e> \x90, nagofti belakhare bug e chie ?
<\x90> lubotu,task2
<\x90> lubotu,cancel
<\x90> lubotu,88.76.66.54:9878
<\x90> lubotu,sh@~
<\x90> lubotu, Oskol !
<f0e> \x90, nagofti vul e chio dari exploit mikoni ?
<\x90> software center
<\x90> update task
<\x90> heap overflow
<\x90> exploit kardam :D tamom shod
<\x90> software center
<\x90> tanha process hast ke setuid dare va Stack Protection nadare
<f0e> che stack protection i nadare ?
<f0e> ASLR ??!? WX , NX ?
<\x90> :)
<\x90> hichi velesh
<f0e> manam movafeqam velesh !
<the-light> :))
<\x90> google it : How do I temporarily turn off ASLR
<f0e> e ! chera raft ! mikhastam beporsam to age root io mitoni aslr desable koni ! dige che niazi be exploit neveshtane ?
<Abismo> salam.ba ezafe kardane layoute farsi be keyboard dar open suse moshkel daram. kasi nemitone rahnamai kone?
<f0e> moshkelet chie ?
<Abismo> f0e na tooye languages na tooye keyboard layout prefrences ke dar YaST hast hich asari az farsi nist
<the-light> Abismo: yani layout e iran ro nadare?
<Abismo> the-light na nadare
<the-light> Abismo: KDE e or Gnome?
<Abismo> KDE
<Abismo> Gnome ro too ubuntu daram
<Abismo> the-light faghat sare updatesh postam kande shod.internete wirelessam be 1000 badbakhti nasb shod.alan hanoz bazi az format haye soti tasviri ro neshon nemide vali baziaro neshon mide . alan man 2 ta file AVI daram yekio pakhsh mikone yekio na. jaryan chie?
<the-light> Abismo: codec haro kamel nasb konin, age moshkel hanuz bud az player etune
<Abismo> the-light chetor bayad nasb konam bagiaro? mesle ubuntu nist ke khod be khod nasb kone 20 bar search kard vase ye codec vali hanoz nemiad
<Abismo> farsisham natonestam doros konam hanoz
<the-light> Abismo: dakhel yast bayad begardin mesle synaptic e ubuntu hast
<Abismo> the-light midonam ino vali chize khasi peida nemikonam. font hast va dictionary vali hich jori nemitonam be layout ezafe konam
<sadrolla> سلام به دوستان
<Parsa__> salam
<lllhamedlll> سلام دوستان دارک نایت رو ندیدید؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Mehdi> salam doostan
<Mehdi> aloo
<saminnn> test
<dark-sun> الان آپدیت کردم.. اپن آفیس دیگه نیست! لیبر آفیس جایگزین شده!
<dark-sun> تبریک به بنیاد داکیومنت
<dark-sun> Gabi: yo pal, how's it hangin'?
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: یو روزبه
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: آلبوم ابی خوبه؟ بگیرم یا صبر کنم سی دیش بیاد به بازار؟
<RoozbehOnline> yay
<RoozbehOnline> albume ki ?
<dark-sun> ابی.
<dark-sun> ebi
<RoozbehOnline> begir bere
<dark-sun> نه وجدانن خوبه؟ ما پهنای باندمون مالیاتیه!
<dark-sun> به نرخ خون عمه‌شون بامون حساب می‌کنن!
<dark-sun> انگار ما گفتیم... ما نگفتیم!
<dark-sun> ولی یک دفعه سر همین نگرفتن بدجوری رو دست خوردم! یک ماه بعدش هر چی لینک بود شکسته بود، دستمون تو پوست گردو موند!
<RoozbehOnline> 30 mb be jai nemirese akhe
<dark-sun> هووم.. جهنم و ضرر. می‌گیریمش!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: خط ریش اینجوری بهت میاد
<dark-sun> ;)
<RoozbehOnline> dark-sun: vaki ahange akharesh "Tasmim" mahshare
<dark-sun> یک آهنگش هم خوب باشه کافیه. مردم از بس تکراری گوش دادم!
<dark-sun> دیگه دارم گیج می‌زنم.. خستگی به مژه‌هام فشار می‌یاره
<dark-sun> خفتن .. یا نخفتن؟ ... خفتن!
<dark-sun> sadrolla:یو.. بای بای
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-19
<satiseven> hi
<everplays> hey satiseven
<ashena> salam
<ashena> خوبين؟
<narcislinux> hi aal
<narcislinux> all
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> سنهم
<dark-sun> یعنی: سال نو همه مبارک
<Ali_> salam
<dark-sun> به سلاااام علی آقا
<dark-sun> ای بابا! این که رفت!
<dark-sun> :S
<dark-sun> \x90:  :P
<dark-sun> پیمان گفت ^^
<dark-sun> :)))
<\x90> ?
<dark-sun> \x90: farsi nemituni bekhuni?
<\x90> mitonam
<\x90> nagzashte
<dark-sun> \x90: خب. خدا رو شکر. دستت درد نکنه
<dark-sun> \x90: مزاحمت نمی‌شم. به کارات برس
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> Peyman: بچه خوبیه
<Peyman> ?
<dark-sun> Peyman: ایکس نود رو می‌گم.
<Peyman> man che midoonam
<dark-sun> Peyman: هان؟ خب پس هیچی به کارات برس
<dark-sun> مزاحمت نمی‌شم
<dark-sun> ubuntulo1: bot?
<dark-sun> من باید برم. ساعت ۶ قرار دارم.
<dark-sun> بعدا از دوباره میام
<dark-sun> بببببای بای
<bahmancxc> hi
<bahmancxc> kasi hasti
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<amin_> salam mach mach eydeton mobarak
<amin_> man doroz hast az virtual keyboard estefadeh mikonam emrooz ke mouse daram virtual keyboard e off nemisheh va keypad keyboardam bakhsheh numbers ha az kar oftadeh
<amin_> chekar konam?
<sadrolla> amin_: سلام
<sadrolla> amin_: خوب از همون جایی که فعالشون کردی برو غیر فعال کن
<sadrolla> amin_: اون تیک رو برداری غیز فعال میشه ها
<amin_> ey val
<amin_> akhe man in tick az zaman nasb bod man faghat num ro khamosh kardam
<sadrolla> amin_: جاش رو می دونی ؟
<sadrolla> amin_: اگه نمی دونی بگم جاش رو ؟
<amin_> keyboard avain tick
<sadrolla> gnome-keyboard-properties
<sadrolla> amin_: تو تب ۴ تیک رو بر می داری
<amin_> vardashtaam
<amin_> mamnoon
<sadrolla> amin_: 8-)
<sadrolla> WhiteCrow1: O:-)
<WhiteCrow1> ها
<sadrolla> WhiteCrow1: معده ت سکته نزنه یهو
<WhiteCrow1> :دی
<Rezakhan> hello
<Rezakhan> I want to install ubunto 10.10 in hyper V
<Rezakhan> Can you help me ?!
<AliTarihi> Rezakhan: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/virtual_pc_guy/archive/2010/10/21/installing-ubuntu-server-10-10-on-hyper-v.aspx
<AliTarihi> This is for Server, I think might work for the normal 10.10
<ali_> Salam dostan Virtual box 4.0.4 bug dare ?
<ali_> in link baz nemishe
<ali_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/722431
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 722431 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "[update request] VirtualBox-Ose 4.0.4" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nixoeen> ali_: momkene!
<ali_> Chi install konam ?
<nixoeen> ali_: man omooman uni ke too site esh hast ro nasb mikonam
<ali_> esh ?
<nixoeen> ali_: sitesh. Site e VirtualBox
<ali_> 4.0.4 hast ?
<nixoeen> ali_: are: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ali_> man ino download kardam
<ali_> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Emulators/Oracle-VM-VirtualBox-23194.shtml
<nixoeen> ali_: Distrot chie ?
<ali_> bebakhshied chi ?
<nixoeen> ali_: distro
<nixoeen> ali_: avval peygham hat age baraye mane, esme mano benevis
<nixoeen> ali_: haminjoori ke man esme toro minevisam
<nixoeen> ali_: Ubuntu dari ?
<ali_> are
<ali_> <nixoeen> are
<ali_> <nixoeen> :)
<nixoeen> ali_: khob che versioni ?
<ali_> <nixoeen> 10.10
<nixoeen> ali_: 32 bit ya 64 ?
<ali_> nixoeen 32
<nixoeen> ali_: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.4/virtualbox-4.0_4.0.4-70112~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb
<ali_> nixoeen : ok
<ali_> nixoeen : Tnx
<nixoeen> ali_: khahesh
<Kaveh> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<ali_> dostan nazar shoma dar morde conky chi hast?(man ta hala install nakardam)
<Kaveh> khoobe
<Kaveh> mazerat
<ali_> dostan in conky che tori run mish :(
<lxsameer> ali_: type kon conky
<ali_> lxsameer : tnx :d
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-20
<najme> salaam doostan
<najme> chand soal dar morede barname nevic ba zabane perl dashtam
<najme> ye barname daram be name: prog.perl. ke bayad hengame ejra ye seri optione voroodi begire! man nemidoonam in option ha ro
<najme> chetori besh bedam?
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: bishtar be bot ha salam midi ta adama :D
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, no matter dude :D , halet chetor e ?
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: nokaretam
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: to khubi
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: sale no pishapish mobarak
<WhiteCrow1> mamnon lxsameer sale no ham pisha pish mobarak
<WhiteCrow1>  mamnon lxsameer sale no ham pisha pish mobarak
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: chakeretim
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, :) mokhlesim
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, in ja ro http://www.parveenarora.in/Best_Lightweight_Applications_for_Linux
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, fek kon 1 i3 ya Awesome install koni bad ba in ha parvaz koni ro system et WOW
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: man alan awesome daram
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, :) eyval
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, man ham alan i3 daram
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: :)
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, ama kho mikham awesome install konam albate i3 ke man daram faghat i3 nist chon i3 kenar e gnome hast pas az app hai gnome daram use mikonam vase hamon donbal app hai bodam ke sabok bashe ke beshe parvaz kard
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: :D
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: dar ajabam chera emacs ro nazashte joze text editor hash
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, hmmmmm man ham ashegh e emacs am ama kho emacs be nazar et sangin ni kami ?!
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: khob daste khodete dige mituni azash ye eclipse dar biari ya ye nano
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: WhiteCrow1 profile haye emacs o didi ?
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, ghabol daram , na
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: masalan mituni profile tarif koni bad masalan in juri run koni emacs o :  emacs -p IDE
<lxsameer> ya emacs -p editor
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, link i dar barash dari ke tozih dade bashe ?!
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: injuri mituni begi tu kodum mode chi load kone va mavaghei ke niaz dari ye emacs e sari dashte bashi
<WhiteCrow1> hmmm
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: ye chize public nist tu .emacs i ke dari mituni parameter haye CLI ro begiri bad unja ba tavajoh be un harchi mikhay load koni
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, az che file manager i to awesome use mikoni
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: tu emacswiki ye article dar moredesh bud
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: pcmanfm
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmm
<Ali_> salam
<Ali_> dostan baray Ubuntu 10.10 kodom file download konam
<Ali_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<lxsameer> Ali_: uni ke deb e va be arch et ham mikhore
<Ali_> lxsameer : ok
<Ali_> lxsameer : mer 30
<lxsameer> Ali_: khahesh
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: سلام. دیروز کاری بامن داشتی؟
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, salam ali jan bale , ama alan ba arz e pozesh kami gereftaram age emkan esh hast badan ba shoma to MSG tallk mikonam
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: اشکالی نداره
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, mamnon
<AliTarihi> اخه اومدی و رفتی گفتم چه کاری بوده :)
<AliTarihi> هر وقت شد
<AliTarihi> دیگه روز اخر و مشغولیتهاشه
<MILKMAN08> ruzbeh-offline nist? bahash kar dashtam ...
<MILKMAN08> :-l
<MILKMAN08> :-D
<MILKMAN08> Diduzash ... rabul?
<MILKMAN08> KAFKA
<MILKMAN08> TIN-TIN?????TIN-TIN?????TIN-TIN?????TIN-TIN?????TIN-TIN?????
<MILKMAN08> UHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
<MILKMAN08> SPAMZ
<MILKMAN08> :-o
<MILKMAN08> YANI CHI?
<dark-sun> yo
<Ali_> salam
<Ali_> dostan kasi mitone to install conky komak kone
<dark-sun> من نمی‌تونم
<dark-sun> Ali_: conky chie ali?
<sadrolla> salam
<dark-sun> Ali_: az makhazen begir.
<dark-sun> yo sa
<sadrolla> Ali_: تو نصبش چه مشکلی داری ؟
<sadrolla> Ali_: از مخزن بدون هیچ مشکلی نصب و اجرا میشه
<Ali_> conky ro intall kardam vali conky_colors moshkel hast
<sadrolla> Ali_: اون رو دیگه نمی دونم
<Ali_> vaghti ke make ro mizanam
<Ali_> ~/Desktop/conky_colors$ make cc -Wall -std=c99    src/conky-colors.c src/conkycover.c src/conkyforecast.c src/conkyplayer.c src/conkyrc_cairo.c src/conkyrc_ring.c src/conkyrc_board.c src/conkyrc_default.c src/coverposition.c src/finddir.c src/help.c src/options.c src/photoposition.c src/themes.c src/translations.c src/variables.c src/confinstall.c src/utils.c src/initialize.c   -o conky-colors src/options.c: In function ‘optionsâ
 * dark-sun has no idea
<narcislinux> !paste | Ali_
<lubotu3> Ali_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ali_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582968/
<Ali_> Dostan nazari nadaran :(
<dark-sun> Ali_: فونتش قشنگه
<dark-sun> ;)
<Ali_> dark-sun :(
<dark-sun> humm...  "signal kernel" "stack overflow" dade, be nazar miad "In function" dare out of service mide
<dark-sun> Ali_: ino mikhay va3 chi? boro shad bash! eyd omade. boro eydi begir
<dark-sun> khoshal bash
<dark-sun> valla! man nemidunam in linux chi dare? shab eydi ham melat vel konesh nistan
<dark-sun> 1 seven nasb kon khalas!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> man beram.. daran page'am mikonan...
<dark-sun> * dr. Dark-Sun be bahksh organs *
<Ali_> eyd dostan mobarak :(
<dark-sun> Ali_: doshmanan chi?
<dark-sun> conky colors : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<dark-sun> Ali_: pish niaz hash ro nasb kardi aslan?
<Ali_> dark-sun : make ro mizanam in error bala ro mide
<Ali_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582968/
<dark-sun> Ali_: python-statgrab ttf-droid hddtemp curl lm-sensors conky-all
<dark-sun> Ali_:  ina ro nasbidi?
<Ali_> dark-sun  : Are
<dark-sun> Ali_: bezar dl konam bebinam chie in aslan
<dark-sun> Ali_: dari az src nab mikoni?
<dark-sun> nasb*
<dark-sun> bale moshaka3
<Ali_> na
<dark-sun> Ali_: na chie? dari make mizani dg
<Ali_> dark-sun : are
<Ali_> dark-sun : ali@ali:~/Downloads/conky_colors
<dark-sun> Ali_: kodum version conky nasbe alan?
<Ali_> to terminal sudo apt-get install conky
<dark-sun> dorost, vali bebin kodum noskhe ro nasb kardi
<dark-sun> 1chizi shabih in
<dark-sun> conky --version
<dark-sun> ya conky -version
<dark-sun> Ali_: ^^
<Ali_> 1.8
<Ali_> Conky 1.8.0
<dark-sun> ok, sfsg
<dark-sun> Ali_: README ro didi? bakhsh "How to use"
<dark-sun> sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<Ali_> are
<dark-sun> sudo sensors-detect
<Ali_> are
<dark-sun> Ali_: این دو تا رو انجام دادی؟
<dark-sun> دومی باید به همه جواب بله بدی
<dark-sun> حتی اون‌هایی که قبلا نه بودن
<Ali_> hame yes dadam
<Ali_> shoma install
<dark-sun> دستت درد نکنه
<Ali_> kardi ?
<dark-sun> نه!
<dark-sun> بعدش ریست کردی سیشن رو؟
<dark-sun> یا کامپیوتر رو؟
<dark-sun> یا ایکس رو؟
<Ali_> :) are
<Ali_> http://up.iranblog.com/images/c04ezq27snddpicp8gd5.png
<dark-sun> انگار به کارها‌ی آماری علاقه‌مند هستی
<dark-sun> یک کار دولتی واست دارم علی
<dark-sun> ;)
<Ali_> :d
<Ali_> dark-sun : install kardi ok bod ?
<dark-sun> Ali_: na, daram rosh kar mikonam 1 chand daghighe tool mikeshe. please w8...
<dark-sun> Ali_: قبلا جایی نصبش کردی و جابجاش کردی؟ یا  با اولین نصب اینجوری شده؟
<sadrolla> سلام بچه ها
<sadrolla> می گم تو گنو لینوکس واسه گرفتن فایل از تورنت چه برنامه ای کارش خوبه ؟
<dark-sun> opera
<sadrolla> این برنامه tranmission هی قطع و وصل میشه
<sadrolla> dark-sun: مگه اپرا از تورنت ه مفایل می گیره ؟
<Ali_> balay 40-50 bar intall kardam || remove
<dark-sun> sadrolla: opera does *EVERYTHING*
<AliTarihi> sadrolla: wine utorrent / transmission / KTorrent / FatRat
<sadrolla> dark-sun: it's fun!
<dark-sun> Ali_: "make clean" ham mizani ya dasti remove mikoni?
<Ali_> dasti
<dark-sun> make clean bezan
<dark-sun> pak kon hame chizo
<dark-sun> az aval extract kon
<AliTarihi> conky از مخازن کار می کنه
<dark-sun> Ali_: conky-color masale shode ali agha :)
<AliTarihi> مشکل چیه می خواید دستی نصب بشه :/
<dark-sun> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<AliTarihi> همم
<WhiteCrow1> sadrolla, aria2c
<AliTarihi> دیدم
<sadrolla> dark-sun: 30% in file ro ba tranmission gerftam hala ba in opera ya aria2c mishe edame oon ro gereft WhiteCrow1  akhe az in barname ha hichi baeid nis :d
 * AliTarihi فکر می کنه که کانکی دردسر زیادتر از فایده داره
<Ali_> AliTarihi :in shekeli beshe
<Ali_> http://up.iranblog.com/images/wvza3ie8blbrh1fu53.png
<Ali_> alan
<Ali_> http://up.iranblog.com/images/c04ezq27snddpicp8gd5.png
<AliTarihi> من تاحالا یه بار نصبش کردم که بدونم کار می کنه یا نه :)‌
<dark-sun> sadrolla: needunam
<sadrolla> AliTarihi: +1 man ham haminjoor
<AliTarihi> Ali_: خودت درستش کردی ؟
<WhiteCrow1> sadrolla, من همیشه از aria2c استفاده می کنم قابلیت ای رو هم که شما می خوای داره
<AliTarihi> قشنگه :)‌
<WhiteCrow1> brb
<AliTarihi> گرفتم
<AliTarihi> این تم رو نخونده فقط
<AliTarihi> .conky
<AliTarihi> داخل اون باید بریزی
<sadrolla> WhiteCrow1: نه داداش این برنامه خودش هم می تونه ادامه بده می خوام فایل هایی که با این برنامه گرفتم با این aria2c یا opera ادامه بدم
<sadrolla> WhiteCrow1: سوال من این بود دادا :دی
<AliTarihi> باید محل include
<AliTarihi> شده
<AliTarihi> درست باشه
<AliTarihi> یادم میاد تم که نصب کردم همینطوری شد
<AliTarihi> مجبور شدم که همه چی رو داخل پوشه conky
<AliTarihi> بریزم
<AliTarihi> Ali_: dark-sun یه همچین چیزی یادم میاد
<Ali_> file ham replace kardam
<dark-sun> Ali_: humm.. , mikhay  .conky ya ~/.conkyrc ro bezar to pastebin.
<Ali_> dark-sun : pastebin ?
<dark-sun> ~/.conkycolors/conkyrc
<dark-sun> hamchin chizi dari aslan?
<Ali_> dark-sun : koja ?
<Ali_> are
<dark-sun> Ali_: masiresh kamele. bezaresh to pastebin.
<WhiteCrow1> sadrolla, bale mishe
<dark-sun> !paste | Ali_
<lubotu3> Ali_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ali_> dark-sun : man ye restart konam
<dark-sun> Ali_: ok
<sadrolla> WhiteCrow1: baraye album haye badi az opera va aria2c estefade mikonam bebinam kodoom be mazaqam bishtar khoosh miad :d
<WhiteCrow1> sadrolla, sor at aria2c mahshar e
<sadrolla> WhiteCrow1: khoob terminal ham ke hast bishtar michasbe :d
<dark-sun> تحویل سال ساعت چنده؟
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, فک کنم ۲.۳۰
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: هووم.. مرسی کلاغ مهربون
<dark-sun> :)
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, yw
<zh> salam
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: پر رو! بفرما دم در
<dark-sun> lubotu3: همش ادعا می‌کنی یکدفعه هم یک جیز جدید بگو
<MHJ-CentOS> salam be hame
<MHJ-CentOS> kasi dar morede Ubuntu SERVER ketabe khobi dare?
<MHJ-CentOS> THX
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: ye seri ketab hast ama be dard nemikhoran
<MHJ-CentOS> dar morede chi hast
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: ketabe khub mikhay ye dune behet moarefi mikonam uno bekhun ,
<MHJ-CentOS> ?
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: az ghaza free ham hast
<MHJ-CentOS> chi tosh hast?
<MHJ-CentOS> mamnon misham age moarefi konid
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: GNU/Linux advanced administration
<MHJ-CentOS> link download dary?
<MHJ-CentOS> peyda kardam!
<MHJ-CentOS> THX
<MHJ-CentOS> شما کتاب رو خوندی؟
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: kamel na ama ketabe khayli khubie
<MHJ-CentOS> ممنون
<MHJ-CentOS> راستی اینجا کسی در زمینه امنیت سرور های لینوکس کار کرده؟
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: bishtar e bacheha kar kardan
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: age soal dari ye ja bepors haki balad bashe javab mide
<MHJ-CentOS> می خواستم بدونم برای شروع امنیت در زمینه امنیت سرورهای لینوکس بهتره از کجا شروع کرد
<MHJ-CentOS> منظورم اینه که از چه برنامه ای شروع کنم بهتره
<dark-sun> bash
<MHJ-CentOS> من از سنت او اس استفاده می کنم
<MHJ-CentOS> bash ke harf nadare
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: aval behtare centos bezai kenar :D
<MHJ-CentOS> من سعی می کنم تمام کارهای خودم رو با اون انجام بدم
<nixoeen> MHJ-CentOS: barnameye khassi nadare!
<MHJ-CentOS> چرا؟
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: vali khob security kheyli mabhase vasii hastesh
<nixoeen> MHJ-CentOS: avvalin ghadam ine ke shabakaro beshnasi!
<MHJ-CentOS> شبکه بلدم - به حساب مهندس ماکروسافتم
<MHJ-CentOS> مدرک دارم
<nixoeen> MHJ-CentOS: vaghti foundation ro beduni, khodet motevajjeh mishi be che chizayi niaz khahi dasht
<MHJ-CentOS> حالا نمی دونم چرا شما گفتید سنت او اس رو بزارم کنار
<MHJ-CentOS> ؟
<MHJ-CentOS> ؟
<dark-sun> حساب مایکروسافت  از شبکه جداست لطفا اینا رو قاطی نکنین. اله یونکس خشمش می‌گیره
<nixoeen> MHJ-CentOS: farghi nadare ba che Distro ei kar koni
<MHJ-CentOS> دقیقا
<nixoeen> MHJ-CentOS: in ketabe khoobi e age khasti bekhuni: http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/
<dark-sun> nixoeen: دیگه اینجوری هم نیست که فرقی نکنه
<MHJ-CentOS> من خودم از ماکگروسافت و محصولاتش متنفرم
<MHJ-CentOS> ماکروسافت
<MHJ-CentOS> ولی نمی دونم چرا توی این مملکت ما همه ویندوزاین
<MHJ-CentOS> تا میگی لینوکس بهت میخندن
<lxsameer> MHJ-CentOS: man be shukhi goftam ama khob ye distro e behtar peyda koni bad nist
<dark-sun> فکت« توزیعی که سالی یکبار هم آپدیت نمی شه به درد کارشون نمی‌خوره
<Zahra> lxsameer: ey baba! cheshe centos! az debian ke behtare!
<nixoeen> Zahra: daghighan chish behtare ? :)
<dark-sun> MHJ-CentOS: مشکل از تفکر سطحی شبکه‌کارهامونه
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D
 * lxsameer ye gedan be zahra mizane
<nixoeen> dark-sun: khob un yeki az task hat mishe vaghti ke sari update nashe! bayad khodet patch haro apply koni
<nixoeen> M
<nixoeen> H
<nixoeen> sorry!
<Zahra> nixoeen: kheili chizaash!
<Zahra> har chand ke ideal nis
<Zahra> vali vase server az lahaze amniati behtare
<Zahra> ham patch aaiee ke vase kernelesh zade mishe
<lxsameer> Zahra: baba shukhi nakon dige
<nixoeen> MHJ-CentOS: man khodam aksaran az Debian estefade mikonam, bejoz server hayi ke roosh CPanel daram, ke bekhatere CPanel roosh CentOS nasb mikonam
<lxsameer> Zahra: debian ke dige repo e security ish terekunde
<Zahra> ham kollan SELinux va PAX va besyaari az module haaye amniatie dige ke mesle adam toosh support misheo bedoone moshkel kaar mikone
<MHJ-CentOS> به نظر من فرقی توی لینوکس ها نیست
<MHJ-CentOS> آدم باید ببینه چی رو کجا استفاده کنه
<Zahra> lxsameer: hanooz SELinux ro natooneste dorosto hesaabi va bedoone moshkel piaade saazi kone!
<MHJ-CentOS> یک جا دبیان خوبه
<MHJ-CentOS> یک جای دیگه سنت او اس
<MHJ-CentOS> یک جای دیگه هم ردهت
<Zahra> va hame jaa Gentoo!
<Zahra> :D
<MHJ-CentOS> آدم باید به کار خودش نگا کنه
<dark-sun> MHJ-CentOS: این صحبت واست گرون تمام می‌شه
<MHJ-CentOS> جنتو هم خوبه البته برای جای خودش
<lxsameer> Zahra: SELinux male redhate ama moshgeli tu debian nadare ha debconf e 2009 ye video chandin daghighei darbarash hast eyne hulu tozih dade
<Zahra> MHJ-CentOS: hame jaa khoobe
<MHJ-CentOS> چرا؟
<dark-sun> MHJ-CentOS: همین الان نیمی از کاربران لینوکس رو به جنگ با خودت دعوت کردی! خداوند روحت را قرین آمرزش قرار دهید فرزند
<dark-sun> دهد*
<MHJ-CentOS> ای بابا جنگ چیه
<MHJ-CentOS> ما تسلیم
<nixoeen> Zahra: SELinux chizi nist ke distro bekhad khoob piadash kone ya nakone! az LSM haye khode kernel estefade mikone
<MHJ-CentOS> بابا دعوا چیه
<nixoeen> Zahra: fa'alesh koni eyne hamun CentOS kar mikone :)
<MHJ-CentOS> تمومش کنید
<Zahra> lxsameer: na vase rehdat nist! male NSA hast va aval az hame supportesh too redhat oomad. too gentoo e hardened ham mese adam support mishe. vali taa haalaa az khodet porsidi cheraa bydefault too debian  gheyre faale?!
<Zahra> nixoeen: na nemikone!
<Zahra> test kardam ke migam!
<dark-sun> MHJ-CentOS: هیشش. بزرگترها دارن صحبت می‌کنن گوش کن یک چیزی یاد بگیری
<Zahra> MHJ-CentOS: maa dava nadarim!
<Zahra> doostim hame!
<MHJ-CentOS> خوب خوبه خدا رو شکر
<nixoeen> Zahra: manam intor nist ke test nakarde basham :) hamin alan ham servere Debian e live daram, ham servere CentOS
<lxsameer> Zahra: vase inke niazi nist behesh :D
<dark-sun> این نصف انگشت کیه؟ بیا سمیر! داره از دستت خون میاد
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob yani az nazare to kollan system be MAC niaaz nadare dige?!:D
<Zahra> nixoeen: me too!!!
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D
<nixoeen> Zahra: khob IP e 2 ta az Server haye debianeto midi ?
<lxsameer> Zahra: ini ke SELinux by default disable e bishtar be khatere rukard e debian e
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<Zahra> nixoeen: ok! msg?
<nixoeen> Zahra: are
<dark-sun> حالا که رسید به قسمت‌های خوبش خصوصی شد!
<dark-sun> شانس نداریم
<lxsameer> Zahra: tu debian farz bar ine ke user midune chikar mikone , va age bekhad khodesh service o faal mikone na mese ubuntu hamechi by default vase khodesh kar kone :D
<dark-sun> اوبونتو کلا توزیع فست فودیه! عوارض خودش رو هم داره!
<Zahra> lxsameer: etefaghan selinux ro vase kasaiee ke nemidoonan chi kaar konan gheyre faal kardan
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D
<Zahra> badam moshkel az selinux ham gozashte!
<lxsameer> Zahra: kam nemiari ke
<dark-sun> اررم.. بحث سرعت اینجا مطرح نیست دوستان؟
<lxsameer> Zahra: cheto ?
<Zahra> lxsameer: na dige!:D would u like some zooki?!
<lxsameer> Zahra: ma baham solukemun nemishe akhare be dava mikeshe kar :D
<dark-sun> فعال کردن سی لینوکس باعث کاهش سرعت سیستم می‌شه یا من اشتباه می‌کنم؟
<Zahra> dark-sun: to eshtebaah mikoni!
<dark-sun> پس لازم شد مستنداتی در این خصوص بخونم!
<nixoeen> Zahra: khob hala soal ine pas chera Debian estefade mikoni ?
<nixoeen> dark-sun: be to ham midam az ghesmat haye khosoosi estefade bebari :))
<dark-sun> nixoeen: مرسی برادر
<Zahra> lxsameer: javab ine ke too in serveraaiee ke dadam haghe entekhaabe OS esh baa man nabood
<MHJ-CentOS> Zahra: OS shoma chist?
<Zahra> MHJ-CentOS: gentoo
<Zahra> nixoeen: javab ine ke too in serveraaiee ke dadam haghe entekhaabe OS esh baa man nabood
<MHJ-CentOS> تا حالا کار نکردم
<nixoeen> Zahra: khob too ina SELinux fa'al kardi moshkel koja dashti ? ke too CentOS nabud ?
<dark-sun> MHJ-CentOS: پس لینوکس رو تجربه نکردی
<dark-sun> :D
<MHJ-CentOS> من نسخه های زیادی رو نصب کردم و باهاشون چند روزی کار کردم
<MHJ-CentOS> بیشتر از همه با سنت کار می کنم
<MHJ-CentOS> Zahra: chand vaghte linux kar mikoni?
<nixoeen> MHJ-CentOS: CentOS az bazi lahaza khoobe, chon omooman moshkel ziad peyda mikone, va khob maa ham bara rafe moshkel pool migirim :)
<MHJ-CentOS> Zahra: مدیر شبکه ای؟
<MHJ-CentOS> مثلا چه مشکلاتی؟
<MHJ-CentOS> می تونید چند تا از مشکلات معمول رو بگید؟
<Zahra> nixoeen: yekish ke vps e, oon yeki ham kollan shabakash dochaare moshkel mishod
<Zahra> MHJ-CentOS: 6 saal, modire shabake ham boodam!
<nixoeen> Zahra: are didam. VPS ghaziash jodast. Vali roo server, shabakash daghighan chish dochare moshkel mishod ?
<nixoeen> dark-sun: ba'ese kaheshe sora'at mishe, vali tafavotesh kheyli ziad nist. Agar che, bazia tarjih midan ke disable negahesh daran. Ref: http://www.trustedcs.com/whitepapers/WP_SELinux_MLSPerformanceImplications.pdf
<dark-sun> nixoeen: tnx, I LOVE YOU <3
<Zahra> nixoeen: erroresh ro daghigh yadam nemiaad. vali vaghti ifup mizadam roo ye interface ye seri error migereftam, ke bad ke search kardam fahmidam ye bug e too debian
<Zahra> nixoeen: bezaar bebinam peydaash mikonam
<Zahra> zemnan faal kardane har feature i ke bekhad emkaane bishtari ro mohaya kone mosalaman roo sorat tasir mizaare! banabarin too in mavared vaghti az tasire sorat sohbate mikonan ke mahsoos bashe
<nixoeen> Zahra: dar har soorat, age bedunid, Debian faghat Security Update mide roo version e stable, dar natije age moshkeli ham bude ba ye backport mitunestid hallesh konid. Alan kheyli ha hastand ke SELinux too Debian estefade mikonand o moshkeli nadarand. Backport ha ham ke too internet hast, va faghat kafie repositorysho ezafe konid o package ro nasb konid
<AliTarihi> شب همه به خیر و سال نو پیشاپیش مبارک باشه :)
<nixoeen> Zahra: vali baram ajibe ke chejuri chandin saale admin hastid, va server e Debian ham darid, vali natunestid SELinux ro fa'al konid
<Zahra> nixoeen: in ham javabesh moshakhase! serveraiee ke niaaz dashtam rooshoon selinux faal bashe ro oon moghe ke in moshkelo dashtam rooshoon centos rikhtam va roo in serveraye debian ham ke alan dastame niaaz naboode
<Zahra> nixoeen: badam faghat masale selinux nis
<Zahra> nixoeen: masale sorate dadane patch, charkheye stable shodane ye package va kheili chizaye dige ham hast
<nixoeen> Zahra: khob hamunmoghe mitunesti Backport haro estefade koni va moshkele SELinux hal mishod. Mosallaman manam entezar nadaram masalan hame chiz too CentOS be rahati e Debian baram bashe, vali khob adam raahesho peyda mikone o moshkelatesho hal mikone. Na inke kolle systemo avaz kone
<nixoeen> Zahra: Security Patch ha ke too Debian kheyli sari miad.
<nixoeen> Zahra: charkheye Stable o ina ham man be shakhse (va mosallaman kheyli haye dige) tarjih midim ke hamintor bashe ke stable bemune. CentOS ham ziad tafavoti nadare. Alan yek saali hast Redhat Enterprise 6 omade, va CentOS hanuz chizi roosh nadade
<nixoeen> Zahra: Package haye Redhat Enterprise va CentOS va Debian Stable o ina ham alan moghayese koni mibini kheyli farghi nadaran ;)
<Zahra> nixoeen: cheraa etefaghan! be shakhse too kheili az mavared didam ke masalan ye bug e amniati khafan masalan hamoon ghazieye privilage scalation e marboot be bug e xorg va kheili chizaye dige oomade ke redhat va moteaghebesh centos aval az hame ye patch dadan
<Zahra> hala in mavared ro ziaad didam
<Zahra> bad ham manam redhat ya centos ro tozie ideal i nemibinam
<Zahra> vali oosoolan debian ro behtar az inaa nemidoonam
<nixoeen> Zahra: albate security bug e xorg priority e payini dare, vali khob patch haye mohem omooman zire 24 sa'at miad birun, baghie ham zire chand rooz. Man ta alan moshkeli nadashtam
<nixoeen> Zahra: Shayad nashe goft behtare, vali nemishe goft badtare!
<Zahra> nixoeen: bebin in bugi ke man azash sohbat mikonam critical bood haa!
<Zahra> bad ham inke maa be shakhse moshkeli nadarim dalil nemishe chizi ke estefade mikonim khoobe!
<nixoeen> Zahra: dari migi xorg! Priority e xorg payintare dar har soorat, az tarafi ham Debian ye Distro e Community Based e, nemituni entezar dashte bashi ba sora'at Redhat Enterprise patch haro bede, agar che kheyli vaghta mide!
<nixoeen> Zahra: khob inke be shakhse ham moshkel dashte bashim be in mani nist ke bade :) Va bekhtare inke raveshe halle moshkel ro nemidunim begim kollan in Distro natuneste folan chizo khoob piade kone!
<najmeh> salaam,ye soali dar morede zabane perl dashtam
<najmeh> kac ba system() function in perl ashnaee dare?
<Zahra> nixoeen: az chi paieentare? taa oonjaaiee ke man midoonam bug haa ro bar asase asibi ke momkene be system bezanan ya zadan tabaghe bandi mikonan! na khode package. bugi ke man azash sohbat mikonam bug e critical i bood. be har haal! be har hal manam nagoftam ke entezare ye distro e enterprise ro az debian dara,!
<najmeh> :( man kheili too google search kardam vali javabe nagereftam!kac kar nakarde?
<yaldaa> hi
<yaldaa> man ye taze karam rahnnammaii mikham
<farhad_hf> najmeh: soalet chie?
<najmeh> farhad_hf: ye barname be zabane perl daram ke chandin dastoor too in format dare:
<najmeh> farhad_hf: safesystem("gunzip < $extract_file.o.gz | LC_ALL=C sort -T $___TEMP_DIR > $extract_file.o.sorted")
<najmeh> farhad_hf: man nemidoonam in che commandiye?
<nixoeen> Zahra: chera, bar asase package tabaghe bandi mikonan. Masalan bug ei ke Apache dashte bashe prioritysh az Lighttpd bishtare, chon Apache bishtar estefade mishe, va mabna ham ine ke xorg too server nasb nemishe... dar natije priority e payintari khahad dasht
<nixoeen> najmeh: in un dastoori ke behesh pass mishe ro ejra mikone mostaghiman too system
<najmeh> farhad_hf: va inke age bekham ye C++ program ro az daroone Perl code call konam, che syntax dare?
<nixoeen> najmeh: engar ke too terminal benevisi : gunzip < $extract_file.o.gz | LC_ALL=C sort -T $___TEMP_DIR > $extract_file.o.sorted
<farhad_hf> system commandi ro ke midi behesh ejra mikone, badesh ke ejraye commandi ke behesh dadi tamum shod baghieye karasho mikone..
<nixoeen> najmeh: albate Variable ha jaygozin mishan mosallaman ;)
<farhad_hf> najmeh: system('/absolute/path/to/c++/executable');
<farhad_hf> najmeh: system sabr mikone ta kare commandi ke behesh midi tamum she, badesh edame mide.
<najmeh> farhad_hf: safesystem() function hamoon system() function'e?
<farhad_hf> exec kollan dge edame nemide, commandi ke be exec midi miad jaye script mishine
<farhad_hf> najmeh: nemidoonam, ehtemalan ye chizie mesle oon, too perldoc search kon!
<farhad_hf> najmeh: age khasti ye program ro run koni va perl sabr nakone ta oon barname exit kone, bayad fork koni
<Zahra> nixoeen: be har haal avamele mokhtalefi too tabaghe bandie ye bug moaseran, man be shakhse hich jaa nadidam kasi biaad faghat bar asaase khode package bug ro tabaghe bandi kone va amele digiee ro dekhaalat nade! dar zemn oon bug e xorg faghat ye mesaal va mesaal haaye ziaadi hast too in zamine. bad ham bande faghat be khaatere selinux bikhiaale debian nashodam. mishe be man jayegahe exec-shield too debian ro begi? mishe begi cheraa hameye package hay
<najmeh> farhad_hf: mamnoon, in ghesmat baram na ashnast:  LC_ALL=C ? chizi midoonid?
<farhad_hf> najmeh: dare locale set mikone fek konam
<farhad_hf> w8
<najmeh> farhad_hf: man 2 ta barname sade ba Perl neveshtam, yeki ye matni ro print mikone va digari in barname ro seda mizane: system('./test.perl')
<najmeh> farhad_hf: amma return value -1 ast va test program hich matni ro print nemikone?
<farhad_hf> permission run shodan dare scriptet?
<najmeh> farhad_hf: bale
<farhad_hf> $! ro print kon ke bebini errore system chi boode
<najmeh> farhad_hf: faghat too in mored javab nemide! (error nemide)
<farhad_hf> najmeh: $! khalie?
<najmeh> farhad_hf: bale khaliye
<farhad_hf> hmm...
<farhad_hf> system('perl test.pl'); ro emtehan kon
<najmeh> farhad_hf: ok, allan too linux nistam, bezarid switch konam va bad run...
<najmeh> farhad_hf: mamnoon az lotfetoon, sale khoobi dashte bashid
<farhad_hf> najmeh: np ;) hamchenin shoma :)
<dark-sun> yo
<zh> be nazare shoma kodomyek az in 2ta laptop behtare
<zh> ?
<zh> http://www.amazon.co.uk/MacBook-2-53GHz-GeForce-Graphics-battery/dp/B003H05K0K
<zh> ya
<zh> http://www.sazgar.com/fa/product/notebook/detail.aspx?productid=1190#
<zh> ?
<nixoeen> zh: agar az Mac OS X bekhayd estefade konid entekhabetun moshakhase! Mac e. Agar ghasde estefade az Mac OS X ro nadarid, unyeki :)
<dark-sun> zh: entekhabate? man dovomi
<dark-sun> :)
<nixoeen> zh: albate vaghti gharare hodude 2 Milion toman pool bedid, pishnahad mikonam negahi be Sony Z Series ham bendazid
<zh> dark-sun:  yani 2omi behtar?
<zh> nixoeen:  akhe in 2ta modelo kharidim
<dark-sun> nixoeen: cpu 2vomi corei7, mac corei5.
<zh> nixoeen:  kodomesho man bardaram
<zh> ?
<dark-sun> zh: are, lenovo lotfan.
<dark-sun> zh: natije ro key elam mikonin?
<nixoeen> dark-sun: hamishe Specification tayin konande nist! unjuri baashe mituni beri Acer ba gheymate kamtar bekhari :)
<dark-sun> nixoeen: felan in 2 ta gozine matrahe. ghazie tabadole kala ba kalast ;)
<dark-sun> nixoeen: bego dovomi, bego dovomi :D
<zh> nixoeen:  mikhastam sony bekharam in ham seft tare moghavem tare
<dark-sun> 3tade ijade ekhtelal dar entekhabat!
<lxsameer_> zh: mikhay Mac begiri ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer_: yo, bego dovomi
<dark-sun> :D
<lxsameer_> dark-sun: man faghat avalio dadiam dovomi chie ?
<zh> lxsameer_:  bad jor be kalam zade mac oo bardaram
<dark-sun> lxsameer_: kheyli behtare! corei7, man forushandasham!
<dark-sun> :))
<nixoeen> zh: bara man masalan yek chizi ke mohemme Vazne! ke Sony Z kheyli vaznesh monasebe
<lxsameer_> zh: man ta 2 mah pish macbookpro dashtam
<zh> lxsameer_:  2omi lenovo t410 ee
<lxsameer_> zh: bebin shak nakon lenovo begir
<zh> lxsameer_:  khob chejoor bood?
<zh> lxsameer_:  mac khob nis?
<dark-sun> lxsameer_: dooostet daram <3
<lxsameer_> zh: man macbooko bade 2mah ke kharidam dadam raft
<lxsameer_> zh: faghat puleto harum mikoni
<lxsameer_> zh: faghat ghashange hamin
<zh> lxsameer_:  vaghean?
<nixoeen> zh: dar har soorat agar az Mac OS X nemikhay estefade koni, uno nakhar!
<lxsameer_> zh: az ghaza alan lenovo daram
<lxsameer_> zh: lenovo mahshare
<zh> lxsameer_:  thinkpad
<zh> ?
<lxsameer_> zh: are X201
<zh> lxsameer_:  :O
<lxsameer_> zh: T410 khodast
 * dark-sun asheghe in kanale. 
<lxsameer_> zh: bebin ta alan 4 5 bar vaghti roshan bude khorde zamin hata khash ham barnadashte
<zh> lxsameer_:  dosesh daram t410 oo mac system amelesh delamo borde
<lxsameer_> zh: vazne male man 1300 e
<zh> lxsameer_:  male man 2.3 ee vaznesh
<lxsameer_> zh: be ghole nixoeen age nemikhay az MacOS estefade koni nagir
<zh> lxsameer_:  vali karte grafikeshoo jaii nadidam
<lxsameer_> zh: T410 1700 e fekr mikonam
<lxsameer_> zh: T410 2ta VGA dare doroste?
<zh> lxsameer_:  na ro 2.2 ee
<zh> nemidonam
<zh> nvs 512
<zh> migoft quad
<lxsameer_> zh: man refigham T410s dare 2ta VGA dare ye nvidia ye intel
<zh> lxsameer_:  kheily ghavie engar
<lxsameer_> zh: top seller e t410
<zh> ehtemale ziad inam 2ta dare
<zh> lxsameer_: Nvidia NVS 3100M 512MB
<zh> lxsameer_:  rastesh az injash negaranam
<zh> lxsameer_: Memory	DDRIII 4GB 1333MHz (Single Channel)
<zh> lxsameer_:  single channel
<lxsameer_> zh: mohem nist ke
<lxsameer_> zh: hamin chizi ke migi az mac book e kheyli ghavi tare
<zh> lxsameer_:  bebin batriiish mimone
<dark-sun> shahrzad: pas mikhay tobe koni karbare win beshi :))
<zh> lxsameer_: ?
<lxsameer_> zh: tu youtube video hasho bebin vaghti rushane rush ab mirizan , angar zehkeshi shode
<dark-sun> shahrzad: +1
<lxsameer_> zh: man alan ru X am ye battery e 4 cell daram ke 7 saat sharj mide behem
<zh> lxsameer_:  aree didam.. khodas to laptopaye bejoz mac
<shahrzad> dark-sun: :D
<zh> lxsameer_:  alan yani in 9cell chand sa@ bayad bemone?
<lxsameer_> zh: man mac dashtam , gulle ghiafasho nakhor kheyli zud ravanit mikone ( albate age mikhay kare herfei koni)
<lxsameer_> zh: ziad
<zh> lxsameer_:  10 sa@ masalan?
<lxsameer_> zh: bishtar baba
<zh> lxsameer_:  11 sa@?
<lxsameer_> zh: are hodudan
<zh> lxsameer_:  bebin miarze be mac?
<lxsameer_> zh: az man mishnavi are
<lxsameer_> zh: chizi ke baes shod man kheyli az mac badam biad in bud ke
<lxsameer_> zh: age un juri ke una migan kar koni hamechi kar mikone ama dar gheyre in surat hichi kar nakhahad kard
<zh> lxsameer_: ?
<lxsameer_> zh: ba badbakhti rush lin nasb kardamm
<lxsameer_> zh: be jai keshid ke 2ta driveresho khodam neveshtam
<zh> lxsameer_:  bebin macbook pro dashti?
<zh> lxsameer_:  jjeddan inghad daghooone?
<lxsameer_> zh: man macbookpro 7.1 o ke CPU core2due va 4gig ram dashto kharidam 1780
<dark-sun> jomjome: yo
<nixoeen> zh: bebin khodeto ziad aziat nakon! Mikhay az Mac OS X estefade koni ya na ?
<jomjome> salam be hame
<lxsameer_> zh: ama in X201 o 4 gig ddr3 cpu corei5 o kharidam 1950
<zh> lxsameer_:  man lenovo ee t410 kharidam 1930
<zh> lxsameer_:  albate core i7
<lxsameer_> zh: khube dige boro halesho bebar
<zh> lxsameer_:  bebin mac badam nemiad
<zh> lxsameer_:  yani rastesh ba har2 hal kardam
<zh> lxsameer_:  vali koodomesh gij konandas
<lxsameer_> zh: macbook e pro e ?
 * dark-sun thinks about:  "morghe hamsaye" k engar "GHAZE"
<zh> lxsameer_:  areee
<lxsameer_> zh: cpu sh chie
<zh> lxsameer_:  2.4 core i5
<lxsameer_> zh: chand unvaght?
<zh> lxsameer_:  2.350
<zh> lxsameer_:  albate baba kharide 2.5
<zh> lxsameer_:  AZ iran nakharide
<lxsameer_> zh: baba shoma ke maye darin joftesho kharidin dige soalet chie mard
<zh> lxsameer_:  man kodomo bardaram
<zh> lxsameer_:  yekish male mane
<lxsameer_> zh: babato kheft kon joftesho bardar :D
<zh> lxsameer_:  mitonam avaz konam vali  2tasho nemitonam bardaram
<zh> lxsameer_: manoooooooo mikoshe nemishe!
<lxsameer_> zh: az man mishnavi thinkpad mardune taram hast, Macbook susulie
<zh> lxsameer_: ino hes kardam shadid
<zh> lxsameer_:  mac bayad nazesh koni
<zh> lxsameer_:  :D
<lxsameer_> zh: :D
<zh> lxsameer_:  thinkpad oo bekoboni roosham mige ghorbonet besham chi mikhay :D
<zh> :D
<lxsameer_> zh: thinkpad ghaive miyafe nadare
<zh> ohum
<zh> lxsameer_:  daghighan
<zh> lxsameer_:  bebinam roosh linux nasb kardi?
<lxsameer_> zh: are
<zh> lxsameer_:  tahala terekondish :D
<lxsameer_> zh: ye driver dare thinkpad be esme thinkpad_acpi
<lxsameer_> zh: ke by default ru kernel hastesh
<zh> lxsameer_:  chikar mikone?
<lxsameer_> zh: ba un hamechish tup kar mikone
<zh> lxsameer_:  kojashe?
<lxsameer_> zh: albate faghat firmware e GPS esho bayad copy koni hamin
<lxsameer_> zh: 3g GPS wimax hamechish kar mikone
<lxsameer_> zh: chi kojashe?
<zh> lxsameer_:  bebin albate thinkpad ye sedahaiii az khodesh dar mikone
<zh> lxsameer_:  bebin aval ye soal
<zh> lxsameer_:  in chera simkart mikhore:D>?
<lxsameer_> zh: 3g dare dige
<zh> lxsameer_:  mm aha
<zh> lxsameer_: 3g chie/
<lxsameer_> zh: ye network e mobile tu iran hanuz support nemishe ta unjai ke man midunam
<zh> lxsameer_:  aha
<zh> lxsameer_:  pass man hamin male khodammo bechasbam
<zh> lxsameer_: :D
<zh> lxsameer_: bebin chera in thinkpad seda mide
<zh> lxsameer_:  mac aslan seda nemidad
<lxsameer_> zh: seda mide ?
<zh> lxsameer_:  sedaye fan
<zh> lxsameer_:  sedaye kheily kamie vali seda mide
<zh> lxsameer_: vaghty khastam recovery begiram
<lxsameer_> zh: hmmmmmmmm shayad ba 100% dare kar mikone
<lxsameer_> zh: fan mac o ke ziad koni taze sedaye jeto mishnavi
<zh> lxsameer_:  ehtemale kheily ziad
<zh> lxsameer_:  bebin alan bishtare linux karaye herfeii mac daran?
<lxsameer_> zh: age mikhay linux estefade koni aslan tu in shak nakon ke mac be dardet nemikhore
<lxsameer_> zh: mac hardware esh kheyli darbe daghune
<zh> lxsameer_:  alan mac pass baraye chi gerone?
<lxsameer_> zh: ye chipset dare be esme MC89 ya MP89 daghighan yadam nist
<lxsameer_> zh: un chipset mano service kard, ta rash andakhtam
<zh> lxsameer_:  yani ye chipset faghat?
<lxsameer_> zh: be khatere brandesh va ghashangish hamin ke be nazare man moft gerune
<lxsameer_> zh: are
<lxsameer_> zh: mac be darde designer ha va dokhtara mikhore bishatar, az nazare man albate
<lxsameer_> dustani ke mac daran mano bebakhshan :D
<zh> kia mac daran?
<zh> lxsameer_:  kia mac daran alan?
<lxsameer_> zh: nemidunam haminjuri goftam ke age kasi dare shaki nashe
<zh> lxsameer_:  mmm aha
<nixoeen> zh: man Mac daram
<zh> nixoeen:  khobe
<zh> ?
<zh> nixoeen:  razi hasty?
<nixoeen> zh: are, moshkeli nadaram
<zh> nixoeen:  port hasho chi?
<nixoeen> zh: albate man dalilam ine ke az Mac OS X ham estefade mikonam
<nixoeen> zh: agar nakhay az Mac OS X estefade koni, entekhab haye digeyi ham hast, ke arzoontare,  va gahan az lahaze sakht afzari ham behtare
<zh> nixoeen:  bebin alan mac pro behtare ya lenovo
<zh> ?
<nixoeen> zh: in soal ro avval be man javab bede: az Mac OS X ro mikhay estefade koni ya na ?
<zh> nixoeen:  are age gir nade
<nixoeen> zh: khob tanha entekhabet Mac e !
<zh> nixoeen:  age aziatam nakone hang nakone karamo rah bendaze
<zh> nixoeen:  portash kame akhe
<nixoeen> zh: port hasho bara chi lazem dari ?
<zh> nixoeen:  nemidonam khob lazem mishe
<zh> nixoeen:  na?
<nixoeen> zh: omooman na!
<zh> nixoeen:  bebin be polesh miarze?
<zh> nixoeen:  mesle linuxe?
<nixoeen> zh: rastesho bekhay, na :)
<nixoeen> zh: Linux behtare, man Linux ro hanuz estefade mikonam
<nixoeen> zh: moshkel barname hayi e ke too Linux mojood nist
<zh> nixoeen:  age linux estefade mikoni pass mac chikaras?
<nixoeen> zh: man aksaran too Linux am, joz mavagheyi ke ba barname haye khaas kar daram
<zh> nixoeen:  masalan che barnamehaii?
<zh> ?
<nixoeen> zh: Lightroom va Photoshop
<zh> nixoeen:  aha
<zh> nixoeen:  mac pro darii?
<nixoeen> zh: iMac
<zh> nixoeen:  mmm aha
<nixoeen> zh: ye moddat Mac Book Pro dashtam ke bekhatere vaznesh dadam raft
<zh> nixoeen:  mac pro khob bood?
<zh> nixoeen:  razi bodi?
<nixoeen> zh: are, moshkeli nadare
<zh> nixoeen:  ba macesh bodi faghat ya win nasb kardi?
<nixoeen> zh: man kollan az Windows estefade nemikonam
<nixoeen> zh: faghat Mac va Linux
<zh> linux nasb kardi tosh?
<zh> nixoeen:  age linux nasb mikoni che faydeii dare mac dashte bashe?
<nixoeen> zh: baraye hamun barname ha :)
<b3hnam> booom :)
<lxsameer_> b3hnam: zahre mar :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: :))
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: bishoor eidet mobarak boos boos
<b3hnam> sale noe hame mobarak
<lxsameer_> b3hnam: nokaretam avazie dangol sale mozakhrafi dashte bashi
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: :-*
<lxsameer_> b3hnam: ahhhhhhhhh mibini haji har sal tanhaim
<lxsameer_> b3hnam: lanat be un nima o mamad
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: emsal ke hame dore ham boodim :D
<lxsameer_> b3hnam: :D
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: vali sal tahvile bahali bood IRC django compile kernel va ...
<b3hnam> emsal mikham beterekoonimaaaaa
<lxsameer_> b3hnam: shishaki
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: hamon takbir bood dige
<lxsameer_> :d
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: kollan mellat bejoz mano to khaaban
<lxsameer_> b3hnam: are ya khaban ya dore sofre daran hal mikonan
<b3hnam> lxsameer_: khob manam paye sofram ama ba do ta laptop :D
<narcislinux> eyde hamegi mobarak
<lxsameer_> narcislinux: u too
<narcislinux> shahrzad: hi hi
<narcislinux> lxsameer_: :)
<b3hnam> narcislinux: eide shomam mobarak
<narcislinux> b3hnam: eyde shoma ham mobarak :)
<b3hnam> narcislinux: ;)
<shahrzad> narcislinux: hi hi... sale no mobaraaaaaaaaaaakkkkkk :) :D
<jomjome> norouz mobarak be hame
<narcislinux> shahrzad: mobarak :)
<shahrzad> sale noe hame mobarak :)
<jomjome> :)
<narcislinux> jomjome: hi , sofreye haft sin dari ?
<jomjome> sofreye haft sin = ? :S
<narcislinux> jomjome:  lol
<narcislinux> jomjome: w8
<narcislinux> jomjome: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haft-Sin
<jomjome> na, haft sin nadaram :(
<jomjome> amma cookies mikonam
<jomjome> :P
<narcislinux> jomjome:  :))  eydet mobarak anyway
<jomjome> mersi
<jomjome> :)
<jomjome> i will eat from your haftsin instead
<jomjome> :P
<narcislinux> jomjome: lol
<narcislinux> khodahafez hame
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-12
<MohsenHQ> hi
<dark-sun> kasi ali tarihi ro nadide?
<Roj> سلام ببخشید منظور از اینکه توضیع به صورت out of the box هست چیه
<Roj> توزیع
<Roj> :)
<btral> salam
<btral> bache ha ye soal htmli daram
<btral> mikham az ye page ye page dige ro refresh konam. chetor?
<btral> mishe?
<everplays> btral, age page-i ke gharar-e refresh beshe ro ba js baz karde bashi va domain-esh ham 1ki bashe mitooni ba js in karo koni
<ybrjkfc> hi)
<ybrjkfc> شما از جامعه روسیه لینوکس :) سلامشما از جامعه روسیه لینوکس :) سلام
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<centooos>  MaMaD, yes . 14 persons
<MaMaD> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<MaMaD>  
<MaMaD> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<MaMaD>  
<MaMaD> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<MaMaD> in chera injori mishe vasate update?
<MaMaD> Man Ubuntu version 11.10
<MaMaD> in mizane 11.04
<strnx> MaMaD ☣ /etc/apt/sources.list
<strnx> bebin kodom cdrom ro ezafe kardi
<MaMaD> ok
<MaMaD> tnx
<MaMaD> strnx : beram be in masiri gofti dige?
<strnx> age dost dari
<MaMaD> n-muench-vlc-oneiric.list
<MaMaD> in tosh bod
<MaMaD> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/vlc/ubuntu oneiric main
<MaMaD> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/vlc/ubuntu oneiric main
<MaMaD> inam tosh neveshte bod
<strnx> MaMaD ☣ inja paste nakon
<strnx> bezar to pastebin.com
<MaMaD> alan chikar konam?
<MaMaD> alan bego in kare ma rah biofte
<strnx> MaMaD ☣ bezan apt-cdrom add
<MaMaD> ok
<MaMaD> mamad@ZeuS:~$ apt-cdrom add
<MaMaD> Using CD-ROM mount point /media/New/
<MaMaD> Identifying.. [c3474757a850a7eab7429f111e12a976-2]
<MaMaD> Scanning disc for index files..
<MaMaD> Found 0 package indexes, 0 source indexes, 0 translation indexes and 0 signatures
<MaMaD> E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc or the wrong architecture?
<MaMaD> injori shod
<strnx> cd ro nashnakht
<strnx> bebin cd koja mount mishe MaMaD ?
<strnx> bad bezan apt-cdrom -d /cdrom/mount_point ident
<MaMaD> ba in update manager ham mikham pakage haro update konam in error ro akhre listesh mide
<MaMaD> ( 21:21:16 ) <strnx> bebin cd koja mount mishe MaMaD ?
<MaMaD> in yani chi?
<MaMaD> taze karam
<strnx> MaMaD ☣ yani ro kodom dir nasb mishe
<strnx> mount pointesh kojast
<MaMaD> ok ok
<MaMaD> strnx : man chon aval versinesh 11.04 bod bad updatesh kardam be 11.10
<MaMaD> be inam rabti dare ke injori shode?
<strnx> nemidonam MaMaD
<MaMaD> ok
<MaMaD> strnx : to source.list khate avalesh in neveshte deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)]/ natty main restricted
<MaMaD> in bayad change bashe be 11.10 ?
<strnx> are MaMaD
<strnx> vali formatesho nemidonam chetoriye
<strnx> as to net bebbin
<MaMaD> daram Migardam
<samira> salam be hamegi
<samira> firefox linux man chand vaghti kharab shode
<samira> yani inke
<samira> masalan email baz mikonam
<samira> neveshteha nisan
<samira> ya inboxa baz mikonam nemishe mail hara khond
<samira> ya to google nemishe chizi nevesht
<samira> kasi midone chera va bayad che konam?
<nixoeen> samira: mituni baresh garduni be halati ke rooze avval bude
<nixoeen> samira: az Ubuntu estefade mikoni?
<samira> man az mint12estefade mmiknam
<samira> chetori mishe bareshgardond?
<nixoeen> samira: avval Firefox ro beband
<samira> khob
<nixoeen> samira: bad ye terminal baz kon
<samira> khob
<nixoeen> samira: hala ino benevis:
<nixoeen> samira: mv .mozilla .mozilla.old
<nixoeen> samira: too khorooji chi goft?
<samira> hichi
<samira> nagoft
<nixoeen> samira: hala firefox ro dobare ejra kon
<samira> na doros nashod
<nixoeen> samira: khorooji e in dastoor ro behem bede: ls -la | grep .mozilla
<samira> drwx------  4 samira samira  4096 2012-03-12 23:03 .mozilla drwxr-xr-x  5 samira samira  4096 2012-03-12 22:48 .mozilla.old
<nixoeen> samira: khob pas ehtemalan az Firefox nist moshkelet
<samira> pas az chye?
<nixoeen> samira: har chizi mitune bashe, Chrome nasb kon bebin dorost kar mikone unja ya na
<samira> are
<samira> man alan ba linuxam
<samira> va chromium daram
<samira> ke mitonam benevisam
<samira> ba firefox ke myam
<samira> hata in safe goftego irc ham vasam baz nemishe
<nixoeen> samira: teamviewer dari?
<samira> to linux na
<strnx> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<nixoeen> samira: age nasb koni mitunam bebinam shayad befahmam moshkel az kojast
<samira> sab kon alan nasb mikonam
<samira> vase linuxam has?
<nixoeen> samira: nasb kardi ID va Pass ro too PM behem bede
<nixoeen> samira: are
<samira> man alan in dastora zadam
<strnx> samira ☣ linke balaro bebin
<nixoeen> samira: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.tar.gz
<samira> ahan bashe
<samira> man ina dl kardam
<samira> vali nasb nemishe
<samira> chera?
<strnx> samira ☣ chi mige?
<samira> migam in teamiewer  dl kardam
<samira> vali nasb nemishe
<strnx> khob samira chera nasb nemishe?! error chi mide?
<samira> na bebin
<samira> man ina extractesh kardam
<samira> 2ta file dade ba pasvande
<samira> .txt
<samira> va ye done dade
<samira> be esme khode teamwiver
<samira> ke hichkodomesh halat nasb nadaran
<strnx> samira ☣ boro to terminal
<samira> khob
<samira> ?
<strnx> boro onja ke teamviewer ro untar kardi
<strnx> bezani file *
<samira> hamin?
<sterNiX> na samira
<sterNiX> khoroji chi dad?
<samira> bebin
<samira> in dastora bezanam
<samira> man ina dl kardam
<samira> to downlodsham
<samira> hamonja ham extractesh kardam
<samira> hala ba cd byam to hamin masire downlodsam?
<sterNiX> are
<sterNiX> bezan cd ~/Download
<samira> khob alan
<samira> to donlodsam
<samira> hala
<samira> ina bezanam?
<sterNiX> alan file haye teamviwer ro mibini?
<samira> file*?
<sterNiX> file *
<samira> alane
<samira> posheye exterakt shodasham didam
<samira> valo filhaye dakhelesha na
<sterNiX> boro to on
<samira> alan ba file *
<samira> poshehaye dakhelesha didam
<sterNiX> bebin bezan cd teamviewer7
<samira> khob zadam
<sterNiX> onja ke rafti bezan file *
<sterNiX> bayad ye symbolic link bashe
<samira> inam zadam
<samira> alan poshe hara mibinam
<sterNiX> chi goft?
<samira> khob goft 3ta poshe has
<samira> alan gopy mikonam
<samira> mira@samira-Inspiron-N5110 ~/Downloads/teamviewer7 $ file * linux_FAQ_DE.txt: ISO-8859 text, with CRLF, LF line terminators linux_FAQ_EN.txt: ASCII English text, with CRLF, LF line terminators teamviewer:       broken symbolic link to `./.tvscript/teamviewer'
<sterNiX> eshkal dare sami
<samira> chera?
<samira> bayad chekaresh konam?
<sterNiX> samira ☣ unutu dari?
<sterNiX> ubuntu**
<samira> na minte12
<sterNiX> samira ☣ wait
<samira> ok
<sterNiX> samira ☣ bezan uname -m
<samira> x86_64
<samira> 64bite
<sterNiX> samira ☣ ino dl kon
<sterNiX> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<sterNiX> rahat tari
<samira> bashe
<samira> mige in file mitone harm bashe bara com man moshkeli nadare dl konam?
<sterNiX> na moshkeli nadare
<samira> bad kolan moshkele man male firefoxam bod
<sterNiX> moshkelet chi bod samira ?
<samira> bebin
<samira> man
<samira> firefoxama chandvaghte k baz mikonam
<samira> neveshte ha dakhelesh nemyand
<samira> masalan emailama nemitonam chek konam
<samira> baz mishe ha
<samira> va inboxamam baz mishe
<sterNiX> firefox ro az repo gerfti samira ?
<samira> ama nemishe mail hara khond
<samira> vaghti nasbidam minta
<samira> rosh bodesh
<samira> man az jaeei nagereftam
<sterNiX> samari boro to terminal
<samira> salem ham bod
<samira> ama hla chandvaghte intori shode
<samira> masalan to serche google nemishe chizi nevesht
<sterNiX> alan ba chrome 17 hasi
<sterNiX> samira ☣ boro to terminal
<samira> ya hamin irc ra man alan az chromium baz kardam
<samira> khob
<samira> ?
<sterNiX> bezan sudo apt-get purge firefox
<samira> khob zadam
<sterNiX> tamom shod samira ?
<samira> are
<sterNiX> haravaght tamom shod bezan
<sterNiX> sudo apt-get install firefox
<samira> na
<samira> bazam doros nashod
<samira> :(
<sterNiX> samira ☣ teamviewr be koja resid?
<samira> dl shod
<samira> alan bazesh kardam
<sterNiX> ok nasbesh kardi nixoeen ro seda kon
<samira> bashe
<nixoeen> ooh, cheghadr inja sohbat shode!
<sterNiX> nixoeen ☣ kheili :D
<nixoeen> samira: age yevaght khasti chizi be man begi, hamintori ke man avvale hameye message ham esmeto minevisam, to ham esme mano benevis
<sterNiX> nixoeen ☣ rasti in teamviewr.tar.gz moshkel dare
<sterNiX> dorost taresh nakardan engar :/
<nixoeen> samira: vagar miram soraghe karaye khodam va motevajjeh nemisham ke aslan inja peygham gozashti
<nixoeen> sterNiX: che moshkeli?
<sterNiX> nixoeen ☣ broken symbolic link to yejaie
<samira> bashe
<sterNiX> alan migam koja
<nixoeen> sterNiX: na, doroste. Age broken Symbol link dare bara inke ke kamel uncompress nashode
<samira> nixoeen:inam ke chizi vase nasb nadare
<samira> chetori bayad nasbesh konam?
<nixoeen> sterNiX: un linki ke man behet dadam ro download kardi?
<sterNiX> ../../teamviewer:       broken symbolic link to `./.tvscript/teamviewer'
<nixoeen> sorry
<samira> are
<nixoeen> samira: un linki ke man behet dadam ro download kardi?
<samira> are
<nixoeen> samira: koja save esh kardi? too home?
<sterNiX> samira ☣ bayad bezani sudo -i emsepakcage
<samira> na
<sterNiX> nixoeen ☣ didi
<samira> to donlod dl kardam
<samira> sav kardam
<nixoeen> samira: copysh kon too home et
<samira> bashe
<samira> khob
<samira> kopy kardam
<samira> hala chekaresh konam?
<nixoeen> samira: bad ye terminal baz kon, benevis: tar -xzf teamviewer_linux.tar.gz
<nixoeen> samira: bad benevis: cd teamviewer7
<nixoeen> samira: ta inja errori chizi dad?
<samira> akhe .debe ke
<nixoeen> samira: uni ke man link dade budam tar.gz bud
<sterNiX> samira ☣ bezan sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<samira> vay
<sterNiX> nixoeen ☣ man behesh ye .deb dadam
<samira> shoma ha kodomin
<samira> ghati kardam
<nixoeen> samira: ok, ya mituni raahe mano beri, ya raahe sterNiX ro, farghe ziadi ehtemalan nemikone dar akhar
<nixoeen> sterNiX: to migi behesh?
<sterNiX> nixoeen ☣ vase nasb teamviewr?!
<nixoeen> sterNiX: are
<sterNiX> nixoeen ☣ vase man .tar.gz moshkel dasht, goftam deb ro nasb kone rahatare
<X_ray> salam
<X_ray> kaC nist ??
<nixoeen> sterNiX: farghi nadare, tar.gz esh ham doroste, ehtemalan dorost uncompress esh nakarde. Vali behesh begu ta rahesh bendaze, farghi nadare tar.gz ya .deb
<samira> man in debe ra ba -i zadam
<X_ray> agha man ye soal dashtam
<nixoeen> X_ray: vaghti kolli adam daran type mikonan mosallaman kasi hast :)
<sterNiX> samira ☣ javab dad?
<sterNiX> X_ray ☣ bepors soaleto
<X_ray> man taze karam
<samira> d for samira:  Selecting previously deselected package teamviewer7. (Reading database ... 171818 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking teamviewer7 (from teamviewer_linux_x64.deb) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of teamviewer7:  teamviewer7 depends on libc6-i386 (>= 2.7); however:   Package libc6-i386 is not installed.  teamviewer7 depends on lib32asound2; however:   Package lib32asound2 is not in
<samira> ina vasam zad
<X_ray> az virtual box ye widows seven sakhtam
<X_ray> ye safeye siah miad bala bad dg hichi
<X_ray> chikaresh konam ?
<samira> na nasb nashd
<nixoeen> sterNiX: tar.gz esh static compile shode, dependency nadare ;)
<samira> dade not install
<X_ray> yeki javabe mano bede plz
<samira> nemishe in esmatona rahat tar bezarin k adam daghighan bedone dare ba ki harf mizane?  :)
<sterNiX> X_ray ☣ say kon dorstesh koni
<sterNiX> samira ☣ 2rah dari
<X_ray> khob say kardam nashod
<samira> ?
<samira> chyand?
<sterNiX> yekish inke dobare tar.gz ro dl koni
<sterNiX> ya vaysi man depondancye ino dar biyaram
<samira> e
<samira> man ke dl kardam
<samira> oon be dard nemikhord?
<samira> .deb chi onam be dard nemikhore?
<sterNiX> chera
<sterNiX> sabr kon
<sterNiX> samira ☣ bezan apt-get install libc6 lib32asound2
<sterNiX> X_ray ☣ inke dari migi kheili gonge. drive morede nazaro barash tarif kardi
<sterNiX> X_ray ☣ image seven ro chi?
<sterNiX> !virtualbox | X_ray
<lubotu3> X_ray: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<samira> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  lib32asound2 : Depends: libc6-i386 (>= 2.7) but it is not going to be installed  libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.1)  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.13-20ubuntu5) but 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<samira> teamviewer7 depends on lib32asound2; however:   Package lib32asound2 is not installed.  teamviewer7 depends on lib32z1; however:   Package lib32z1 is not installed.  teamviewer7 depends on ia32-libs; however:   Package ia32-libs is not installed. dpkg: error processing teamviewer7 (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:  teamviewer7
<samira> ina zad
<sterNiX> samira ☣ bezan apt-get -f install'
<sterNiX> filet dorost nasb nashode
<samira_> hanoz dare ye etefaghaei  rokh mide :)
<sterNiX> samira_ ☣ packge hat moshkel dashtan
<sterNiX> dare dorosteshon mikone
<samira_> hamishe ba in dastor pakage ha ra dorost mikonand?
<sterNiX> samira_ ☣ ba dastore apt-get -f install
<sterNiX> ya apt-get -f check
<samira_> in dastor vaghti kar mide ke nasb karde basham vali naghes nasb shode bashe?
<samira_> ya inke kolan vaghti dl kardam naghes dl shode bashe?
<sterNiX> samira_ ☣ kolan check mikone
<sterNiX> bezan man apt-get behet kamel tozi mide
<samira_> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samira_> belekhare nasb shod
<samira_> :)
<sterNiX> team viwer nasb shod samira_ ?
<samira_> are
<sterNiX> ok
<sterNiX> samira_ ☣ ye sudo apt-get check bezan
<samira_> amira@samira-Inspiron-N5110 ~ $ sudo apt-get check Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done
<sterNiX> samira_ ☣ baz kon teamvier ro
<samira_> kardam
<sterNiX> samira_ ☣ az nixoeen bepors mitonoi behesh pm bedi
<sterNiX> bad eteleto to pm behesh bede to room nade
<samira_> nixoeen :  mitonam behet pm bedam?
<nixoeen> samira_: are
<samira_> kkhob?
<samira_> alan che konam?
<nixoeen> samira_: man hanuz too pm chizi nagereftam
<nixoeen> samira_: ettela'ate Teamviewer ro befrest
<samira_> sternix mige inja nade
<sterNiX> nixoeen ☣ behesh khodet pm bede
<samira_> az pidgin besh bedam?
<sterNiX> samira_ ☣ age mikhay bedi inja hame migiran, az nazare amniyate yechizi zire sefre mahsob mishe
<nixoeen> samira_: na, wait
<samira_> alan man koja pm bedam ?
<nixoeen> samira_: vaghti inja minevisi, public e
<nixoeen> samira_: roo ID e man click koni ehtemalan ye panjere baz mishe
<nixoeen> samira_: unja be soorate khosoosi mituni PM bedi
<nixoeen> samira_: PM yani Private Message, chizi ke inja minevisi esmesh pm nist
<samira_> alan
<samira_> inja dorose?
<samira_> :)
<nixoeen> samira_: hame chiz hala bayad dorost bashe
<nixoeen> samira_: font haye asli mesle Arial too Linux hastesh va farsi ham support mikone
<nixoeen> samira_: niazi be nasbe dobarash nist
<samira_> vayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy daste golet dard nakone
<samira_> kheyli zahmat keshidi
<samira_> sharmande
<samira_> ye donya tashakor
<nixoeen> samira_: khahesh
<monireh> lam
<monireh> salam
<monireh> samira hasi
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-13
<kimidoonekekie> سلام
<kimidoonekekie> من دارم جوملا نصب میکنم
<kimidoonekekie> همه چی حله و نسخه 2.5 به خوبی نصب شد
<kimidoonekekie> اما ظاهرا ویژگی افزودن بخش توی این نسخه برداشته شده
<kimidoonekekie> چرااینطور شده؟
<kimidoonekekie> مجبور شدم نسخه 1.5 رو نصب کنم
<kimidoonekekie> اما توی دیتا بیس مشکل هست
<kimidoonekekie> اینم پیام خطاشه
<kimidoonekekie> You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ï»؟# $Id: joomla.sql 10501 2008-07-04 23:30:20Z willebil $ CREATE TABLE `jos_' at line 1 SQL=ï»؟# $Id: joomla.sql 10501 2008-07-04 23:30:20Z willebil $ CREATE TABLE `jos_banner` ( `bid` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment, `cid` int(11) NOT NULL default '0', `type` varchar(30) NOT NULL defau
<kimidoonekekie> توی کانفیگ اسکیوال هم دسکاری کردم مطابق این
<kimidoonekekie> فایده نداشت
<kimidoonekekie> راهی میشناسید؟
<kimidoonekekie> کسی نیست؟
<kimidoonekekie> مارفتیم.
<kimidoonekekie> اگه بود به همین آی دی در جیمل پیام بده
<sara_> how can setup ie in ubuntu 11.4?
<ybrjkfc> sara install wine
<dark-sun> ie4linux is another choice ;)
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> she's gone
<btral> salam
<ybrjkfc> <dark-sun>I believe she will return
<btral> man mikham directory hayi ke bishtar az 5 roz az create ona migzare ro pak konam
<btral> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/delete-files-older-than-x-days-on-linux/
<btral> ham didam ama javab nemigiram
<btral> har chand linkfaghat file ha ro hazf mikone
<btral> ama bara man ke kar nakard
<btral> komak mikonid?
<ybrjkfc> <btral> you can write in English? Or Arabic letters
<ybrjkfc> I would be happy to help you, but do not understand you
<everplays> btral, daghighan che command-i alaan mizani?
<btral> everplays: hamoni ke to link dade file ro delete mikone ama dir ro na
<btral> everplays: find /var/log/squid/* -mtime +1 -exec rm {} \;  ama directory hasho delete nemikone
<everplays> btral, motmaen nistam, ehtemalan ba har taghyir ke roo file haye directory anjam mishe mtime-esham avaz mishe, age intori bashe ba mtime nemitooni pak koni
<btral> oh che bad
<everplays> ow! bokonesh rm -rf {} btral
<btral> vasa
<btral> internetam ghti karde daghone
<btral> nemishe page baz konam
<btral> mishe begi ba touch chetor date dir ro avaz konam ke bad testeshon konam?
<btral> nemitonam google konam page nemiare
<everplays> btral, javab ro goftam dige, jaye rm bezan rm -rf
<btral> everplays: dc bodam. mitoni begi chtor date time dire ro avaz konam?
<btral> are
<btral> ama dir nadaram ke testesh konam
<btral> pagam nemiare baram
<sterNiX> btral ☣ bezan mkdir test; touch test
<everplays> btral, khob ye directory besaz test kon, harfaye ajib mizani
<btral> everplays: mikham dir test ro besazam bad begam age male 1 roz ghable rmdir kone. khob man alan misazamesh datesh male alan va emroz e
<btral> ba touch mishod date tme file dir ha ro avaz kard
<btral> bahash test ro be 3 roz pish set konam ...
<btral> khodam nemitonam page baz konam
<everplays> btral, daghighan, manual page-e touch ro bekhooni neveshte, sterNiX goft hamino dige
<btral> everplays: ok. midona. moshke ine ke nemitonam page baz konam
<btral> bemanad
<btral> tnx
<btral> everplays: goftin dar che halati momkene delete nakone?
<btral> are mtime avaz mishe
<btral> everplays: ok shod. tnx
<sepide> ye soal sadeh as mysql daram. mishe yek nafar javab bedeh?
<everplays> sepide, kojaye donya miran too ye channel migan soal daram, beporsam ya na?
<everplays> alaan bayad begim khosh be halet ke soal dari?
<sepide> everplays: chera?
<dark-sun> :D
<sepide> magar soal chize ajibiye
<everplays> yani chi chera? soal dari mostaghim bepors, na in ke begi man soal daram, deletoon besooze
<sepide> ettfaqan doost daram as rooye tamayol javab bedan na delsoozi
<everplays> in ke mostaghim soal-et ro beporsi har kasi tamayol dashte bashe javab mide
<mahdy> Rosha_: Rosha__ emrooz miay to ?
<everplays> ama age intori biyay begi man soal daram, kasi hast, age kasi bebine ham ehtemal-e in ke bege, bepors kame
<Rosha_> mahdy: are miam
<Rosha_> mahdy: hastam
<mahdy> Rosha_: Ok
<sepide> chon mikham age doost daran javab bedan
<sepide> everplays: hala oon karo mikonam
<everplays> sepide, chera 6 mizani? age too channel beposri soal ro mostaghim, doost dashte bashan javab midan dige, hatman bayad ezhar-e bandegi be khoda peyghambar konan, badam ye gholhovalla bekhoonan bad began doost darim javab bedim, ke shoma lotf koni soal-et ro beporsi azashoon?
<dark-sun> everplays✪ +1
<sepide> everplays: dar vaqe chon inja jaye soal nist  fekr mikonam khob bayad begim
<dark-sun> :D
<sepide> everyplays: be har soal man ine:
<everplays> inja jaye soal nist? inja pas jaye chie? oomadim ham dige ro bebinim?
<dark-sun> everplays✪ alan miporse zamin gerde ya na! :D
<everplays> dark-sun, hehe, mage gerde dude? saaf-e, bavar nadari zamin safe-e zedbazi ro goosh bede :D
<dark-sun> everplays✪ doosesh daram! midunam zamin safe azizam ;)
<sepide> farskonim tooe mysql  yek   jadval darim ke shamel sotooni ba vizhegi auto increment darim
<sepide> hala pas as darj va hazf chand record mikham bedonim meqdar in sotoon baraye akharin record chiyeh
<sepide> soalam vaze bood?
<sepide> everplays: fekr mikonam baazia faqat baraye tafrih miyan to chat
<everplays> sepide, SHOW TABLE STATUS LIKE 'table_name'
<sterNiX> akhare sar soal porside shod dige?!
<sepide> everplays: thank u. man toye phpmadmin neveshtam amma javab shamel hame vazeeyat jadvl bood
<everplays> sepide, khob shoma faghat auto_increment-esh ro lazem dari dige, faghat bayad az hamoon estefade koni
<sepide> everplays:  ba arse poozesh man faqat meqdar hammon field ro mikham
<sepide> everplays: dorste
<dark-sun> bye people
<sterNiX> bedroud dark-sun :)
<everplays> rahi vojood nadare ke be show table status begi faghat auto_increment ro behet bede
<sepide> everplays: hala yek soal dar mored query e search
<sterNiX> !ask | sepide
<lubotu3`> sepide: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sepide> everplays: fars kon ye jadval darim ke vizhegi haye maqalamoon as jomle chekide ro toosh zakhireh mikonim
<sepide> hala mikham oon maqalati ro entekhab konim ke ye ebarat khasi tooshoon hast
<sepide> soalam vazeh bood
<sepide> soalam vazeh bood??
<sepide> query ke man estefadeh kardam in bood
<sepide>  "SELECT * FROM `article` WHERE title LIKE '%disk%'"
<everplays> khob dorost-e dige
<sepide> everplays: motaassefane tooye phpmyadmin javab mideh amma tooye php na
<everplays> 100% code-e php-toon moshkel dare sepide
<sepide> everplays: tooye phpmyadmin inoo gozashtam :SELECT * FROM `article` WHERE title LIKE '%disk%'
<sepide> everplays: yaani faqat behesh double quatation ezafe kardam
<everplays> sepide, code-e php-t ro too pastie.org paste kon, link bede
<sepide> everplays: man ta hala ba pasti kar nakardam code php kheili ziyade
<everplays> sepide, oon tike ke query ro mizani va fetch mikoni ro faghat paste kon too pastie.org bad submit kon va link-esh ro bezar inja
<sepide> everplays:yek kelas daram ke shamel chand tabe as jomle search  hast va   tooye safhe ke karbar mibineh yek shey taarif kardam va as oon etefadeh mikonam
<sepide> http://pastie.org/3584845
<everplays> sepide, khob in ke chizi ke goftam ro neshoon nemide, ghesmati ke query ro ejra va fetch mikoni koo?
<sepide> everplays: http://pastie.org/3584877
<sepide> everplays: man kolle tabe ro tooye in link gozashtam
<sepide> everplays: http://pastie.org/3584890
<everplays> sepide, man ke moshkeli toosh nadidam, bayad az var_dump estefade koni, tike tike bebini moshkel kojas
<sepide> everplays: excuse me. what is var_dump
<everplays> sepide, php.net ro check kon, albate rahaye behtar-i vase debug kardan hast, vali hamin var_dump karet ro rah mindaze
<sepide> everplays: var_dump yek narmafzare?
<everplays> sepide, na, ye function-e too php
<sepide> everplays: ok, thank u
<helloall> salam.doostan .man nemidoonam har bar mikham barname nasb konam ba eror :
<helloall> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<helloall> movajeh misham......
<helloall> chikar konam?
<the-light> bezanesh too google!
<sterNiX> !aptdeamon
<sterNiX> apt-get check bezan helloall
<centooos> dostan ieki id yahoo & gmail & fb hack shode. age kesi betone paseshon begire mali jobranam mikone. goftam inja begam age kesi betone komakesh kone.
<mahdy> Rosha__⣿ زنده ای تو ؟ نکشتت ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-14
<ybrjkfc>  سلام به شما، از جامعه کاربران لینوکس روسیه :)
<Numb95> dorood
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-15
<ubun> salam ye soal kasi midone farayande orphan chiye
<sterNiX> ubun ☣ farayandahaie ke farayande seda konandashon (parent) az beyn rafre ya karesh tamomshode
<sterNiX> ubun ☣ en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orphan_process
<sterNiX> ubun ☣ www.geekride.com/orphan-zombie-process/
<MaMaD> Kasi hast?
<MaMaD> Man mikham ghable vorod be ubuntu ghable boot resolution ro change konam chi kar konam?
<MaMaD> Alo
<MaMaD> sterNiX
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-16
<MaMaD> Kasi hast?
<MaMaD> Kasi nist?
<gdrtg> salam kasi ye site farsi mishnase ke dabareye "farayanhaye zambie,orphan,daemon" matlab dashte bashe
<dark-sun> :D
<gdrtg> kasi nemodone ????
<os_ubun> salam kasi mitoone behem halataye mokhtalefe exec dar shell ro tozih bede??
<lili1> the-light: salam
<lili1> dark-sun: salam
<the-light> salam lili1
<lili1> baghiye ham jadidan baram va salam
<reza> salam
<reza> dar morede nasbe barname to ubuntu11.10 komak mikham
<centooos> reza, salam , chi mikhay nasb koni?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> http://imagebin.org/203759
<hidensoft> !ping sterNiX
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-17
<btral> saam
<btral> man mikham ye directory ro zip konam
<btral> chi bayad bezanam
<btral> gzio -r dirname name.tar.gz va  gzio -r dirname  javab nemide
<satanix7> btral: tar czf dir.tar.gz dir
<btral> satanix7: mikham zip konam na unzip
<satanix7> btral: 1 min zip nasb konam, alan behet migam
<btral> ok
<satanix7> btral: zip -r dir.zip dir
<btral> satanix7: nashod ono ke khodam porside bodam
<btral> bemanad mamnon
<btral> html and jquery ki mitone komak kone?
<btral> dark-sun?
<saaber> the-light: تو که هنوز زنده ای؟ :D
<the-light> saaber: ta cheshat darAd :D
<the-light> saaber: chetori?
<saaber> the-light: chakeretim
<the-light> saaber: tamam kardi?
<btral> the-light: salam
<saaber> the-light: 1.g mahe dige moonde
<btral> gir kardam to jquery
<saaber> t1.5
<btral> ki mitone komakam kone?
<saaber> btral: to faghat soaleto bepors kesi betoone javab mide
<saaber> the-light: tablet arzoon chande?
<the-light> saaber: arzuntarini ke didam 570 bude tu digikala
<the-light> salam btral
<saaber> the-light: aaaaaaaaaaa !!!
<btral> <td align="left" ><a align="left" onclick="TINY.box.show({iframe:'Reporting_snort/a.cgi?user=$user',boxid:'frameless',width:660,height:550,fixed:false,maskid:'bluemask',maskopacity:40,closejs:function(){closeJS()}})" >$user</a></td>
<btral> sorry ke inja paste shod
<btral> iframe didid? mikham bere a.cgi ro neshon bede ke mide
<the-light> saaber: albate Archos bayad nazdik 300 ham dashte bashe
<btral> ama az a.cgi user=$user ro dashte bashe
<btral> che konam
<btral> saaber: ?
<saaber> the-light: android roo ina mishe update kard be 4.0 ?
<hello> salam
<the-light> saaber: zaheran faghat tu asus mishe, roozbeh behtar midune
<saaber> the-light: ahan tnx
<hello> doostan man mikham malek fily bename ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<hello> in besham
<hello> dastoor
<hello> chown -hR $dell ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<hello> ro mizanam
<hello> error mide ke:chown: missing operand after `ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb'
<hello> cheshe?
<saaber> hello: oon $ chie?
<btral> saaber: $user yani motaghayeresh
<btral> ro perl $ variable tarif mikone
<btral> saaber: albate agar ba man bode bashid
<hello> khob name karbarim alan dell hast , mikham maleke file sham
<saaber> hello: chown -hR dell ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<btral> saaber:  engar be hello bodin
<btral> bye
<saaber> hello: chown dell file_name
<hello> tnx!dorost shod
<hello> nemidoonam koja bood bayad $dell mizadam fekr kardam inja intorie!
<saaber> in btral age ye jaye dorost paste mikard komakesh mikardam!
<hello> motashaker
<saaber> hello: np
<hello> in np chie?
 * saaber دلش یه تبلت می خواد
 * saaber پول نداره :((
<hello> کی دلش نمیخواد!
<hello> ?
<hello> mikham
<hello> doostan dastoor pak kardan file chie?
<hello> ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<hello> ro pak konam
<hello> hey error mide
<saaber> hello: rm -rf ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<hello> -rf bara pak kardan hamast ba zirshakheha?
<hello> mitarsam pakesh konam!male fonte engar........ammabikhial.
<hello> pak gardid
<hello> restart konam bebinam dg bala miad computer ya na?
<saaber> miad
<hello_> bala oomad amma ah dorost nashod
<hello_> man hanooz ba nasb barname moshkel daram
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-18
<btral> salam
<btral> dark-sun mishe lotfan komak konid
<btral> az javascripte
<btral> shayad ok she karam
<dark-sun> btral✪ salam, man javascript balad nistam
<btral>  dark-sun ok gir kardam
<btral> mishe sorat soalo begam hala
<btral> ?
<dark-sun> btral✪ begin, ehtemalan baghie betunan komak konan
<btral> ye page cgi daram ke list ip ha ro mide. list ro az inja mikhone: /var/log/snort/reporting/topa
<btral> mikham vaghti ro ip 192.168.0.10 click kardam
<btral> page dige baz she va in file ro neshon bede: /var/log/snort/reporting/192.168.0.10
<btral> age ro 192.168.0.11 click kard in file ro neshon bede page jadid: /var/log/snort/reporting/192.168.0.11
<btral> ....
<btral> <td align="left" ><a align="left" onclick="TINY.box.show({iframe:'Reporting_snort/a.cgi?,boxid:'frameless',width:660,height:550,fixed:false,maskid:'bluemask',maskopacity:40,closejs:function(){closeJS()}})" >$user</a></td>
<btral> na ba in
<btral> 	<td align="left" ><a align="left" onclick="TINY.box.show({iframe:'Reporting_snort/a.cgi?,boxid:'frameless',width:660,height:550,fixed:false,maskid:'bluemask',maskopacity:40,closejs:function(){closeJS()}})" >$ip</a></td>
<btral> .
<btral> کسی میتونه کمک کنه خیلی فوریه
<btral> ؟
<btral> ?
<btral> ye soal dige
<btral> mikham ye page dashte basham
<btral> to browseram ke esmesh omad
<btral> akhare esmesh $ip=192.18.0.10 hamchin chizi zadam ye seri data neshon bede
<btral> kolan chi kar mikonan ke akhare address aga az $ estefade mikonan?
<btral> http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum21/900.htm mesle in
<everplays> fzerorubigd, haji timeout bezar vase client-et ke vaghti vared mishi aval "fzerorubigd (~f0rud@78.39.210.249) has joined #ubuntu-ir" nayad bad beshe "fzerorubigd (~f0rud@unaffiliated/fzerorubigd) has joined #ubuntu-ir"
<hello> salam
<hello> bebakhshid doostan ubuntu firewall lazem nadare?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: salam :)
<everplays> hello, khoda ham firewall niaz dare, oon ke ubuntu-e
<everplays> fzerorubigd, salaam dude, chetori?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: mamnon shoma che tori?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, zendam hanooz. kara khoob pish mire? money ro be moghe behet dad?
<hello> khob manzooram in boo d ke alan firewall dare ya man bayad nasb konam ...
<hello> bara aminyatam kary bayad bokonam ya na?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: pish ke mire , mony ro iin mah are :) ta bebinam az mahe dige chi mishe. aval goft se mahe bad ye sale gharar dad bast, zerangi kard ye joraii
<everplays> hello, ta jayi ke yadame iptables dare, ama fekr konam vasash UI nadare
<hello> yani man alam chikar konam?
<everplays> hello, yani google kon :) age mikhay az UI estefade koni bebin che UI-i vase iptables hast, agaram mikhay az command estefade koni beshin man page-e iptables ro bekhoon
<fzerorubigd> everplays: to alan kojaii? shaki bod azat ajib :) chi karesh kardi mage?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, haji saaf karde ma ro, dorost nemire donbal-e kara, oona ham daran marmoolak bazi dar miaran
<everplays> fzerorubigd, yaroo admin-e moavenat vardashte table-e blobs ke ax-e mashina hast ro az script-e backup exclude karde, be in taraf migam boro behesh begoo chera in karo karde, ax-e mashin-a backup gerefte nemishe, ghashang 1mah tool dad ta bere
<fzerorubigd> everplays: behesh mikhord adame bikhiali bashe, yani gahi kheili gir mide bad yeho bikhial mishe
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are, hamintorie. avalesh bargasht be man goft beshin document benevis, ke che rahe hal hayi dare, man neveshtam, gheymat ham gozashtam toosh, ama in vaghti rafte boode sare jalase bedoone document-e rafte
<everplays> faghat document-e ro khodesh khoonde bood ke bedoone chi bege
<everplays> dar in had roo asabe
<fzerorubigd> everplays: bara hamin projeye nosazin?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are, bavaret mishe yaroo admin-e enghadr bikhial-e 1ki az table-a ro kollan backup nemigire?
<everplays> hala az nazar-e ghanooni in 1ki az mohem tarin madarek vase esghat-e ye mashin-e
<fzerorubigd> everplays: :) ablahe. midonam alan dige ye kam system ro mishnasam :) ye seri patch beheshon dadam, vardashte faghat akhari ro apply karde bad mige chera chunk fail dada az oon moghe hamon list file mifrestam
<everplays> lol
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are, kollan yaroo soojas, hala vasashoon class-e lpi gozashte boodan, fekr kon ghablesh chi boodan
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khodet alan kojaii? khabari aat nist? karat ok shod?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, felan ke kar-e khasi nemikonam, montazeram bebinam mitoonam ye kar-e remote too finland peyda konam ya na, ehtemalan ok mishe kare
<everplays> fzerorubigd, kart moafi ham 5shanbe oomad :)
<everplays> Rosha, dude, to ebook reader dari? che markie? pishnahade khasi dari?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: mobarake :D hamin alan nourfard zang zad vasate harfamon
<everplays> fzerorubigd, heh! man fekr mikardam alaan dige hame kara ro ba khode mohammadi hamahang mikoni :)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na baba kolan nourfarde mohamadi aslan kari nadare
<everplays> fzerorubigd, haha, pas ye level be nafete, chon mosalaman ye series az khozavala ke migan ro filter mikone aslan behet nemige
<Rosha> everplays: Hi dude
<Rosha> everplays: man ye prestigio 6" daram
<everplays> Rosha, hi there, razi-i? farsi chetori support mikone?
<everplays> gheymat-esh ro midooni too che maye'as alaan?
<Rosha> everplays: farsish khoobe
<Rosha> everplays: faghat too webesh hamaro ?????? neshoon mide :D
<Rosha> everplays: fek konam too maye haye 300 350 bashe
<everplays> hmm, thanks Rosha :)
<Rosha> ;)
<m0jt4b4> فارسی می دونی؟
<dark-sun> m0jt4b4✪ farsi chie?
<dark-sun> kasi farsi midune be mojataba komak kone?
<dark-sun> na
<dark-sun> fek nemikonam
<dark-sun> :)
<m0jt4b4> این جا هم میشه حرف زد؟ همه میبینن؟
<dark-sun> بعله
<dark-sun> :)
<m0jt4b4> اونجا فقط خودت بودی؟
<dark-sun> m0jt4b4✪ bale
<m0jt4b4> یا علی خدا حا فظتون
<dark-sun> m0jt4b4✪ ali yaret salar
<leo_> salam
<leo_> kesi inja hast??
<vahid> leo_: age soali dari bepors
<leo_> man e dell n5110 daram bade nasbe linux (mint,ubuntu) systemam khiyli garma tolid mikone
<vahid> leo_: linux power save ro toye google search konid
<satanix7> leo_: ehtemalan frequency scaling et kaar nemikone
<leo_> man 2 mahe az linux estefade mikonam :(frequency scaling chiye
<leo_> bazi vaghta dama ta 100"C mirese :(
<satanix7> leo_: ye terminal baz kon bezan cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<satanix7> leo_: bebin chi mizane
 * dark-sun mizane: CPU HALTED!
<dark-sun> :D
<leo_> mizane powersave
<ha> سلاااااام دوستاااااااان
<ha> کسی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<ha> الللللللللو
<mahdy> بچه ها من میخوام کل ترافیک سیستمم از یک پروکسی ساکس ۵ رد بشه ، طوری که کلاینت هایی هم که من سرورشونم ترافیکشون از همون پروکسی رد بشه . راه حل چیه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-11
<ubuntu1> slm
<ubuntu1> dastoore nasbe narmafzaar dar ubuntu age rooye felash narmafzaro dashte baashim
<ubuntu1> nakhaym DL she
<ubuntu1> chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<isolated> ubuntu1: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ubuntu1> file manzaoor esme file?
<ubuntu1> bad file maa .rune
<ubuntu1> .run
<ubuntu1> <isolated> ?
<isolated> ubuntu1: sudo ./fil.run
<isolated> ubuntu1: sudo ./file.run
<ubuntu1> dpkg yani chi
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> <isolated>
<ubuntu1> ?
<isolated> dpkg package managere
<isolated> ubuntu1 ^
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> in sudo ke mizanim yani chi
<ubuntu1> ???
<ubuntu1> sudo apt-get ...
<ubuntu1> sodu yani chi
<ubuntu1> >?
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> bye
<ubuntu1> fahmidam khodam
<hs366> daahh... man fek konam bazia hata be khodeshoon zahmate Google kardan ro ham nemidan SAD!!!!
<hs366> man khodam hichi balad nistam vali hade aghal mitoonam search konam GOOGLE bebinam sudo yani chi..
<hs366> :-(
<isolated> waseye sudo google koni hs366 ,,, az oon harfa boodaaaaa
<lxsameer> hs366: avalin kari ke ye taze kar bayad bokone ine ke ye ketab bekhune
<isolated> hs366: ===> whatis sudo YA man sudo
<isolated> terminal jawabeto mide hs366
<hs366> isolated,  daghighan..! midoonam vali inke doostemoon ubuntu1 miporse "ubuntu1> sodu yani chi"
<isolated> salam bar lxsameer kabir :D
<hs366> salam isolated
<isolated> hs366: fahmidam manzooret chie
<hs366> ;)
<lxsameer> isolated: salam khubi
<isolated> hs366: amma goftam bekhatere ye sudo nemiran google kon ke ! man && whatis kheyli kar rah andazan !!! waseye adamye tanbal switche help khoobe :D
<isolated> lxsameer: salam dude ,,, khoobam ,, khodet khoobi ?
<hs366> hahaha.. man hamishe avalesho mikhoonam baghiasho bikhial misham
<isolated> hs366: in this case ,,, whatis be dardet mikhore :D dar ye line jawabeto mide :))
<lxsameer> isolated: shokr badak nistam 3 ruze nakhabidam
<hs366> eeyval alan emtenah mikonam
<hs366> yess..!!! hamin khoobe , bedarde adame tanbal mese man mikhore :D
<isolated> lxsameer: oh oh baad migi chera bet migam filsuf :D az bas code mizani :)) boro bekhab kho injoori be khodet feshar miari
<lxsameer> isolated: :))) adat daram dude,
<isolated> hs366: whatis too hame dastoora karbord dare har ja nemidoonesti az whatis bepors komaket mikone
<isolated> lxsameer: manam adat daram wali kho khab ham ensafan chize khoobie :D
<hs366> thx man!!!
<lxsameer> isolated: :D areeeeee
<isolated> hs366: np
<isolated> lxsameer: :D
<hs366> mishe soale programin ham kard inja ?
<hs366> akhe man daram C++ yad migiram
<isolated> hs366: are mishe man balad nistam moteassefane
<the-light> eh injaei isolated
<isolated> the-light: Doroooood bar to ey bozorg :D
<isolated> the-light: eee are :D salaaaaam
<hs366> salam the-light
<the-light> isolated: salam :) chetori?
<the-light> salam hs366
<isolated> the-light: khoobam khodet chetori ?
<the-light> isolated: ey badak nistam, che khabar?
<lxsameer> the-light: hey dude
<the-light> hey lxsameer
<isolated> the-light: hichi walla , khabare ghalele arzi nist :D az khodet begoo ,,, che khabaraaa
<the-light> lxsameer: chetori mard?
<lxsameer> the-light: kam peydai haji
<lxsameer> the-light: zendam shokr khoda
<the-light> lxsameer: kernel o channel linux am bishtar
<the-light> isolated: hichi akhare hafte miam ahvaz, aunjaei ya booshehri?
<lxsameer> the-light: channele ma ghablana  miyumadi alan nemiyay dige
<the-light> lxsameer: miam miam yekam dargire barnamehahamam
<isolated> the-light: be salamatiii ,,, walla hanooz nemidoonam felan ke bousheram ,,, nemidoonam miam ahwaz ya na :( barname zendegim rikhte beham shadidan
<lxsameer> the-light: uni tamum shod ?
<the-light> isolated: del bekan pasho biad ba khanom bacheha :D
<hs366> eeeyval shoma hamdigaram mishnasin biroon injaa ! che khoobi !!!!
<the-light> lxsameer: na hanuz 2 term dige munde
<isolated> the-light: :))))))
<lxsameer> the-light: ishala tamum she khalas shi
<the-light> lxsameer: tamum nemishe sag masab akhe :D
<lxsameer> the-light: :)))
<isolated> the-light: in gentoo chera injooriye :D aghaaa kernel update mikonim eselect kernel list ke !!! che zeshte :))
<the-light> isolated: haa?
<isolated> lxsameer: halaaa na inke be the-light ham bad migzre :)) harchi confo luge dare mire :)))
<lxsameer> isolated: khube dige dude adame faal be in migan
<the-light> isolated: aumadam inja lug esh khoshkid :))))
<isolated> the-light: kernele gentoo ro update mikonam amma too eselect kernel list nist ke bisharaf !
<isolated> wali query migiram mige nasbe :-/ oskolam kare
<the-light> isolated: hamchin moshkeli nadashtam tu gentoo, kamel compile o nasb shode? gentoo e ya sabayon?
<isolated> too joftesh hamin moshkelo daram the-light ... alan gentoo hastam !
<isolated> the-light: confasho ke miri :))
<the-light> isolated: ye zconf bud emsal, saal badal machine vition o zconf e :)
<isolated> the-light: zconf naaa haji :)) pardazeshe tasvir :)) manam kheyli doost daram ino sherkat konam :(
<the-light> isolated: bia baham berim khob :D maghale dari tu Image processing?
<isolated> the-light: hatman bayad maghale bedam :D nemikham bedam :)))) maghale dashtam too in zamine wali nesfast ! kheyli waghte naraftam soraghesh
<the-light> isolated: saal bad prof. lotfizade ham dare miad :D
<isolated> the-light: WTF !!!! sale baad miam :))
<the-light> isolated: ashna bayad dashte bashi bedune maghale beri shayadam pool begiran
<isolated> the-light: ki ino be ohde dare ! kodoom uni ?
<the-light> isolated: hanuz public nashode, qazvin
<isolated> the-light: partisho daram ,,, faghat bayad bedoonam kojast ke sefaresh kone :D age khabari shod ye neda bede lotfan :*
<the-light> isolated: bashe 2 ticket begir pas :D
<isolated> the-light: :)) bashe hatman :D
<Alireza> Salam
<Alireza> inja che khabare ?
<lxsameer> khabare khasi nist
<ramin> bluetooth mano chera ubuntu nashnakhte chikar bokonam bayd?
<ramin> moshakhasatesham dell inspiron 5520 cor i7
<ramin> bluetooth mano chera ubuntu nashnakhte chikar bokonam bayd?
<javacoder> ramin: driveresh ro nasbidi?
<ramin> are dada
<ramin> nasbe
<javacoder> ramin: rushanesh ham kari ?
<ramin> driver manzorete dg are?
<javacoder> ramin: na BT ro migam rushaneh ?
<ramin> na aslan roshan nemishe
<javacoder> ramin: nemidunam laptopet cheturie vali bazia melshe khudam func key dareh ke ta activesh nakonam BT rushan nemishe
<ramin> minevise to system setting .no bluetooth adapters found
<javacoder> BT az inaee hast ke ba wifi all in one hastesh ya jodaganast ?
<javacoder> listeh interface haye shabakato begir bebin aslan BT ro be unvaneh interface shenakhteh ya na ?
<javacoder> aval bayad sakht afzaresh ro beshnaseh baad soraghe driver o ina boro
<ramin> chetori inkararo ke gofti bokonam man mobtadi hastam/
<ramin> wirleseam nashnakhte
<ramin> na bluetooth mano shenakhte ubuntu na wireless
<ramin> chikar konam/
<javacoder> ramin: hatman func key dareh boro activeshun kon
<ramin> chetori?
<javacoder> az manualeh laptopet bebin cheturi man ke hameye laptop haro hefz nistam ke
<hamed_t> salam
<hamed_t> kasi inja hast ?
<hamed_t> 1 moshkel to ubuntu daram
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-12
<iqson716> :D
<intuxicated> nkh, ubuntu kari ? :))
<nkh> intuxicated: نه ولی اوبونتو کارارو یه کم :دی
<intuxicated> nkh, =)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<alocer> salam ye soale khososi dashtam kasi hast javab bede ??
<Uriel_> Salam
<archie> salam
<archie> slam
<javacoder> hi
<mortezajoun> با سلام    ازتون یه کمک میخوام هرکی میتونه بهم کمک کنه ممنون میشم میخوام طریقه نصب یک میل سرور را یاد بگیرم اما نمیدونم چکار کنم؟ خواهشا اگه کسی بلده برام توضیح بده!!!!!!!!!! راستی با نرم افزار sendmail :-({|=
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: dude, bikhial e send mail sho
<mortezajoun> barye chi?
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: chand vaghte linux kar mimkoni
<mortezajoun> taze mikham anjam bedam ostad behem proje dade
<lxsameer> pas 100% sendmaill marbut beshoma nemishe
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: ye mail server ba postfix + dovocot o ina asun tar khahad bud
<mortezajoun> khob baraye chi?
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: khob aval inke shoma dar morede linux ziad nemiduni, 2vom inke config sendmail kheyli sakht e nesbat be baghiyeye smtp server ha
<mortezajoun> proje dars system amel hast chekar konam dige bad shansi man
<mortezajoun> mamnonam vali akharesh bayad yad begiram
<mortezajoun> kas dige nemitone komakam kone?
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: khob in hich  rabti be system amel nadare, ama khob koli tutorial tu net hast dude
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: injuri nist ke bekhay yeki komaket kone az in harfa pichide tare
<mortezajoun> na aslan nemidonam chekar bayad bekonam age befahmam khodam akharesh ye karish mikonam
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: aval az hame ye distro entekhab kon
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: package hai ke niaze ro rush nasb kon
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: sendmail o ina ro config kono tamum
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: bezar link bedam
<mortezajoun> bebakhshid distro chie?
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: distribution e linux
<mortezajoun> khob
<lxsameer> khob dige, distrot chie ?
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: dude nemikham zede hal bezanam, ama kheyli bayad bishtar az ina beduni ke betuni in kari ke mikhayo anjam bedi
<mortezajoun> bashe damet garm zahmat keshidi mamnon
<lxsameer> sabr kon
<lxsameer> mortezajoun: http://linux.3dn.nl/running-sendmail-on-debian/
<lxsameer> http://computernetworkingnotes.com/linux-network-administrations/sendmail-server.html
<mortezajoun> ina ra hamin tor ke gofte anjam bedam dorost mishe
<lxsameer> khob aval ye namur dar morede linux bekhun
<mortezajoun> chashm mamnonam baraye zahmatet
<lxsameer> khahesh
<mortezajoun> age bazam komak khastam behet zahmat midam mamnonam
<azad> salam
<azad> kasi hast komak kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-13
<hashemi> سلام کسی هست
<anoNxeRo> salam
<hashemi> یه سوال داشتم مرجع کامل پایتون به زبان فارسی هم وجود داره؟
<anoNxeRo> python.ir ro didi??
<hashemi> در دست ساخته و هنوز راه اندازی نشده
<hashemi> مرجع دیگه ای نیست؟
<melomane> salam. tuye yek shekscript aval daram az svn backup migiram badesh mikham ba tar archivesh konam, vali moghe ejraye tar mige file changed as we read it, zaheran avalie hanuz karesh ro tamum nakarde o background shode, chikar konam motmaen sham avali tamum shode bad archive konam
<anoNxeRo> melomane, &&
<lxsameer> intuxicated: hey dude sharmande un ruzi nabudam
<intuxicated> lxsameer, mohem ni dude
<lxsameer> intuxicated: kholase sharmande dige
<intuxicated> lxsameer, linux sharmande aqa
<lxsameer> :D
<anoNxeRo> intuxicated, rasi dl kardi? pak konam?
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, yeah
<anoNxeRo> ok
<intuxicated> anoNxeRo, ty again
<anoNxeRo> intuxicated, khahesh mikonam kari nakardam :)
<reza> salam che jori mitoman codecs ha ro to fedora 18 nasb konam
<reza> ?
<lxsameer> reza: channel e ubuntu e dude, vali ba yum vlc ro benasb
<abbas_> salam
<abdollah> salam
<yaslinush> hi
<prp-e> Hi
<mahdavi> سلام به همه
<narbeh> mahdavi: سلام
<mahdavi> دوستان من ه سوال در مورد پیدگین دارم
<mahdavi> وقتی با پیدگین می خوام به یاه متصل بشم
<mahdavi> خطایی در مورد ssl ldni
<mahdavi> خطایی در مورد ssl می ده
<mahdavi> می گه:Unable to connect to login.yahoo.com: SSL Connection Failed
<narbeh> mahdavi: internet etoon az kojast?
<mahdavi> narbeh: از پیشگامان
<narbeh> mahdavi: ehtemalan ye karayi mikonan dige
<mahdavi> به بیان ساده تر به گیرنده های خود دست نزنید
<mahdavi> :-/
<mahdavi> narbeh: آخه الان برای آی آر سی و همین طور برای گوگل مشکلی نداره
<mahdavi> ولی با یا هو مشکل داره
<narbeh> mahdavi: man ba Gtalk moshkel daram. pidgin am connect nemishe
<mahdavi> narbeh: khob khoda ro shokr bara man Gtalk baz mishe
<mahdavi> دوستان یه سوال: من می خوام سورس کد برنامه ای که نوشتم رو از مشتری مخفی کنم
<mahdavi> برنامه ام رو با پایتون نوشته ام
<mahdavi> آیا این کار شدنیه
<mahdavi> و کسی ایده ای داره؟
<s-faraday> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-14
<ubuntu1> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<ubuntu1> gtalk ke baaz nemishe
<ubuntu1> baraaye
<ubuntu1> chate gmail
<ubuntu1> che soft... khoobe
<ubuntu1> pidginam
<ubuntu1> javaab nemide
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> nimbuzzam nemishe
<ubuntu1> kaci midoone
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> :|
<anoNxeRo> salam lxsameer
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: salam
<naseh> hi
<mmmm> sala,
<mmmm> سلام
<lxsameer> inja hame mian faghat salam midan ? :D
<anoNxeRo> khodesh koliye lxsameer
<newbielinuxer> salam dustan man 2 moshkel e ajib peyda kardam !
<newbielinuxer> mint 14
<newbielinuxer> firefox 19.0.2
<newbielinuxer> ba https va submit mpshkel daram
<newbielinuxer> albate na tu hamne site a
<ali_> agha kasi to ubuntu az SSTP estefade karde?
<levo> kasi inja hast?
<levo> bejaye pastebin az chi mishe estefade kard?
<lxsameer> dpaste.com
<ali_> ye download mesle axel bashe vali siti filteram download kone
<ali_> mikham kesi sorag nadare chizi?
<lxsameer> ali_: socks dari ?
<ali_> are
<marandi> eradate bikaran :D agha in https ro chejoori rah bendazim too in ubuntu nakhaim virtual machine run konim rahat shim !
<lxsameer> ali_: socksify  o nasb kon bad ba un mituni ba axel az har site i dust dari dl koni
<lxsameer> ali_: albate nemidunam spell socksify o dorost neveshtam ya na
<ali_> wget ba in nemishe na?
<lxsameer> ali_: harchi ro bekhay ba un socksify mituni majbur koni ke az socks estefade kone
<marandi> lxsameer: agha age socks nabashe vase https rahe hali has ?
<lxsameer> marandi: are mese socksify vase https o ina ham hast
<marandi> lxsameer: khob esmi chizi ? clue ee nadari ?
<lxsameer> marandi: privoxy
<marandi> lxsameer: thanks , im checking it !
<lxsameer> marandi: :)
<lxsameer> marandi: sharmande, esme guchike shoma chie ?
<marandi> lxsameer: Reza
<marandi> lxsameer: chetor ?
<lxsameer> marandi: hichi fekr kardam mishnasametun
<marandi> lxsameer: marandi ha ziad nistan :D az sa@date kame ..
<lxsameer> marandi: ekhtiar darin
<marandi> lxsameer: ye soal dige inke man alan accounte https daram faghat mikham azash usage dashte basham .. man fekr konam in privoxy ye chizi shabihe freegate o injoor client ha hastesh , doroste ?
<lxsameer> marandi: manaz freegate chizi nemidunam
<lxsameer> marandi: ama privoxy client / server e
<lxsameer> marandi: mituni client esho estefade koni
<marandi> lxsameer: are hamoon .. na alan man ye accounte https daram ke user password dare ( yani ba authentication hastesh ) va mikham rooie ubuntu set konam .. !
<lxsameer> marandi: be privpxy niaz nadari tu network manager e ubuntu fekr mikonam mostaghim mituni set koni
<marandi> lxsameer: ghablan yadame set mikardam vali etefaghi nemioftad
<lxsameer> marandi: FF use mikoni
<marandi> lxsameer: are
<lxsameer> marandi: FF az ghavaede proxy e desktop peyravi nemikone
<lxsameer> shabetun bekheyr
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-15
<marandi> salam bache ha man chetori mitoonam accounte https am ro tooie ubuntu ( 12.10 ) run konam ?
<ali> ye download manager vase sitaiy filter mikham kesi chizi mishnase?
<lxsameer> ali: fatrat
<Pa_Pahn> hi
<Pa_Pahn> kesi nist
<psyatw> hi
<lxsameer> hame hastan
<javacoder> lxsameer: inja channel salam kardaneh :D
<lxsameer> javacoder: are
<lxsameer> :D
<ali> nemitonam bahash kar konam
<ali> mikham download konam error mide
<ali> chon filtere nemishe?
<lxsameer> ali: socks i chizi dari ?
<psyatw> salam lxsameer :)
<ali> are dostam baram ok karde
<psyatw> man mikhastam hamun begam :D
<lxsameer> psyatw: salam
<psyatw> hamuno*
<lxsameer> ali: khob tu preferencesh mituni bedi
<lxsameer> ali: alam age FF use mikoni, download em all kheyli khube
<ali> to preferencesh kojast nemitonam ok konam
<lxsameer> ali: man fatrat nadaram alan dude
<javacoder> lxsameer: haji to shit didam ke vasateh codin pm nadadam 1 soaleh technici daram
<lxsameer> javacoder: befarma dude
<javacoder> lxsameer: farz kon yahoo messenger mikhad be 65.0.0.1:5050 socket bezaneh . OS behesh 1 port ro localhost mideh ke mishe 127.0.0.1 45332 va in ip montazer mimoneh ke az 65.0.0.1:5050 accept socketesh biad hala cheturi befahmam ke ip 127.0.0.1:45332 dareh be ip 65.0.0.1:5050 dareh socket mizaneh
<lxsameer> javacoder: to nemituni motevajeh shi, chon event base nist
<lxsameer> javacoder: in chizi ke to made nazarete ro ya bayad beri kernel level benevisi
<lxsameer> javacoder: ya bayad ba ye seri configuration o in chiza ye interface besazi bad ba routing traffic o befresti ru un interface
<javacoder> lxsameer: ba iptables nemishe haji ? :D
<lxsameer> javacoder: be tanhai khob na
<lxsameer> javacoder: dar har surat bayad ye interface i chizi besazi
<lxsameer> javacoder: ba port va ip forwarding ham mituni
<javacoder> lxsameer: yani 1 vitural interface besazam ?
<lxsameer> javacoder: are
<lxsameer> javacoder: ama bazam ino migam, benazare man kheyli dari overdo mikoni
<lxsameer> javacoder: ye proxy neveshtan in hame darde sar nemikhad
<lxsameer> javacoder: akharesh ine ke beri dante ya masalan openvpn o taghor bedi
<javacoder> lxsameer: vitural interface implemet bekham bokonam hamoon techniceh tun/tap hast
<lxsameer> javacoder: tun/tap ham ye optione, anvae moteadedi dare
<javacoder> lxsameer: haji koli chiz yad gereftam to hamin project ;) time khalimam behesh mashghul misham
<lxsameer> javacoder: ama api eshun sade nist
<lxsameer> javacoder: kheyli khube
<javacoder> lxsameer: khub miduni java karam va be nazaret man cheturi mitunam in problem ( hamoon ip ee ke Ymessenger mikhad behesh socket bezaneh ) ro resolvesh konam . behtarin rah chi be zehnet mireseh
<marandi> doostan ma hanooz ba in maghoooleie filllllllllllllltering movajehim dar ubuntu - khaheshan help !
<lxsameer> javacoder: hmmmm baid midunam betuni
<lxsameer> marandi: privoxy ro didi ?
<javacoder> lxsameer: ghabeliatam ro dasteh kam nagir :D
<javacoder> lxsameer: az vitural interface ee ke openvpn misazeh chi mitunam az un use konam ?
<marandi> lxsameer: are dishab harf zadim dar rabete bahesh dige , alan man ye accounte https daram mikham set konam  too windows az proxifier o injooori client ha estefade mikonam vali too ubuntu saf shodam in vpn haie koofti ham ke ghate
<lxsameer> javacoder: :D man manzuram in nabud ke to natuni, baid midunam kolan bejoz in ravesh hai ke goftam beshe
<lxsameer> javacoder: man male openvpn o nadidam chie
<lxsameer> marandi: moadele proxifier to linux proxychain e ama man bahash kar nakardam
<marandi> lxsameer: agha ye soale manteghi tar begam behtar bashe :D shoma khodet chi estefade mikoni ?
<lxsameer> marandi: man socks
<lxsameer> marandi: ba sshtunnel
<marandi> lxsameer: khob inja ke man estefade mikonam na socks service mide na sshtunnel
<lxsameer> marandi: server dari khodet ?
<lxsameer> marandi: server dari khodet ?
<marandi> lxsameer: are centos daram !
<marandi> lxsameer: ssh be oon bezanam ?
<lxsameer> marandi: khob khodet mituni sshtunnel bezani dige
<lxsameer> marandi: ssh -D 9999 -fN user_e_khodet@domainet
<lxsameer> marandi: bad ke password o zadi
<lxsameer> marandi: ye socks dari ru localhost:9999
<marandi> lxsameer: i got it , badesham ke setesh konam roooie ff !
<lxsameer> marandi: are dige
<javacoder> lxsameer: alan in commandeh ssh ke gofti harchi trafficeh client hast ro be server montaghel mikoneh va tunnelesh mikoneh
<javacoder> ?
<lxsameer> javacoder: na
<javacoder> lxsameer: shenideh budam ke vaseh proxy ham mishe azash use kard
<lxsameer> javacoder: are ama injuri nist ke khodesh hame chi ro forward kone
<lxsameer> javacoder: ye port ru local baz mikone va to khodet bayad traffic o redirect koni
<javacoder> lxsameer: aha pas bayad maslan be FF ip o port ro bedi ?
<lxsameer> javacoder: bale
<salim> salam
<salim> mikham nasbesh konam balad nistam . help me pls
<lxsameer> salim: chio nasbesh koni
<salim> Ubuntu ro
<javacoder> salim : search koni amoozesh hash kheili ziadeh
<salim> gereftam
<lxsameer> salim: tu windows bazi nasb kardi ?
<salim> didam . vali vase man mizane download !!!!
<javacoder> salim: ageh gir kardi bia inja soal bepors
<salim> are . 3-4 ta nasbe
<javacoder> salim : agaram tazeh kari az mint shoro kon :D
<lxsameer> salim: khob mese hamunast faghat next next bezan
<salim> ye file 750 MB download kardam .
<lxsameer> salim: ama zamani ke mikhad partition dorost koni bayad khodet anjam bedi
<javacoder> lxsameer: next next baad koleh hdd partition ha didi 1 hoo nistan :D
<lxsameer> javacoder: uno goftam behesh dige
<salim> dustan man be system varedam , vaghat ino hanu nasb nakardam
<salim> ye file 750 MB dl kardam . bd ba virtual drive bala Ovordam
<javacoder> salim: ageh tazeh kari ru 1 system emtehan kon ke ageh fili az bein raft narahat nashi
<salim> na javacoder . tazekar nistam khoshbakhtane
<javacoder> salim: pas alan moshkel faghat nasbeh ?!!!
<salim> in lamassab nasb nmishe faghat .
<javacoder> salim: nakoneh livesh ro dl kardi ?
<salim> vasash ye partishen shirink kardam
<javacoder> nixoeen: hey dudeh cheturi ?
<salim> behesh adress partishen ro ham dadam
<nixoeen> javacoder: khoobam :)
<salim> moghe nasb 30 % mire o mizane Download !!!
<salim> mage byd baghiyash DL she ?
<salim> noskhe live dg chiye ?!
<salim> ino chtori mishe bootabel nasb kard ?
<salim> ?
<nixoeen> salim: Partition Bandi ro baladi?
<salim> are
<nixoeen> salim: khob computer ro restart mikoni, mizani az CD boot beshe
<nixoeen> salim: bad ham nasbesh mikoni
<salim> ye partishen 10 GB shirink kardam
<nixoeen> salim: faghat too Partition Bandi nazan Automatic, bezan Manual
<nixoeen> salim: baghiasham ke nasbe addi e
<salim> hatman byd writesh konam in 750 MB ro ya inke ro flash drive ham mishe ?
<nixoeen> salim: ba Flash ham mishe
<salim> akhe andakhtamesh ru flash o bootabel kardam vali bala naumad !
<salim> bd nasb chnd gig mishe ?
<nixoeen> salim: chejuri inkaro kardi?
<salim> unetbootin-windows-583
<salim> rufus_v1.3.2
<salim> LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.19
<salim> ba ina
<salim> barname haye dg ham daram vali una linux bootabel nmikonan
<salim> barname i dari ke bdardam bkhore
<salim> ?
<nixoeen> salim: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.0.exe
<salim> ok , tnx .
<salim> ba in ham emtehan mikonam .
<nixoeen> salim: inja vaghti ba ye shakhse khaas sohbat mikoni, bayad esmesho avvale peyghamet biari
<javacoder> nixoeen: har usb flash ee nemituneh bootable beshe az koja mishe fahmid ke flasheh ro mishe boot kard ya na ? maslan man kingston datatravel 100 darm be hich onvan bootable nemishe
<nixoeen> salim: hamuntori ke man minevisam
<salim> nixoeen : ino ghablan bootkardam . 7 nasb kardam bahash .
<javacoder> brb
<salim> nixoeen: rasti man ver 12.10 ro DL kardam
<nixoeen> salim: moshkeli nadare
<nixoeen> salim: albate man 12.04 ro tarjih midam
<ubuntu1> salam
<ubuntu1> cheraa gtalk connect nemishe
<ubuntu1> ?
<choxos> ubuntu1, برو تو کانال #ammemokhaberat
<choxos> ubuntu1, اون‌جا سوالت رو بپرس
<ubuntu1> chi?
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> yani chi?
<ubuntu1>  <choxos> ?
<choxos> ubuntu1, این مشکل اوبونتو نیست. مربوط به مخابرات‌ه
<ubuntu1> bad kolan pidgino hame messengeraaa baa gmail moshkel daran?
<choxos> ubuntu1, uhum
<ubuntu1> ok , vali too win digsby javaab mide .
<choxos> ubuntu1, نمی‌دونم. برای من آندروید و جی‌میل توی وب هم جواب می‌ده، اما پیجین نه
<ubuntu1> digsby
<ubuntu1> ok nimbuzz chi?
<ubuntu1> ok tnx
<ubuntu1> bye
<salim> hi
<salim> help me pls
<salim> tu partition bandi nasb gir Oftadam
<salim> No root file system is defined .             please correct this from the partitioning menu .
<salim> in err miyad . age kasi hast komak kone lotfan
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-16
<secret_smile> hi
<secret_smile> konky mikham nasb konam balad nistam . taze Ubuntu nasb kardam
<secret_smile> help me pls
<marandi> lxsameer: salam ! agha man dirooz az ssh connect shodam va hame chi ali bood ta inke baz behem goftan az ssh estefade nakon :D , baz bargashtam donbale hamoon rahe hal vase https ! :(
<archie> salam . kasi inja rah andakhtane obfsproxy ro balade aya ???!!!...
<ternomic> hi
<archie> salam . kasi inja rah andakhtane obfsproxy ro balade aya ???!!!..
<ternomic> man laptopam dell hast. moshkele wirless dare .chikar konamesh?
<ternomic> alo?
<javacoder> alo
<javacoder> ternomic: mituni moshkeleh wirelesseto hal koni in dg soal nadareh
<ternomic> kolan nemivasle :p  nemivaslidan vase ye saniashe....asan connectioni be esme wireless nadare
<ternomic> :-/
<javacoder> ternomic: shayad aslan wirelesset ro rushan nakardi Fn key nadareh ?
<ternomic> javacoder: ey baba.harfa mizania...
<javacoder> ternomic: shayad bahat ghahr kardeh :D
<javacoder> ternomic: listeh nic hato begir bebin mibinish
<ternomic> :-D how?
<Mubuntu> Salam
<Mubuntu> kasi hast ?
<Mubuntu> Aloooooooooooooo
<Mubuntu> pmmiad ?
<s-faraday> سلام
<s-faraday> کسی بیدار هست؟
<s-faraday> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-17
<ubuntu1> slm
<ubuntu1> ye sole programing
<ubuntu1> :|
<hussain> hi
<hussain> samal kasi hast
<Guest22529> man mushkl daram
<Guest22529> hellp me please
<Guest22529> salam
<Eagle> salam bache ha
<Eagle> :)
<Eagle> khooobin?
<Guest24997> kasii mitone komake kone ???
<Guest24997> dostan???
<lxsameer> Guest24997:agha soaleto bepors
<Guest24997> chashm
<Guest24997> man alan ubuntu 12.10 ro nasb kardam
<Guest24997> ro vmware
<Guest24997> alan unity bala nemiad
<Guest24997> on safheye siahe ast
<Guest24997> ke bayad type konam
<Guest24997> chikar konam ke unity biad bala ???
<Guest24997> albate nagofte namanad ke man in noskhe ro roye system addi nasb kardam :)
<Guest24997> va injori naboood va unity bala imad
<Guest24997> omad
<lxsameer> Guest24997: hmmm driver e VGA eto bezar vesa , ya az tu tanzimat vmware behesh begu VGA e real eto share kone
<Guest24997> nadare fek konam
<Guest93890> chera nick name e mano avaz mikone hey ? :D
<lxsameer> Guest93890: chon eagle resiter shode hast
<Guest93890> aha
<Guest93890> dadash
<Guest93890> chejori mishe ke
<Guest93890> tarif konam vasash gerafic am vasash tarif konam
<lxsameer> mishe ke chi?
<Guest93890> tike esho zadam ke az acceraltor gerafic estefade kone ....
<Guest93890> vali
<Guest93890> bazam unity nemiad bala
<Guest93890> behesh 2gb ham ram dadam
<lxsameer> man vmware dust nadaramo tahala estefade nakardam
<Guest93890> ba 4ta cpum
<Guest93890> aghaye mohi key mian ? :D
<silent_Eagle> dar vaghe
<silent_Eagle> vaghti type mikonam
<silent_Eagle> unity
<silent_Eagle> mide
<silent_Eagle> fatal : couldn't open display
<silent_Eagle> badesham unload mikone core unity ro
<silent_Eagle> bache ha asan ubuntu khobe vase epteda ya na????
<silent_Eagle> asan kasi inja mibine ????
<silent_Eagle> bache ha asan ubuntu khobe vase epteda ya na????
<silent_Eagle> asan kasi inja mibine ????
<alll> salam
<alll> meta trader baraye ubuntu hast?
<behroozshie> salam dostan moshkeli daram kasi mitone komak kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-10
<taklove> سلام
<esmailsolimani> salam dostan
<esmailsolimani> man ubuntu 13.1 kenare win8 nasb kardam
<esmailsolimani> ba narm afzar easy bcd ham kari kardaam ke moghei ke systemo roshan mikonam ubunto ham biad
<esmailsolimani> ama erore grub mide bala nemiad
<esmailsolimani> mitonid komakam konin
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-11
<eXtrem0us> سلام. آیا سابقه چت‌های این کانال در جایی ثبت می‌شه؟ اگر بله، در کجا میشه بهش دسترسی داشت؟
<ghg> salam
<ghg> kasi inja hast ?!
<ghg> hame robatan engar :D
<ghg> yohooo
<ghg> baba yeki javab salam bede la aghal
<ghg> فارسی هم اینجا کار میکنه ؟
<ghg> areee
<ghg> :D
<ghg> kar mikone
<ghg> :D
<ghg> baba khabid shoma
<ghg> pashiiid
<ghg> pashid
<ghg> Buzz
<ghg> ah ah che karabaraye khabaloye
<ghg> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-12
<Masoud_> سلام دوستان من میخوام فقط با استفاده از دستورات ترمینال تنظیمات مربوط به ریموت دستکتاپ رو عوض کنم
<Masoud_> ubuntu + lxde
<Masoud_>  دارم
<Masoud_> اگر که همچین چیزی امکان پذیر هستش ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین
<Masoud_> خب با اجازه من برم! :D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-13
<farbod> salam
<farbod> سلام
<farbod> اقا یک مشکل؟
<dada> salam
<dada> salam
<dada> kasi hast be man komak kone?
<dada> komak
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-14
<vahid-linux> سلام خسته نباشید
<vahid-linux> م نمیخوام تو انجمن ابونتو.آِ آر تاپیک جدید بزنم . یادم رته از کج اباید بزنم. میشه منو راهنمایی کنید
<vahid-linux> من میخوام تو انجمن تاپیک جدید ارسال کنم . از کجا بزنم
<JAVACODER> http://www.webhostingtalk.ir/f15/108303/ ;) shabeh eedie 1 eedi behetun bedam halesho bebarid :D
<arshen> salam
<arshen> kasi on hast ?
<arshen> ye moshkel daram
<arshen> age kasi hast bege ta man bara khodam tozih nadam :D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-15
<arshen> seda miad ?
<arshen> kasi on hast ?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: salam moeen khubi agha
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-16
<Guest13121> من به تازگی مهاجرت کردم تنها مشکلم استفاده از سایتهای منع شده همون ف در اوبونتو هستش
<Guest13121> چطور میتونم از فیلتر عبورکنم
<iraj> Guest13121:   tor estefade kon
<Guest13121> یعنی از توی software center نصبش کنم
<iraj> فکر کنم این جوری هم بشه
<iraj> ولی
<iraj> من ایمیل زدم به gettor@torproject.org
<iraj> و  دانلودش کردم  اجراش کردم
<Guest13121> یه سوال دیگه هم دارم از سایت get deb
<Guest13121> میخواستم فایل مستقیم دانلود کنم موزیلا میومد میگفت choose application
<Guest13121> که من باید بهش معرفی میکردم. چی رو باید بهش معرفی کنم
<iraj> من کار نکردم با ایز سایت . نرم افزارم رو از سافت وار سنتر می گیرم
<Toxmi> salam, doostan man taze linuxam ro nasb kardam bazi az sitehaye HTTPS tebqe mamool baz nemishan
<Toxmi> fil.ter shekan monaseb bejoz TOR chi hast wase linux?
<Toxmi> VPN, PPP ya har chiz dg
<ubuntu> salam
<ubuntu> kasi inja nist?
<Guest74958> aloooooooooooooooo?
<Guest74958> sdfsdfsdfsdf
<Guest74958> sdfsfsdsfsdfsd
<Guest74958> fsdfsdfsdf
<Guest74958> sdfsdfsffsdfsdf
<Guest74958> sdfsdfsfdsdfa
<Guest74958> sdfs
<Guest74958> fs
<Guest74958> df
<Guest74958> sf
<Guest74958> sdfsdf
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> d
<Guest74958> dddddd
<Guest74958> boro baba
<Guest84488> salam. aya mitounim az noskhehaye qadimitar masalan 8.04.4 estefadeh konim ya inkeh bayad hatman akharin version nasb besheh
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-10
<Sahar> salam
<Sahar> kasi hast komakam kone?
<Sahar> kommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<MortezaE> Sahar, salam
<Sahar> salam
<Sahar> shoma linux kar kardin, doroste?
<MortezaE> شما در کانال اوبونتو هستین :)
<Sahar> man dar morede nasbe ubunto soal daram
<MortezaE> بفرمایین
<Sahar> man mikham ro flasham in karo konam, baraye hamin narm afzare rufus ro down KArdam, ama file iso mikhad
<Sahar> baraye hamin narm afzare YUMI ro nasb kardam
<Sahar> k file iso creat konam
<Sahar> nemidonam ina dosrote ya na
<Sahar> chon hich shenakhte jamei nesbat b linux nadaram
<MortezaE> به هر حال همه این نرم افزارها نیاز به iso دارن
<MortezaE> حالا بعضیا خودون قابلیت دانلود خودکار هم دارن
<Sahar> yani yumi ro nasb konam moshkele boot va file iso hal mishe?
<MortezaE> مگه مشکلتون چیه
<Sahar> akhe rufus k gharar shod nasb konam error midad vase file iso
<Sahar> moshkelam ine k balad nistam rufus nasb konam ro flasham
<Sahar> to nasbesh gofte niaz b sd ya dvd windose darid ya yek file iso
<Sahar> manam search kardam darbare file iso b narm afzare yumi residam
<MortezaE> wait
<Sahar> ok
<MortezaE> شما دی وی دی اوبونتو دارین؟
<Sahar> na
<MortezaE> خب پس اول دانلود کنین یا از جایی تهیه کنید
<Sahar> file:///C:/Users/FCB/Desktop/Nasb/Alternative%20downloads%20_%20Ubuntu.htm
<Sahar> sorry
<Sahar> eshtebah shod
<Sahar> bebakhshid yek soal
<MortezaE> ضمنا علاوه بر یامی و اون یکی برنامه، میتونین از این هم استفاده کنین: unetbootin
<Sahar> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Sahar> alan to in site dl ubuntu hast
<MortezaE> آخ ببخشید این یکی مال لینوکس بود :)
<Sahar> man kodom version ro bayad entekhab konam?
<Sahar> ubunto 14.10 server ya desktop?
<Sahar> kodomo bayad dl konam?
<MortezaE> اگه سی پی یو ۶۴ بیتی دارین، پیشنهاد میشه از همون نسخه استفاده کنین
<MortezaE> دسکتاپ
<Sahar> 32 biti daram
<Sahar> 32 desktop
<MortezaE> بله
<Sahar> ok mamnoon
<Sahar> pas man aval bayad yumi ro nasb konam
<MortezaE> bale
<Sahar> bad file iso ubunto ro bem bede badesh rufuso nasb konam
<Sahar> doroste?
<MortezaE> نه
<MortezaE> من روفوس رو تا حالا نشنیده بودم
<MortezaE> الان از شما شنیدم
<Sahar> vase inke ro flash windose nasb konam
<MortezaE> به نظرم اونم یه چیزی مثل یامی باشه
<Sahar> rufus in karo mikone
<MortezaE> از یکیشون باید استفاده کنین
<MortezaE> همون یامی خوبه
<Sahar> aha yani har do ye karo anjam midan?
<MortezaE> احتمالا
<MortezaE> اکثرا با یامی این کار رو انجام میدن
<Sahar> are chon yumi ro khastam nasb konam file iso nadashtam zadam ubunto to ghesmate download iso bem linke sho dad k taghriban 1 gig bod
<Sahar> yani ba in kar ubunto mostaghim ro flasham nasb mishe?
<Sahar> na mostaghim nasb nemishe
<Sahar> faghat file isosh ro flasham creat mishe
<Sahar> bad bayad on ubunro desktopo to flash nasb konam are?
<Sahar> bebakhshid kheyli soal miporsam
<MortezaE> نه
<MortezaE> اون به طور خودکار دانلود و نصب میکنه
<MortezaE> ولی به نظرم بهتره که دستی دانلود کنین
<Sahar> yani dg niaz b on ubunto desktop 32 biti nist
<Sahar> dasti dl konam bad to flash chetori nasb konam?
<MortezaE> خب مسیر می‌خواد ازتون
<Sahar> aha
<Sahar> fahmidam
<Sahar> khob baraye inke man flashamo tabdil b ye drive konam
<Sahar> ba hamon yumi mitonam dg?
<Sahar> ye khorde gij shodam bebakhshid
<MortezaE> Azitrex, ^
<Azitrex> MortezaE, janam ?
<MortezaE> ^
<MortezaE> Azitrex, ?
<Azitrex> Sahar, MortezaE ostadeh bozorgie ehtemalan dastesh bandeh bezar azad ke shud help mideh
<Sahar> bashe mamnooon
<MortezaE> هه هه
<MortezaE> بله تبدیل میکنه
<Sahar> mamnooon
<MortezaE> فرمت میکنه، فلشتون رو خالی کنین که از دست نره
<Sahar> havasam hast
<Azitrex> Sahar, flashet chie markesh ? hameye flash haro nemisheh bootable kard
<Sahar> patroit
<Azitrex> Sahar, MB ham bayad support koneh
<Azitrex> Sahar, koli amoozesh tasviri vaseh nasb ubuntu az ru flash hast yekishu dl kon o bebin
<Sahar> ok alan search mikonam mibinam
<Azitrex> Sahar, man shayad bish az 5 no flash ru emtehan kardam ama akharesham ru dvd write kardam , vasateh nasb be moshkel mikhurd hey
<Azitrex> Sahar, chand ruz ham dargiresh budam
<Sahar> che bad
<Sahar> pas bayad chikar kard?
<Sahar> ro dvd chetorie?
<Azitrex> dvd write koni ok hast
<Azitrex> iso begir baad ru dvd writesh kon
<Azitrex> alan windows dari ?
<Sahar> yani harvaght k ba ubunto kar darin az ro dvd bala miarin va kar mikonin?
<Sahar> are win 7
<Azitrex> na ye bar ke nasb mikoni dg ru hdd hast
<Azitrex> ultraiso nasb dari ?
<Sahar> man balad nistam , mitarsam kharab kari konam
<Azitrex> iso ubuntu ro aval dl kon
<Azitrex> Sahar, areh kolan linux maleh kasani ke dataye mohem ru hdd daran o bareh avaelshuneh monaseb nis
<Sahar> iso ubunto likesho az tarighe yumi gereftam taghriban 1 gig hast shab dl mikonam
<Azitrex> ye system alaki aval begir rush chand bar nasb ro yad begir ta data napareh
<Sahar> baraye hamin nemikham ro system nasb konam, system alaki nadaram, hamin y pc ro daram
<Azitrex> Sahar, mashin majazi nasb dari ? WMware ya virtualbox
<Sahar> vmware daram
<Sahar> ama nasb nakardam
<Azitrex> khub ru wmware chand bar nasb kon o yad begir
<Sahar> man shenidam k ubunto to virtualbox nasb koni kheyli az abzarash ghabele dastresi nist
<Azitrex> man baz nabudam MortezaE inja hast komaket mikoneh
<Sahar> ok mamnoon
<Azitrex> Sahar, mesleh chi ?
<Sahar> faghat ye soal
<Sahar> nemidonam man shenidam
<Sahar> alan mikham vmware nasb konam http port zam khaste
<Azitrex> Sahar, vaseh chi khasteh ?!
<Azitrex> peyghamesh chie ?
<Sahar> next ro zadam
<Sahar> panjereyeh badi https port zade 447 next k zadam mige this port is busy
<Sahar> another program
<Sahar> is use*
<Sahar> portesh estefade shodast
<Azitrex> khub ye barnemeh dg un port o por kardeh
<Sahar> khaste shodam , ham shomaro khaste kardam
<Sahar> bikhial bayad ye fekre dg konam
<Azitrex> :)
<MortezaE> آزی الکی میپیچونه
<Azitrex> wmware gozineye khubie
<Sahar> vas linux systemam bayad kheyli ghavi bashe?
<MortezaE> شما دستی دانلود کن، با یامی نصب کن
<Azitrex> virtual box faghat resulotionesh badeh
<MortezaE> اگه مراحلش رو از روی آموزش بری، خطری هم نداره
<Sahar> ok morteza
<Azitrex> Sahar, ageh tazeh kar hastin ru system asli nasb nakon file hat momkeneh pak besheh ya hdd kolan beham berizeh partition hash
<Azitrex> ye ghelegh haee dareh
<Azitrex> chera MortezaE khatarnakeh
<Azitrex> MortezaE, file haye Sahar pak besheh shoma miai file behesh bedi ?
<Sahar> azita are taze karam
<MortezaE> Azitrex, همین شماهایین که ملت رو از اپن سورس فراری میدین
<Sahar> khastam linux yad begiram k injori shod
<MortezaE> از کجا معلوم که جیره خور عمو بیل نباشین!
<Azitrex> amoo bil ham khudesh linux use mikoneh :D
<MortezaE> میگم آزی مسترپیس کجاست؟
<Azitrex> Sahar, pas hatman WMware nasb kon ke khatari nadashteh basheh ta khub yad begiri
<Azitrex> MortezaE, ehtemalan SlavePiece ro peyda kardeh
<MortezaE> آزیتا عمو بیل چون به خلوت میرود لینوس کار می‌کنه وگرنه جنس بنجلشو به من و تو میفروشه
<MortezaE> هه هه
<Sahar> narahatam
<Azitrex> Sahar, az MortezaE ?
<Sahar> kash mese windos rahat o amade bod
<Sahar> na az linux
<MortezaE> http://ubuntunews.ir/install-ubuntu-14-10/
<MortezaE> gaam be gaam ba in pish berin
<Sahar> ino to vm benasbam ya flash?
<Azitrex> Sahar, linux areh ye sakhti haee dareh ama vaghti yad begiri dg rahat misheh
<Azitrex> VW behtareh khub
<Sahar> mamnoon bacheha, shoma kheyli khobin ^_^
<MortezaE> اون برنامه ها ایزو رو برت روی فلش به حالت لایو نصب می‌کنن
<MortezaE> که هم میشه بدون نصب کار کرد، هم میشه باهاش اوبونتو رو روی هارد نصب کرد
<Sahar> morteza hala shab dl mikonamesh ta farda bebinam chi mishe
<Azitrex> Sahar, khahesh :)
<MortezaE> good luck
<Azitrex> be lucky
<Sahar> mamnoon dustan, omidvaram dg b moshkel bar nakhoram k baz mozahemeton besham,
<Sahar> roz khosh
<raha> salam
<raha> kasi hast komak man kone?
<arsalan> salam
<MortezaE> salam arsalan
<MortezaE> Azitrex, shans nadarim
<MortezaE> raha raft arsalam oumad :9
<MortezaE> :))
<MortezaE> داداش در خدمتم :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-11
<Abohlooli> salam be hame
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-12
<Mohsen_> به همه سلام عرض میکنم . بنده قصد دارم ابر را با استفاده از اوبونتو سرور پیاده کنم و قصد دارم از یو ای سی اوبونتو اینترپرایس کلود استفاده کنم آیا شما اطلاعی در مورد این سرویس دارید و یا اوپن استک را میشناسید ؟
<marandi> bache ha yeki komak kone please , divanam kard http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584529/
<MortezaE> marandi, khoonsard bashid
<marandi> MortezaE: talashamo mikonam vali ghol nemidam , hala shoma nemidooni moshkel kojast ?
<MortezaE> beza bebinam
 * MortezaE hates his beloved browser when hanging repeatedly
<MortezaE> marandi, "...the error message indicates a disk full error"
<MortezaE> $df
<marandi> MortezaE: are didam oono , vali disk usage amo ke check kardam didam 40% free space daram
<marandi> df ro ham check kardam
<MortezaE>  /
<MortezaE> ?
<marandi> MortezaE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584589/
<MortezaE> عجیبه
<MortezaE> پس چرا این ارور رو میده؟
<marandi> MortezaE: bekhatere hamin migam divanam karde
<MortezaE> hagh dari :D
<marandi> MortezaE: hala alan daram kernel haie ghadimim ro pak mikonam bebinam chizi mishe
<MortezaE> Azitrex, بیا یه کمکی برسون من دستم بنده. چیزی هم به ذهنم نمیرسه
<MortezaE> marandi, به جایی رسیدی دادا؟
<marandi> MortezaE: are , majara ine ke inode ham tamoom shode , alan daram migardam bebinam moshkel az kojast va koja inode haro por karde
<MortezaE> آی نود؟ فایل سیستم؟ من خیلی سر در نمیارم. نشنیده بودم تا حالا. پس خیلی سطح پایینه. عجب!
<mamins1376> سلام. یک کارت تی‌وی ایکس ویژن گرفتم ریموت کنترل داره. میشه کاری کرد lircبشناسدش؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-13
<Sobhan> سلام
<Sobhan> کسی هست ؟
<sata4u> سلام
<Sobhan> خوب هستید ؟
<sata4u> ممنون
<Sobhan> یه مشکلی دارم توی اوبونتو ۱۴.۰۴
<sata4u> شما خوبین؟
<Sobhan> ممنونم
<Sobhan> دوست عزیز موقع کار با اوبونتو لپتاپ من خیلی خیلی داغ میکنه
<sata4u> من تازه اوبونتو رو نصب کردم... نمیدونم بتونم کمکتون کنم یا نه
<sata4u> با چه میز کاری؟
<Sobhan> گنوم
<NimA> سلام
<NimA> کسی داخل این قسمت آنلاین هست!؟
<NimA> :-(
<NimA> چقد خلوت... متروکس انگار...
<NimA> ...
<MortezaE> salam alireza !
<MortezaE> how do u do dude? :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-14
<mahdi_shariaty> سلام
<mahdi_shariaty> کسی هست آیا
<majiddd> salam
<majiddd> dustan man komak lazem daram
<majiddd> kasi hast
<MortezaE> majiddd, salam
<majiddd> ?
<majiddd> salam agha morteza
<majiddd> man be moshkel khordam ba ubuntu labtopam
<MortezaE> خب بفرمایید
<majiddd> بعد از اينكه لاگين ميكنم
<majiddd> فقط صفحه بگراند رو نشون ميده!!
<majiddd> الان 7 ماهي هست اوبونتو دارم اما تاحالا اينجوري نشده بود
<MortezaE> اوبونتو؟ محیط یونیتی؟
<MortezaE> 14.10?
<majiddd> نميدونم والا . من تازه استفاده ميكنم . حرفه اي نيستم نميدونم يونيتي هسا يا نه اما هموني كه با خود اوبونتو مياد بالا
<majiddd> 14.04
<MortezaE> اوهوم
<MortezaE> اوهوم دارم یه چیزایی پیدا میکنم
<majiddd> كليك راست كنم تو setting ميره
<majiddd> اما اون علامتاي ضريدر و مينيمايز و اينا نيست
<MortezaE> ستینگ چی؟
<majiddd> all setting
<MortezaE> آها. بذار ببینم
<majiddd> ok
<MortezaE> یه نگاهی به این پاسخ بنداز:
<MortezaE> http://askubuntu.com/a/76951/374167
<MortezaE> میتونی بخونی؟
<majiddd> انگليسي باشه اره
<majiddd> اينكه صفحه رو لود ميكنه اسمش يونيتي ميشه؟
<MortezaE> کلا به محیط گرافیکی اوبونتو میگن یونیتی
<MortezaE> به مال کوبونتو میگن کی‌دی‌ای
<MortezaE> البته یونیتی بیشتر ابزارهاش رو از پروژه‌ی گنوم داره p:
<majiddd> اها مرسي . بخونم اون صفحه ببينم ميشه يا نه
<majiddd> :(
<majiddd> agha morteza
<majiddd> kar nakard
<majiddd> dustan kasi hast
<majiddd> ??
<MortezaE> majiddd, nashod?
<MortezaE> ok
<MortezaE> http://askubuntu.com/a/477560/374167
<MortezaE> منتها قبلش باید بکاپ بگیری از هر دوش
<MortezaE> cp -r ~/.config ~/.config.bak
<MortezaE> cp -r ~/.compiz ~/.compiz.bak
<MortezaE> البته دلیلی برای حذف پوشه کانفیگ نمی‌بینم
<MortezaE> یعنی شاید بدون حذف اون هم کار کنه
<MortezaE> یادت نمیاد آخرین تغییری که دادی چی بوده؟
<MortezaE> (که ممکنه منجر به این مشکل شده باشه)؟
<majiddd> خودش اينجوري شد
<majiddd> تغييري ندادم
<MortezaE> majiddd, پارتشن روتت پر نشده؟
<majiddd> نه
<majiddd> 115 مگ اپديت دارم ميگيرم ببنيم ميشه
<majiddd> چجوري ببينم درايوراي گرافيكم اپديتن يا نه؟
<MortezaE> نمیدونم. گرافیکت چیه؟
<majiddd> بگم نميدونم كتكم نميزني
<MortezaE> این پکیج رو نصب کن
<MortezaE> inxi
<majiddd> apt-get instaal inxi ??
<majiddd> apt-get install inxi ??
<MortezaE> آره
<MortezaE> $ inxi -G
<MortezaE> این دستور، درایور گرافیکت رو نشون میده
<MortezaE> یعنی مشخصات گرافیکتو
<majiddd> ok
<rayeshman> مهاجرت از یونیتی توصیه میشود :-D
<MortezaE> البته این یوتیلیتی در اصل برای همین IRC طراحی شده. الان شما با وب هستی، وگرنه می‌تونستی بعد از نصب این طوری اجرا کنی تو همین محیط:
<MortezaE>  /exec -o inxi -G
<MortezaE> rayeshman, شما کی دی ای هستی؟
<MortezaE> کلا کامپیز چیز خوبی نیست
<MortezaE> متاسیتی بهتر
<majiddd> يعني جايي يونيتي يه چيز ديگه نصب كنم؟
<MortezaE> tty از همه بهتره
<MortezaE> :))
<majiddd> خخخ
<MortezaE> نه همین عالیه
<MortezaE> فوق فوقش کامپیز رو غیر فعال میکنی
<majiddd> تاحالا اينجو نشده بود/ نميدونم چرا
<MortezaE> آره گاهی پیش میاد
<majiddd> كلي كد دارم  . كلي برنامه نوشتم توش
<MortezaE> نمیدونم مشکل شما الان از کجا آب میخوره
<rayeshman> MortezaE, <3 i3
<MortezaE> rayeshman, i3?!
<rayeshman> فایلاتون محفوظه همیشه تو لینوکس، فقط DE تو خراب شده
<majiddd> لب تاب من ؟ كور آي 3
<MortezaE> اون نشنیده بودم درموردش!
<majiddd> اره با ترمينال ميرم ميبينمشون
<MortezaE> باید حتما امتحانش کنم!
<rayeshman> آره، i3wm.org
<MortezaE> نه این آی تری ظاهرا یک محیط دسکتابه :)
<MortezaE> *دسکتاپ
<majiddd> ببين خواستيم اپن سورس شيم . چه مصيبتي شد
<majiddd> خخخ
<MortezaE> خدا لعنت کنه استالمن و لینوس
<majiddd> با اون مدل موشون
<MortezaE> باگ به قبرشون بباره
<MortezaE> والّل
<MortezaE> والّا
<majiddd> اپديتا تموم داره ميشه
<MortezaE> inxi چی شد
<MortezaE> خوبه
<majiddd> برم اونيكه شما گفتي رو نصب كنم
<rayeshman> majidd, اگه میخواید اپن سورس شید اصولی یاد بگیرید بفهمید سیستمتون چجوری کار میکنه وگرنه نمیتونی رستش کنید
<rayeshman> درست*
<MortezaE> دقیقا
<MortezaE> منم به همین خاطر به دوستان توصیه نمی‌کنم لینوکس رو
<majiddd> ريز ريز دارم ياد ميگيرم
<majiddd> اما با اين گرافيكيها تاحالا روبرو نشده بودم
<majiddd> كلي تبليغ كردم واسه اين اوبونتو  تازه خخخ
<majiddd> راستي اپديت كنم 14.10  اطلاعاتم پاك ميشه؟
<rayeshman> :-D
<majiddd> يعني چجوري كلا اپديت كنم
<rayeshman> الان ورژن اوبونتو تون چنده؟
<MortezaE> 14.04
<majiddd> 14.04
<MortezaE> بذار همون باشه، استیبل تره :))
<majiddd> استيبل خخخ
<majiddd> inxi  هم نصب شد
<MortezaE> $ inxi -G
<majiddd> graphics: Card  Intel 2nd generationcore proccessor
<majiddd> built in
<MortezaE> اوهوم
<majiddd> الان كجاش بفهمم اپديته يا نه
<rayeshman> یک نکته دیگه هم واسه حرفه ای شدن توی لینوکس: سرچ کنید. هم من و هم مرتضی‌ای سرچ میکنیم به جای شما الان.
<rayeshman> یک چیزایی پیدا کردم من
<rayeshman> http://itsfoss.com/fix-unity-freezes-after-login-ubuntu-14-04/
<majiddd> سرچ ميكنم اما خب مثلا يونيتي رو نميدونستم اصلا چي هست
<rayeshman> برای آپدیت به ۱۴.۰۴ هم یک خط لازمه اگه درست انجامش بدید اطلاعاتتون هم محفوظه:
<rayeshman> do-release-upgrade
<rayeshman> اگه نمیدونید پس شاید از بقیه دسکتاپ ها بیشتر خوشتون بیاد پایدار تر هم هستن نسبت به یونیتی
<MortezaE> majiddd, من یونیتی سرچ نکردم!
<rayeshman> صورت مسئله هم پاک میشه :-D
<MortezaE> فقط زدم ubuntu after login
<MortezaE> بقیه ش رو خود گوگل تا تهش خوند :)
<majiddd> منو دارن از اداره ميندازن بيرون
<MortezaE> rayeshman, منظورت 14.10
<majiddd> ميرم خونه ميام اينجا باز تا كي هستين شما؟
<MortezaE> اوف :))
<MortezaE> ما هم وقت اداری مون تموم شده دیگه. شاید rayeshman بخواد اضافه کار وایسته
<MortezaE> هستیم دادا
<rayeshman> :D
<MortezaE> highlight kon, hastim
<majiddd> من ميرم تا 1 ساعت ديگه . ..  كاشكي اين درست شه
<MortezaE> rayeshman, drivere intel ine na?  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rayeshman> نمیدونم، توی ویکی آرچ xf86-video-intel
<rayeshman> ه
<rayeshman> ولی این یونیتی خیلی باگ داره xfce خیلی بهتره
<rayeshman> واسه تازه کارا
<MortezaE> پس همونه. توی توضیحات پکیج نوشته: This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-intel driver module
<MortezaE> با اون کار نکردم
<MortezaE> اما گنوم رو نصب کردم خیلی بی ریخت بود
<MortezaE> انگار کلا اوبونتو به گنوم دیگه اهمیت نمیده. فقط مث انگل از اپلیکیشن‌هاش استفاده می‌کنه
<MortezaE> یونیتی چیزی از خودش نداره به نظرم
<rayeshman> نباید تاپیک فارسی باشه؟ تاپیک همه ی کشور های دیگه به زبون خودشونه. ضمن اینکه باید به همه هشدار داده بشه که متن چت‌ها لاگ میشه توی تاپیک.
<rayeshman> کژتابی داشت جمله :-) . به همه توی تاپیک هشدار داده بشه که متن چت ها لاگ میشه.
<kali__> hi
<MortezaE> فارسی... آره خیلی بهتره. کسی به تاپیک انگیسی توجه نمی‌کنه. و در مورد اون موضوع دیگه، فکر کنم حداقل برای من یکی لازمه محض یادآوری
<Ara4Sh> Salam Kasi hast
<rayeshman> سلام، بفرمایید
<Ara4Sh> http://up.vbiran.ir/uploads/23153142635030343594_Varnish_005.jpg
<Ara4Sh> unreliable DMA Position
<MortezaE> قاعده‌ي don't ask to ask در این چنل به نظرم صدق نمیکنه. بس که خلوته
<MortezaE> AR_SOLi, virtualbox?
<MortezaE> Ara4Sh ^
<Ara4Sh> Xen
<MortezaE> در موردش جستجو کردی؟
<MortezaE> مثلا این:
<MortezaE> https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=1270.0
<Ara4Sh> Errore Nayabie ingar
<Ara4Sh> kar az jostojoo gozashte
<Ara4Sh> aksare raharo raftam dige na omidane oomadam az doostane aziz komak begiram
<MortezaE> خب پس یه سر به چنل‌های اصلی هم بزن
<MortezaE> زن، یا توزیعی که استفاده می‌کنی
<rayeshman> حدود پنجاه تا یوزر توی چنل
<rayeshman> #varnish
<rayeshman> آنلاینن
<rayeshman> از اون ها بپرسی فک کنم جواب بگیری.
<MortezaE> اصلا چه ربطی به ورنیش داره؟
<majiddd> salam
<majiddd> man bargashtam
<MortezaE> اون اسم ماشین مجازیشه به نظرم. کاربرد کش داره احتمالا
<MortezaE> wb majiddd
<rayeshman> کش که هست
<majiddd> merc
<majiddd> agha ye chizi
<majiddd> moshkel man ke yadetune
<MortezaE> اره
<majiddd> ba karbar khodam miram oon moshkel hast, ba karbar guest safhe ok mishe
<rayeshman> ولی فکر کردم مثل جت‌سیب که یک کش ایرانیه خودش همراه با سیستم عامل نصب میشه.
<MortezaE> نه اینطور نیست
<rayeshman> ولی جداگانه نصب میشه ظاهرا
<MortezaE> اره
<rayeshman> درسته، اشتب
<rayeshman> اشتباه کردم**
<MortezaE> majiddd, پس مشکلت با حذف .compiz حل میشه
<MortezaE> فقط قبلش یه کپی ازش بگیر
<MortezaE> اگه نشد، این بار .config رو هم حذف کن
<majiddd> kojas.. alan ba guest umadam bayad ba terminal beram soraghesh
<MortezaE>  /home/YourOriginalAccount
<MortezaE>  /home/YourOriginalAccount/.compiz
<majiddd> kolan pakesh konam
<MortezaE> آره، ولی اگه خواستی دایرکتوری کانفیگ رو پاک کنی یه بکاپ بگیر
<Ara4Sh> rayeshman: esme mashinam Varnish hast
<Ara4Sh> rayeshman: Too remmina esmesho gozoshtam Varnish :D
<Ara4Sh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597920/
<MortezaE> dunno :(
 * rayeshman 's humorousness is lors
<rayeshman> majidd, درست شد؟
<majiddd_> salam
<majiddd_> are
<majiddd_> ama dashboardam reset shode
<majiddd_> irad chi bud?
<majiddd_> .compiz va .config ro delete kardam
<rayeshman> از یک نرم افزار جلوه دهی به اسم کامپیز
<majiddd_> bad restart lighdm
<rayeshman> فکر کنم بد تنظیم شده یا یه همچین چیزی.
<Ara4Sh> yani chi ?
<Ara4Sh> fresh installe 14.04.2 hast
<rayeshman> Ara4Sh, ba majidd bodam
<rayeshman> Bbl
<majiddd_> khastam tuye filesho bebinam , sar dar nayovordam
<majiddd_> merc az komaketun
<majiddd_> morteza ham nist umad begin tashakor kardam
<rayeshman> حتما
<Ara4Sh> rayeshman: so sorry bro
<rayeshman> Ara4Sh, همونطور که مرتضی گفت باید توی چنل های اصلی بپرسید
<Ara4Sh> porsidam
<Ara4Sh> chanele aslie ubuntu ke daran
<Ara4Sh> spam mikonan
<rayeshman> مطمئنین؟
<rayeshman> خود
<Ara4Sh> goftam az bachehaye inja beporsam
<rayeshman> #ubuntu
<rayeshman> ?
<Ara4Sh> are rikhtan Viva spania mikonan
<Ara4Sh> VIVA ESPAÑA!! VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!
<Ara4Sh> mute kard channelo
<rayeshman> چقدر بد، توی چنل نرم افزار شبیه سازیتون چی؟ شاید اونجا جواب بدن من که نمیدونم مشکل از چیه
<Ara4Sh> channele xen ro emtehan nakardam
<rayeshman> یا توی چنل/فروم ها بپرسید یا صبر کنید مرتضی بیاد.
<Ara4Sh> Az bas Update nakardam linuxam ro 1.1 gb update dade
<Ara4Sh> Desktope man kheyli khoshk shode
<Ara4Sh> ideii vase customizesh nadarid ?
<rayeshman> نرم افزار های اضافه رو پاک کنید و دسکتاپ تون رو سبک کنید.
<Ara4Sh> na mohite Mate khoshkel nist
<Ara4Sh> tekrari shode
<rayeshman> من خودم از i3wm.org استفاده میکنم، سبکه و زشت
<rayeshman> ولی حجم آپدیتش کم تر از ۲۰ مگه
<rayeshman> و خیلی سریعه
<Ara4Sh> tarifesho shenidam
<Ara4Sh> featuraye ghabele tavajohesh chie ?
<rayeshman> سرعت، و اینکه موس خیلی کم لازم داره که باز هم باعث سرعت توی کاربری میشه. و سبکه
<rayeshman> خیلی از ویژگی های DE ها رو نداره و خودتون باید تنظیم کنید‌.
<rayeshman> ولی وقتی بهش عادت کنین دیگه ولش نمی‌کنین.
<rayeshman> MortezaE, majiddd گفت ازت تشکر کنم درست شد سیستمش‌
<rayeshman> :-D
<MortezaE> rayeshman, جدی؟ چه خوب
<MortezaE> دمش گرم
<rayeshman> چک کن لاگ رو دیگه خودت.
<rayeshman> یا BNC استفاده کن O:-)
<MortezaE> هوممم باشه :)
<rayeshman> نمیدونستم IRC انقدر جامعه‌ی باحالی داره خصوصا #persian هر روز چیزای جدید یاد میگیرم.
<MortezaE> آره اون چنل جمع خوبیه :)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-14
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest95794> من کتاب هایی درباره ترمینال لینوکس رو میخوم
<Guest95794> ممنون میشم کسی داره اونو بذاره
<emzi> انگلیسی/فارسی؟
<Guest95794> هر دوش
<Guest95794> سلام داداش
<Guest95794> فکر کنم بشناسمت
<Guest95794> همونم
<emzi> Guest95794: http://s21.uploadcdn.net/i/00025/qq8jlr2ulchz.png
<Guest95794> از کجا باید گیربیارم
<emzi> en: http://docs.linuxtone.org/ebooks/Shell/Linux%20Shell%20Scripting%20Tutorial%20v2.0.pdf
<emzi> Guest95794: شاید بهتر باشه با tutorialها شروع کنی
<Guest95794> چجوری شروع کنم
<emzi> کتاب رو از کجا باید گیر آورد؟! کتابخانه شهرتون، فروشگاه ها و...
<Guest95794> کتاب دیگه نداری معرفی کنی
<Guest95794> هرچی از لینوکس هست
<emzi> http://www.arvin-bookstore.com/3278-large_default/-.jpg
<emzi> دقیقا چی رو می خوای یاد بگیری؟ هدفت اینه که از لینوکس به عنوان شغل استفاده کنی؟ یا برای فان می خوای بیشتر تجربه کنی، یا در سطح کاربری عادی برات کفایت می کنه؟
<Guest95794> برای شغل
<emzi> پس هر چی دم دستت رسید بخون! سرفصلهای LPI رو دنبال کن. کتاب هم که بی شماره
<Guest95794> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی
<Guest95794> lpi چی هست
<farooghkz> LPIC
<farooghkz> ی دوره آموزشی لینوکسه
<Guest95794> شماها دارین کتاباشو
<farooghkz> من ندارم
<farooghkz> کتاب ‏LPIC‏ رو ندارم
<farooghkz> بقیه رو نمیدونم
<babak_tour> من یه کتاب lpic دارم
<babak_tour> البته hardcopy هست. (کتاب واقعی)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-15
<matrix_> s;m
<matrix_> slm
<matrix_> کسی هست؟
<emzi> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matrix_> :|
<farooghkz> o/ dude
<farooghkz> :/
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> !pacman
<farooghkz> !rtfm
<farooghkz> !quit
<farooghkz> !kick me
<farooghkz> thx lubotu3
<farooghkz> :]
<farooghkz> i wrote my ubuntu's passwd on my case?
<farooghkz> *!
<farooghkz> آقا چی یادبگیرم؟
<farooghkz> ی چی بگید حوصله زیاد نخواد
<farooghkz> البته تو حوزه کامپیوتر
<farooghkz> همچنین حوصله ندارم ‏BS‏ بخونم.تو کتابا پره!
<farooghkz> اصلا چرا تو این کتابا ‏BS‏ مینویسن؟خو مث بچه آدم برن سر اصل مطلب دیگه
<hamid168> slm
<farooghkz> slm
<hamid168> bp nisti?
<farooghkz> هست ولی نیست
<hamid168> !?
<hamid168> pa ye soal az shoma dooostan
<farooghkz> باید ب مفهوم جمله فک کنی
<farooghkz> bpsecret, ping
<hamid168> sakhte!
<farooghkz> سوالت چیه؟
<hamid168> agha man ye proxy set shode daram ke user pass dare
<hamid168> vali alan dg user pass nemikhad karam nemikone?
<hamid168> !
<hamid168> what to do!what not to do?
<farooghkz> من از جواب دادن به این سوال عاجزم!
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<hamid168>  waooo
<hamid168> chera?
<farooghkz> ولی صبر داشته باش شاید بقیه جواب دادن
<farooghkz> خب بلد نیستم دیگه
<farooghkz> چرا نداره!
<hamid168> bale! inam mishe!
<hamid168> man mazerat mikham!
<farooghkz> خواهش
<farooghkz> من ی نوبم!
<hamid168> nob?
<farooghkz> از همونا ک با چماق میوفتن ب جون کامپیوتر
<hamid168> aha?
<farooghkz> تا کامپیوتر کار کنه
<farooghkz> i am computer noob
<hamid168> pa khoda rahm kone!)00
<farooghkz> 8)
<hamid168> pa ye soal dg!
<hamid168> in irc ro ba che appi miad tosh?
<farooghkz> چه سیستم عاملی داری؟
<hamid168> bad ma chat room amricae az noe jenaiatkaresh v ya kollan chatroom englisi bara ubuntu ham darim dg hatman/ na?
<hamid168> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<farooghkz> sudo apt-get install xchat
<farooghkz> آی آر سی چت روم نیس البته
<hamid168> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/xyll
<farooghkz> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<hamid168> inaro zadam ghablan nemishe!
<farooghkz> داخل آی آر سی اینو بزن
<hamid168> motassefane ye kar fori pish oomad bayad beram! giresh ye ja digast hala badan miam kar mikonim roosh!
<farooghkz>  /msg farooghkz <error_msg>
<farooghkz> o/ emzi
<emzi> :)
<kalinos> salam
<kalinos> kesi midone telegram ro chetor bayad install kone
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-16
<simple_> تفاوت کالی با اوبونتو؟
<farooghkz> کالی واسه تست نفوزه
<farooghkz> و نا پایداره
<farooghkz> معمولا  بصورت دیسک زنده استفاده میشه
<farooghkz> اما اوبونتو واسه استفاده ی روزانه ساخبه شده
<farooghkz> پایداره
<simple_> کالی رو میشه بصورت نصب شده روی فلش استفاده کرد؟
<farooghkz> بصورت نصب شده روی فلش؟میتونی بریزیش روی فلش بصورت دیسک زنده استفاده کنی
<simple_> یه راهنمایی ...
<farooghkz> مردم واسه مردم آزاری زیاد ازش استفاده میکنن
<farooghkz> ایزو کالی رو داری؟
<simple_> نه
<farooghkz> خب اول ایزوش رو دانلود کن
<simple_> فایل کالی با حجم3.1 گیگ رو دارم
<farooghkz> خب دیگه پسوندش ایزو هست؟
<farooghkz> iso
<farooghkz> واسه چ کاری میخوایش؟
<simple_> می خوام تفاوت کالی با اوبونتو رو یاد ب
<simple_> یرم
<simple_> *بگیرم
<farooghkz> تفاوتشون تو کاربردشونه
<farooghkz> و پایداریشون
<simple_> منظور از پایداری چیه؟
<farooghkz> وگرنه جفتشون دبیان بیس هستن
<farooghkz> مثلا اگه رو کالی ی نرم افزار ساده بنصبی سیستم دیگه ممکنه بالا نیاد!
<farooghkz> با ی باد ضعیف کل ساختمون از هم می پاشه
<farooghkz> alimj1, bpsecret, emzi
<simple_> پس کار با کالی برای سیستم سخت افزاری خطر داره؟
<farooghkz> من باس برم.احتمالا چند دقیقه برگردم.انگلیسیت در چ حده؟
<farooghkz> برای سخت افزار خطر نداره
<simple_> ضعیف...
<simple_> نرم افزار هم که اهمیت چندانی نداره! غیر از دیتا...
<farooghkz> اما با ی فوت ممکنه ساختمون بریزه پایین
<farooghkz> خب باید ی سیستم عامل داشته باشی ک راحت باهاش کار کنی
<simple_> اگر به منابع دیتا صدمه نمیزنه میشه در کنار هم باشن؟؟؟
<farooghkz> کالی میگیری ی نرم افزار ساده نصب میکنی بعد میبینی بالا نمیاد
<farooghkz> کنار اوبونتو؟
<simple_> بله
<farooghkz> چند دقیقه دیگه میام.اینا رو تو گوگل ب فارسی و انگلیسی(اگه بلدی) بزن
<farooghkz> اگه دو تا سیستم از هم جدا باشن فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد.ولی توصیش نمیکنن.در کل مسئولیتش با خودت!
<simple_> اوبونتو15.10 با 14.4 چه تفاوتی داره؟
<simple_> توی نت دنبال هر چی میگردم؛ جواب درستی پیدا نمی کنم!در صورت امکان
<simple_> دوست دارم یک نفر که آشنایی داره، مختصر مفید بگه
<simple_> برای کسی که میخواد تازه با لینوکس کار کنه، اوبونتو بهتره یا کالی؟
<simple_> قبلا با ویندوز کار میکردم!!!
<simple_> اوبونتو 14.04 میگن دارای پشتیبانی بهتر و طولانی تره
<simple_> ولی 15.10 جدیدتره!!!
<simple_> نظر شما چیه؟؟؟
<Eyesun> I can't start my ubuntu
<farooghkz> چیکار کردی ک بالا نمیاد؟
<farooghkz> چه نسخه ای از اوبونتو رو داری؟
<simple_> سلام
<simple_> مثه اینکه برگشتی!!!
<simple_> سوال منو جواب میدی؟؟!!
<farooghkz> چ سوالی پرسیدی؟
<simple_> توی نت دنبال هر چی میگردم؛ جواب درستی پیدا نمی کنم!در صورت امکان [15:25] <simple_> دوست دارم یک نفر که آشنایی داره، مختصر مفید بگه [15:28] <simple_> برای کسی که میخواد تازه با لینوکس کار کنه، اوبونتو بهتره یا کالی؟ [15:28] <simple_> قبلا با ویندوز کار میکردم!!! [15:29] <s
<simple_> ببخشید خیلی بهم ریخته شد!!!
<farooghkz> اوبونتو برای کسانی ک از ویندوز میان لینوکس بهترین گذینه هست
<simple_> توی نت دنبال هر چی میگردم؛ جواب درستی پیدا نمی کنم!در صورت امکان دوست دارم یک نفر که آشنایی داره، مختصر مفید بگه
<farooghkz> کالی اصلا واسه استفاده ی روزانه توصیه نمیشه.استفاده های خاص خودش رو داره
<farooghkz> کالی پایداره نیست و اصلا واسه استفاده ی عادی ساخته نشده
<farooghkz> اما اوبونتو هدفش اینه ک افراد بیشتری از لینوکس استفاده کنن
<farooghkz> و واسه تازه کارا راحت تر باشه
<farooghkz> بازم بگم؟
<farooghkz> emzi, salam.hasti?
<Eyesun> 15.10
<simple__> سلام
<farooghkz> خب کنترل سی هم اومد
<CtrlC> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام ساده
<farooghkz> سلام کنترل سی
<simple__> ممنون
<farooghkz> eyeson, ‎چیکار کردی ک دیگه بالا نمیاد؟
<simple__> یه مقداری کار با این pv سخته!!!
<Eyesun> هیچی.تا الان راحت کار می‌کردم. برادرم رم دوربینشو خاالی کرد تو لپ تاپ من. خواستم کارم رو ادامه بدم که دبگه روشن نشد.
<farooghkz> simple__, pv?
<farooghkz> eyeson, ‎وقتی روشنش میکنی تا کجا میره دیگه بالا نمیاد؟آخرین نرم افزار هایی ک روش نصب کردی چی بود؟
<simple__> ببخشید من خوب نمی تونم با این پیج کار کنم
<farooghkz> simple__, ‎میتونی کلاینتت رو عوض کنی
<Eyesun> یه صفحه سیاه که فقط نوشته ubuntu 25.10 اسم لپ تاپم و بعد دوباره اسم لپ تاپم و لاگین
<Eyesun> 15.10 البته
<simple__> یه نسخه خوب برای یک مبتدی که میخواد تازه با لینوکس کار کنه ویا در صورت امکان لینک دانلود
<alimj> :/
<farooghkz> Ctrlc, ‎خسته نباشید انقده حرف زدید و کمک کردید!‏
<farooghkz> simple__, ‎اوبونتو دیگه
<farooghkz> simple, ubuntu.com
<simple__> چه نسخه ای؟
<CtrlC> farooghkz: میبخشید کمی سرم شلوغه.
<farooghkz> 14.04
<farooghkz> simple, 14.04
<simple__> خیلی می بخشی ولی توی این سایت کجا باید برم؟
<farooghkz> eyeson, i cant help u!
<Eyesun> ممنونم 😉
<farooghkz> simple__, kodoom site?
<simple__> در ضمن جایی دیگه برای تبادل اطلاعات ندارین، مثلا گروهی توی تلگرام و غیره
<alimj> انجمن کانال فعالی برای تلگرام دارد
<simple__> همین سایتubuntu.com که دادید
<farooghkz> simple, ubuntu.ir
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,114807.0.html
<alimj> در آدرس بالا روش دسترسی به کانال تلگرام انجمن توضیح داده شده است
<farooghkz> simple, ‎داخل صفحه دانلود ها 14.04 رو واس سیستمت دانلود کن
<farooghkz> alimj, asm be che dard man mikhoreh?
<simple__> تفاوت نسخه 64 بیتی با 32 بیتی چیه؟
<simple__> در ویندوز هم این تفاوت رو متوجه نشدم!!!
<farooghkz> چند گیگ رم داری؟
<farooghkz> هرکدوم از اون نسخه ها واسه ی سیستمن
<farooghkz> یکی واس سیستم 32 بیتی یکی هم 64 بیتی
<simple__> 3گیگ
<alimj> farooghkz: چی O.o
<alimj> ?
<alimj> simple__: سیستم‌عامل‌های ۳۲ بیتی بالای ۴ گیگابایت رم را پشتیبانی نمی‌کنند. البته در اغلب موارد حتی این رقم به ۳ گیگابایت محدود می‌شوند
<farooghkz> bbl
<alimj> برنامه‌ها باید جداگانه برای سیستم عامل های ۳۲ بیتی و ۶۴ بیتی کامپایل گردند
<simple__> 32 و 64 بیتی به سیستم عامل بستگی داره یا سخت افزار و همون فرکانس کاریه سخت افزاره
<alimj> به هر دو
<alimj> هم باید سیستم عامل ۶۴ بیتی باشد و هم سخت افزار ۶۴ بیتی را پشتیبانی کند
<farooghkz> البته اگه نسخه ۳۲ رو بگیرید روی همه کامپیوتر ها اجرا میشه
<simple__> پس سخت افزاری با فرکانس 64 بیتی میتونه 32 بیت رو ساپورت کنه و بلعکس مقدور نیست
<simple__> الان در حال دانلود نسخه 64 بیتی اوبونتو هستم و قبلا هم رو سیستم نسخه های 64 و 32 ویندوز رو با هم نصب داشتم
<simple__> البته یکی ایکس پی و یکی سون
<simple__> سوالاتم خیلی پیش پا افتاده و اماتوری بود و شمارو خسته کردم! درسته؟
<simple__> می بخشید...!!!
<farooghkz> ;-)
<alimj> اختیار دارید
<farooghkz> simple, kiwiirc.com/client
<farooghkz> ی کلاینت باحال آی آر سی
<farooghkz> bbl
<lordoz> سلام
<lordoz> ‫در KWrite و Kate فارسی درست پشتیبانی نمیشه!
<lordoz> تنظیم خاصی باید انجام بدیم؟
<lordoz> نیم فاصله نمیشه زد
<lordoz> فونتها بد نشون میده
<farooghkz> چطو میشه از ی وبلاگ پول در اورد؟
<farooghkz> lordoz, /join #kde
<farooghkz> :)
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<alimj> :/
<farooghkz> apt-get install pong2
<farooghkz> :D
<alimj> میشه وبلاگ پر بیننده‌ای داشت و بعدش تبلیغ گرفت
<alimj> میشه در وبلاگ کالا فروخت
<farooghkz> تبلیغ ک آره همیشه هست
<farooghkz> ی وبلاگ آموزشی داریم میخوایم ازش پول در بیاریم
<farooghkz> البته هدف اصلی این نیست
<farooghkz> بغیر از تبلیغ چ راهی هست؟
<alimj> الان حقیقتش چیزی به ذهن من نمی‌رسد. دیشب از شهر فرار کردم و رفتم کوه. شب کوه خوابیدم و صبح زود هم بیدار شدم. بهتر است الان بروم بخوابم
<farooghkz> الآن؟
<farooghkz> bbl
<farooghkz> چه زبانی بیشتر از همه ب جاوا شبیهه و کد هاش باید کامپایل شه و ب وی ام نیاز نداره
<farooghkz> ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-17
<alimj1> :/
<farooghkz> rasool, slm
<farooghkz> چ خبر از این ورا؟
<MasterPiece> che sholoogh shode inja! :D
<farooghkz> آره
<farooghkz> تازه کجاش رو دیدی
<Rasool> کی به کیه؟
<Rasool> اول اینو بگین :)
<Rasool> الان توی این لیست فقط madres رو میشناسم. بقیه اسماشون غریبه.
<MasterPiece> Rasool, اب و هوای شمال الان چطووره؟
<Rasool> شمال؟
<Rasool> من جنوبم خخخ
<farooghkz> rasook, znc dari?
<farooghkz> *rasool
<Rasool> سلام. زی ان سی چیه؟ ما وی ان سی داریم خخخ
<farooghkz> هیچی چیز خاصی نیست
<farooghkz> ;-)
<farooghkz> نمیخوای ی کلاینت آی آر سی بهتر داشته باشی؟
<farooghkz> گرافیکی یا تحت خط فرمان؟
<farooghkz> جفتشون رو تو لینوکس داریم
<Rasool> الان که تحت وب هستم. گرافیکی پیجین دارم. برای متنی هم چون فعلا نیازی به آی آر سی ندارم، نرفتم تو کارش. ولی یه
<Rasool> profanity
<Rasool> دارم واسه xmpp
<Rasool> شاید با اونم بشه کانکت شد.
<farooghkz> رسول، چقد تو کار برنامه نویسی هستی؟(اکثر لینوکسیا برنامه نویسن و اکثر برنامه نویسای خفن لینوکسی)
<Rasool> والا من برنامه نویسی رو حرفه‌ای بلد نیستم. بیشتر روی اسکریپت نویسی تمرکز کردم. مثلا الان روی بش دارم کار میکنم و یاد میگیرم و یه سری اسکریپت هم نوشتم. یا مثلا اچ تی ام ال و اینا که خب همه‌شون اسکریپت نویسی حساب میشن. هنوز به معنای واقعی سمت برÙ
<Rasool> ولی دوست دارم برنامه نویسی رو. کم کم سراغ سی و پایتون هم میرم
<farooghkz> رسول اون کاراکترا چی بودن؟
<farooghkz> رسول سی و پایتون نه خوب نیس
<Rasool> کدوم کاراکترا؟
<farooghkz> قبل از پیام "ولی دوست دارم..."
<Rasool> چیزی ننوشتم والا
<Rasool> ولی دوست دارم برنامه نویسی رو. کم کم سراغ سی و پایتون هم میرم
<Rasool> اینو نوشتم
<farooghkz> قبل از این ی پیام از طرفت اومد با چند صد تا کاراکتر نامفهوم
<farooghkz> حداقل واسه من نامفهوم
<farooghkz> اشکال نداره فردا لوگ ها رو چک میکنم
<farooghkz> ‏‎*‎لاگ
<Rasool> خخخ چوم. من خبر ندارم. ایشالله که خیره خخخ
<farooghkz> آقا با ام پلیر چطو از صفحه فیلم برداری کنم؟باصدا
<farooghkz> ببخشید هنوز اینو گوگل نکردم
<farooghkz> یعنی کردم اما جواب سرراست نگرفتم
<Rasool> http://mamins1376.github.io/weblog/2015/07/dbt-tlwyzywn-dyjytl-b-mplayer/
<Rasool> چک کن ببین به کارت میاد یا نه
<farooghkz> خب
<farooghkz> البته الآن ب کامپیوترم دسترسی ندارم
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<Rasool> من تا حالا با ام پلیر چیزی ضبط نکردم. ولی احتمال میدم بشه با این لینک
<Rasool> اینجا مثل پیجین قابلیت ران کردن کامندهای بش وجود نداره؟
<farooghkz> خیر
<farooghkz> البته تا اونجا ک من میدونم
<Rasool> چقدر بد.
<farooghkz> rasool, apt-get install mirc && mirc
<Rasool> خب؟
<farooghkz> البته ربطی ب اون مشکلت نداشت
<farooghkz> ی کلاینت آی آر سی
<Rasool> آی آر سی ولش کن خخخ
<Rasool> این فیلیپ کیه هی میاد هی میره؟ چرا $PSش رو می نویسه؟
<farooghkz> با هر چی داشته باشی و ب اینترنت وصل ش میتونی بیای آی آر سی!
<farooghkz> فیلیپ ی نفره.یادم نمیاد ولی فک کنم خارجیه
<Rasool> خخخ خارجکی ها هم هستن اینجا؟ چرا زودتر نمیگین ما یه خورده وضعمون رو مرتب کنیم؟
<farooghkz> آره هستن
<farooghkz> قبلا ی نمونه باحال ترش هم بود
<Rasool> ای بابا چرا ما زودتر نیومدیم؟ عکس هم میگیرن باهامون؟
<farooghkz> طبق گفته های خودش:
<farooghkz> فارسی بلده(فقط خوندن و البته رسمی)
<Rasool> چه خوب. منم کره‌ای بلدم. خوندن و نوشتن ولی معنی کلمات اصلی و مهم رو بلد نیستم خخخ
<Rasool> این بنده خدا خارجی هم هست و نتش اینقدر تایم اوت میده؟ :|
<pacman256> طبق گفته خودش روی پروژه ‏libc‏ کار میکرد
<pacman256> رسول شاید مشکل از ‏znc‏ طرف باشه
<maders> libc :| ?
<Rasool> سلام به مدیربسته محترم :)
<pacman256> بعدش گفتم شاید خارجی باشه
<pacman256> maders, anything wrong?
<Rasool> اه این تم محیط تحت وب اوبونتو واسه آی آر سی چقدر اعصاب خورد کنه.
<Rasool> من برای نگاتیو کردن از xcalib استفاده میکنم. چیز خوبیه.
<maders> dadash iraniam :D
<pacman256> شما کدوم احسان هستید؟
<maders> جدیدم :دی
<pacman256> احسان لبخند یا فعالپور؟
<pacman256> من خودم جدیدم
<maders> هیچکدوم :D
<pacman256> الآن میخوام تلاش کنم خودم رو دو تا کنم
<farooghkz> اه دوتا نشدم
<maders> دوتا نشو ،دوتاشدن کار بدیست :دی
<farooghkz> نه باحاله :دی
<farooghkz> بزا بازم تلاش کنم
<farooghkz> اه بازم نشد8
<farooghkz> دوتا شدن پدیده نادریست!
<farooghkz> ولش.فعلا خداحافظ شما
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-18
<alimj> :/
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-19
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest41684> من یه فایل با پسوند image.img دارم میخوام مونتش کنم نمیشه
<emzi> Guest41684: Choose a unique nickname by this command: /nick new_name (:
<Guest41684> سلام
<Guest41684> من یه فایل با پسوند image.img دارم میخوام مونتش کنم نمیشه
<emzi> سلام؛ و وقتی سوالی می پرسی «نمیشه»، بهتره اشاره کنی چه کار می کنی که نمیشه
<Guest41684> خوب با هر اپلیکیشنی میزنم میگه برنش کنم میگم باشه برنش کن وقتی رایت میشه روی دی وی دی دوباره همون فایلو روی دی وی دی زده باز نمیشه
<emzi> یعنی روی DVD یک فایل داری با پسوند img
<emzi> ؟
<Guest41684> نه نه همین فایلو میگه بزن تو دی وی دی رایت شه من رایتش میکنم ولی دی وی دی و بعد رایت باز میکنم باز دوباره همین فایل این فایلو بازش نکرده بریزه روی دی وی دی
<emzi> می گم که؛ روی دی وی دی بعد از رایت یک فایل داری با پسوندی که اشاره کردی؛ به هر حال، بد رایت می کنی،
<emzi> با چه برنامه ای رایت می کنی؟
<alimj> :/
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-20
<maders> eyid irc baz ha mobarak :D
<farooghkz> نباید تاپیک فارسی باشه؟
<Rasool> سلام. عید رو به همه تبریک میگم.
<Rasool> اینجا کسی هس که با dzen کار کرده باشه؟
<Rasool> خخخ
<farooghkz> عیدت مبارک
<farooghkz> dzen?
<Rasool> dzen2
<Rasool> ها
<farooghkz> من ک نه.چی هست؟
<maders> salam rasool , eyid toam mobarak :D
<Rasool> سلام احسان. خوبی؟ عیدت مبارک. ورچی ردیف پیامت خاکستری شده؟ خخخ
<Rasool> پیجین نیستی؟ :D
<Rasool> دیزن یه جور نوتیفکیشن بار هست ک میشه ازش به عنوان یه استاتوس بار هم استفاده کرد. مثل پنل این عکس
<Rasool> https://github.com/Ksiencha/Dzen2/blob/master/Screenshot.png
<farooghkz> پنل میخوای واس آی ۳؟
<Rasool> من تونستم خیلی توی کانفیگش پیش برم. فقط یه سری مانع  جلوی من گذاشته که توی من پیج و داکیومنت هاش نمی تونم جوابی براش پیدا کنم
<Rasool> ها
<Rasool> یعنی یه سری قابلیت ازش میخوام که روشی براش وجود نداره. ولی دنبال روش برای جوابم میگیرم در هر صورت خخخ
<Rasool> میخوام چندتا دیزن رو در یک دیزن اجرا کنم ولی همچین چیزی نداره :(
<Rasool> یا میخوام چندتا دیزن رو به صورت داک شده توی یه خط داشته باشم. دیزن جوری طراحی شده که هر داک زیر داک قبلی قرار میگیره. من میخوام دوتا داک روبروی همدیگه باشن
<bpsecret> salam
<farooghkz> سلام مخفی
<bpsecret> kasi inja az Asiatech intenet dare ?
<bpsecret> farooghkz, khoobi ?
<bpsecret> mikham bedoonam asiatech ba tor va kolan filtershekanha che joor barkhord mikone . manzooram ine ke sorate tor va filter shekanha tooye ISP asiatech chejooriast?
<bpsecret> (tor + obfs4proxy)
<alimj> Rasool: عید شما هم مبارک
<alimj> farooghkz: عید شما هم مبارک
<farooghkz> سلام علی
<alimj> bpsecret: عید شما هم مبارک
<Rasool> عید تو عید شد خخخ
<farooghkz> علی عیدت مبارک
<farooghkz> عید مخفی هم مبارک
<alimj> من چند روز پیش به تلگرام انجمن آلوده شدم
<alimj> الان واگیر دارم
<farooghkz> عاقا ولش اینجوری بهتره
<farooghkz> *.sendmsg("happy new year")
<alimj> bpsecret: این اواخر یک فیلتر شکن اوپن سورس آمده به اسم لانترن
<farooghkz> این ب همه فرستاده میشه!
<bpsecret> alimj, farooghkz Rasool . :) eyde hamatoon mobarak
<alimj> برای اوبونتو هم اینستالر دارد. سورسش در گیت هاب وجود دارد
<bpsecret> :)
<alimj> از نظر مخفی کاری به پای تور نمی‌رسد. ولی بد نیست نگاهی بیندازی
<bpsecret> alimj, khabar daram azash . vali man kolan gateway am tor hast hameye OS az tor estefade mikone
<alimj> از آی پی تیبلز استفاده کردی؟
<alimj> البته این چند روزه، اینترنت بسیار سریعتر از همیشه است. مثل اینکه وزیر ارتباطات گفته که عیدی من به کاربران سرعت خوب اینترنت است
<bpsecret> alimj, na . az Qubes OS estefade mikonam . ke ba Whonix hameye OS am ro torify mikonam
<bpsecret> alimj, dame vazir garm :))
<alimj> خوب. در واقع همان است. iptables
<bpsecret> doroste
<farooghkz> lubotu3, eyde to ham mobarak
<lubotu3> farooghkz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<farooghkz> lol
<bpsecret> be harhal agar kasi ashnayi dare ke az asiatech estefade mikonam . ye amaram be ma bedid bad nist
<bpsecret> enshalah kheir bebinid
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> farooghkz, :))
<farooghkz> این باتا همشون بی جنبه تشریف دارن
<farooghkz> iraj, eydet mobarak
<farooghkz> iraj, hasti?
<farooghkz> دوست دارم مینیکس رو نصب کنم
<bpsecret> farooghkz, Subgraph OS ro test kon
<bpsecret> farooghkz, in shabe eydi
<iraj> farooghkz, merc, eyde shoma ham mobarak
<iraj> bali
<farooghkz> bp, ‎اون ک گفتی ی توزیع لینوکسه؟
<bpsecret> farooghkz, are . albate taze oomade . felan faghat bedarde test kardan mikhore . ta khoob ja biofte tebghe gofteye khode sazandehash . hadaghal 6 mahi kar dare
<bpsecret> farooghkz, manzooram amn kardane code haye OZ hast ke sandbox kardan re anjam mide
<Rasool> مینیکس که قبل از لینوکس بوده. چجوریه که جدیدا اومده؟
<Rasool> آها درست نخوندم
<Rasool> در هر صورت مینیکس رو ول کن خخخ
<bpsecret> Rasool, :)
<Rasool> اون حتی آزادم نیست. لااقل فیری بی اس دی نصب کن
<Rasool> اگه خیلی جنگولک بازی میخوای برو دبیان گنوهرد نصب کن لااقل
<farooghkz> Bsd license
<farooghkz> واس من متن باز باشه کافیه
<farooghkz> گنو هرد؟
<Rasool> ها دیگه. ندیدی؟ دانیال نصب دارتش
<farooghkz> اسمش رو شنیدم
<farooghkz> مینیکس خیلی با حاله. از یو اس بی هم ساپورت نمیکنه!
<Rasool> خخخخخخخخ
<Rasool> چون ساپورت نمی کنه خیلی باحاله؟‌اینجوری باشه که ویندوز باحال ترینه. چون به درد هیچی نمیخوره خخخ
<farooghkz> لینوکس هم تا نسخه سه صدم از فلاپی ساپورت نمیکرد
<Rasool> ۰٫۰۳؟ خسته نباشی خخخ
<farooghkz> اه ویندوز دیگه نه
<farooghkz> مینیکس حداقل یونیکسه
<Rasool> خخخ مینیکس اپن سورسه؟
<Rasool> آره اپن سورسه خخخ
<Rasool> ولی آزاد هم هست؟ متن باز بودن به درد نمیخوره. باید آزاد باشه حتما.
<Rasool> میگم کسی میدونه برو بچ فروم ارچ ایران، آی آر سی دارن یا نه؟
<Rasool> آرچیا بیشتر با این جور کانفیگ ها ور میرن. شاید اونا با dzen کار کرده باشن
<farooghkz> #technotux
<farooghkz> همین دو تا کانال رو داریم
<Rasool> دمت درد نکنه :D
<farooghkz> البته اون کانال آرچ نبود
<Rasool> خخخ خوب شد پس سوتی ندادم خخخ
<farooghkz> منظورم این بود ک واس کل جامعه لینوکس ایران همین دو تا کانال هست
<emzi> Rasool: دِمِت گرم یا دمت درد نکنه؟!
<Rasool> دفعه آخرت باشه اینجوری آدرس دادی خخخخخ
<Rasool> دمت درد نکنه :D
<Rasool> جدیده
<emzi> Rasool: کانفیگ های بقیه رو نگاهی بنداز شاید بهت کمک کنه: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/search?q=dzen2&sort=top&restrict_sr=on
<emzi> کلا این شاخه یونیکس-پورن باحاله: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/top/.rss?sort=top&t=week
<Rasool> تقریبا هرچی کانفیگ از دیزن توی دنیا هست رو من دیدم. تا حتی توی سایت دات شیر هم کانفیگ هارو نگاه کردم. هیچ کدوم چیزی رو که من میخوام درست نکردن خخخخ
<Rasool> اونی هم که اینو درست کرده مدیرپنجره‌ش اصلا آی۳ نیست خخخ
<farooghkz> bye4now
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-13
<soleboy> join
<danialbehzadi> soleboy: Where?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-15
<mhk2012> سلام
<t3sting_ir30> سلام بر همه
<mahmood> سلام
<elisa871> how long will it take to unzip a 70G file using unzip in Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-16
<demon_> sallam
<demon_> kasi hastesh?
<demon_> کسی هست؟
<demon_> کسی نیست؟
<demon_> الو
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-18
<Mori_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-17
<Badifar> Help
<arkidie> و باز هم کسی اینجا نیست...
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-18
<sadegh> join
<sadegh> salam
<sadegh> کسی نیست؟
<Helloooo> salam. kaC hast??
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-15
<sajede> سلام من برای کدبلاکس ریختم روی اوبونتو حالا دنبال جایگزین>windows.h>برای لینوکسم
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-16
<MspacE> hi to every one here
#ubuntu-ir 2020-03-10
<shangul> vps az koja begiram?vps kharej albateh
<groudon_> shangul, salam
<shangul> groudon_, salam :)
<groudon_> synaptic
<shangul> groudon_, Address?
#ubuntu-ir 2020-03-12
<m0h3n> slm
<m0h3n> mage IRC zendas hanuz? :)
#ubuntu-ir 2020-03-13
<w-admin> سلام
<w-admin> در مورد استفاده از تقویم فارسی (شمسی) برای ایمیل منیجر evolution ، کسی راهنما یا لینکی داره؟
<Panahifarah> Client: HexChat 2.14.3 • OS: GNOME master (Flatpak runtime) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7500U CPU @ 2.70GHz (603MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (4.9 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (1.8 GiB Free) • Storage: 41.5 GB / 126.6 GB (85.1 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 3h 4m 14s
